# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Curse of the Crimson Thread: Escape from Old Korvosa [IC]

## lostsole31

_THE CURSE OF THE CRIMSON THRONE:
ESCAPE FROM OLD KORVOSA_




_They Walk Among Us!"
__
Fear stalks the streets of Old Korvosa as the Curse of the Crimson Throne continues! Anarchy, plague, and the mandates of a pitiless queen  have thrown the island community into chaos. Forsaken by the government  and cut off from the rest of the city, hundreds of unfortunates stand  helpless against the rising criminal warlords, each eager to carve out a  slice of Korvosa  as his own. Yet, amid the turmoil of warring gangs and sinister power  mongers hides the only man who might be able to restore sanity to the  beleaguered city. But why has remained silent for so long? What secret  of the new queen does he hide? And what fiendish power grows in the  shadows, ready to sink its claws into the heart of Old Korvosa?_
*
DRAMATIS PERSONAE*

*Name
[Player]
*
*Color
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(Gender ID)
*
*AL
*
*Side 1
*
*Side 2
*

*Dul'Dane "Dane" Thunderbreaker
[Rithryn]
*
*Gray
*
Dwarf
(M)
CG
Fighter 7
Inquisitor 7
(Cayden Cailean)

*Ernak
[Ason]
*
*Navy
*
Human [Shoanti]
(M)
NG (CG)
Bard 7
Warlord 7

*Jacintha Felix
[Dusk Raven]
*
*Saddle Brown
*
Human [Chelaxian]
(F)
N
Magus 7
[Mindblade]
Rogue 7
[Knife Master]

*Laori Vaus
[NPC]
*
*Fire Brick Red
*
Elf
(F)
LE?
Cleric ?
???

*Runa Hjaltidottir
[Sienna]
*
*Blue
*
Human [Ulfen]
(F)
LN
Fighter 1
[Drill Sergeant]/
Monk 6
[Sohei]
Inquisitor (Gozreh) 7
[Sacred Huntsmaster]

*Vivino Dorso
[Moriar]
*
*Purple
*
Human [Chelaxian]
(M)
N
Alchemist 7
[Internal Alchemist +
Vivisectionist]
Barbarian 7
[Invulnerable Rager]

*Linzi, Dane's Cohort
[NPC]
*
*Golden Rod
*
Halfling
(F)
CG
Bard 4
???

----------


## lostsole31

*Dul'Dane "Dane" Thunderbreaker*


 

*Description* 4' 8", 196 lbs.; Brown Eyes; Brown Hair

At 4' 8" with a strong, barrel-shaped build, Dul'Dane weighs close to 200 lbs. and has a long brown beard. He often has a smile on his face and is known well by his friends for his bellowing laugh. He has pale skin and wears full armor even when out drinking.

*Personality*

Jovial and caring, Dul'Dane enjoy's the company of other's, either hearing their stories and speaking fondly of others. He is quick to defend other's and isn't afraid of getting caught in the middle of a disagreement.

*Home of Record*
Korvosa

----------


## lostsole31

*Ernak*


 

*Description* 6' 9", 270 lbs.; Brown Eyes; Bald (Dark Brown body hair)

Ernak is an enormously tall, muscle-bound man with rich bronze skin. He bears the marks of several scars on his legs, arms, and even his face, but the entire effect ultimately complements his rugged appearance and broad smile. His body is armored in light segments adorned with feathers, but while his general appearance might mark him as ethnically Shoanti--even proudly so--his lack of their traditional tattoos stands out as unusual for his people.

*Personality*

--Yearns to belong: has no tattoos b/c has not earned them from a Shoanti Quah, feels disconnected from life in Korvosa after Gaedren Lamm's slavery
--Fiercely loyal to those who earn his trust
--Gentle giant, cares for innocents as a formerly wronged innocent himself
--Curious about the world beyond Korvosa, its peoples and their stores
--Encouraging, supportive, and urges people to become better than they are
--Quick to guffaw, loves a good tale/boast, enjoys seeing a job done well
--Cares deeply about his dignity/honor after ages of colonialist discrimination

--Hard to earn his trust/respect and can hold grudges for a long time
--Talkative on general topics but very reserved/guarded about his inner life
--Struggles to grasp bigger picture, focuses overmuch on the present moment

*Home of Record*
Korvosa

----------


## lostsole31

*Jacintha Felix*


 

*Description* 4' 10", 145 lbs.; Blue Eyes; Dark Brown Hair

A mousy, unassuming individual with dark brown, chin-length hair and dark blue eyes. Her build is a bit plump for her height, but this belies her speed and agility.

*Personality*

Jacintha is quiet, and doesn't open up much to strangers. She's constantly on guard around people, especially those she perceives as stronger than herself, which is almost everyone. She makes a note of whoever might be a threat, and keeps watch on them. She doesn't trust easily, but she can be polite, even friendly, with anyone who might be good to associate with. Finally, though she hides it well, she despises being bullied or taken advantage of, and will quietly plot her revenge against those responsible.

*Home of Record*
Shingles, Old Korvosa, Korvosa

----------


## lostsole31

*Vivino Dorso*




*Description* 6' 2", 200 lbs.; Hazel Eyes; Brown Hair

Tall muscular human male wearing mithril breastplate with loose clothing that could be used to cover up along with leather gloves.  Across his back is a backpack and a greatsword along with a few weapons on his belt.  He is clean shaven with several battle scars and closely cropped brown hair.  

*Personality*

I judge people based on their actions, not their words.  I will do whatever I can to bring my sister back into the family (will not tell people that she passed away due to drug addiction in Korvas).  Overall Vivino is cordial and good-natured but if someone wrongs him or his friends/family he will do whatever it takes to make sure they never bother again.  The extent that he will go often makes some leery of him but he has a hard time convincing them before they try something.

*Home of Record*
Korvosa

----------


## lostsole31

*K*orvosa has survived the hideous plague, but not unscathed. The streets are dull and muted, strangely empty except for when markets quietly open. People seem to be more interested in staying home than going out, and when they do emerge, they shuffle quickly to their destinations and conduct their business swiftly. The Order of the Nail has withdrawn from Korvosa, retreating to Citadel Vraid for the first time in Korvosas history. Some whisper the Hellknights are planning a full-scale invasion of Korvosa to seize control, but more knowledgeable sources know that dozens of Hellknights perished or failed to uphold their charges during the recent events, and that Lictor Severs has recalled his troops to punish the city for these failures.

City temples have their hands full tracking down the last remaining pockets of sick residents and disposing of the dead, while the Acadamae continues to keep its doors shut and withhold its resources for the duration, hoping to wait out these troubled times. The Sable Company is falling apart, and the Korvosan Guard has taken staggering hits to both its personnel and its morale. Field Marshal Kroft talks about recruitment drives to replenish the ranks, but helping Korvosa recover remains the primary goalone made difficult by Queen Ileosas reduced support.


Yet the queen is not ignoring Korvosa. The energy and support once lent to the Korvosan Guard and the Sable Company is now funneled into the enigmatic Gray Maidens. Even as the number of Korvosan Guards on the streets dwindles, the presence of these armored warrior women increases. Regular patrols of Gray Maidens march along the major streets, and rumors spread that strike forces are breaking into homes and buildings reputed to house those who voiced dissenting opinions of the monarchy. Old Korvosa remains under a tight quarantine, with troops of Gray Maidens stationed along the Narrows and patrolling the Jeggare in swift barges to ensure that no one gets off Endrin Isle. The plumes of smoke as buildings burn and the periodic roars of riots that echo down from Old Korvosa alone are enough to warn away the curious.

The atmosphere of oppression and fear that fills Korvosa continues, with rumors of a new plague growing, even though Vivino Dorso helped develop a cure for blood veil. 

Two of you already know Vudran merchant Master Shyamal, and several more of you received to join him along with two of the "Heroes of Korovosa" (Dane Thunderbreaker and Vivino Dorso) for a repast an hour past noon at his house on this day.

Except for the two aforementioned heroes, none of the new ones of you have ever met Master Shyamal, and likely have never even heard of him as you are welcomed to his beautiful home in the foreign quarter of the Midlands.

Lunch is an informal affair. Servants do not serve you, but make sure that the tables are full of food and good drink.

As you are overwhelmed by the surprising luxury you enjoy this afternoon, for some of you the most luxury you've ever enjoyed at a private home, Master Shyamal speaks with only a slight Vudrani accent in a soft voice that conveys warmth, *"I am Master Shyamal. I am no diviner but am in contact with one. By reading their own Harrow and talking with their informants, you have each been named. I have asked you to come, and so you have. Thank you. I understand that to small degrees, and yet with some discretion, each of you have voiced some consternation over the state of affairs in Korvosa at this time. I was wondering, would you each be willing to receive a Harrow reading? Please note that these readings are only for the specifically invited, and not for your valets, bodyguards, familiars, mounts, companions, employees, and so forth."* *Spoiler: Runa*
Show

Runa's roc wasn't permitted indoors, but was allowed to go to an unused section of the stables to not scare the horses. You were promised he would be fed well.

There is no need to describe yourselves, unless you want to add to what was written above. How do you each respond?

----------


## Moriar

"*Thank you for hosting us Master Shyamal."* Vivino begins with a nod towards Shyamal.
*
"Welcome new acquaintances, I look forward to getting to know you and appreciate your help in these trying times.

Master Shyamal, I think of no better way to begin new friendships than with a harrow reading. I would welcome a reading, thank you."*

----------


## Sienna

*"I can think of quite a few better ways to begin new friendships than a harrow reading,"* Runa says, pausing to wash down her food with a swig of drink, *"That being said, you've found a fellow traditionalist in me. You can count me in."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak smiles widely he enters the room and breathes its atmosphere in deeply. Composing himself before approaching their host, the giant of a man politely states with a bow of his bald head to Master Shyamal, *"You honor me with your hospitality,"* and adds with a smaller inclination of the head toward Vivino and Dane, *"And you double that honor by drawing me here alongside heroes of the hour. Many thanks for your kindness."*

Taking his seat, Ernak delicately samples the food and drink as he listens to Shyamal's offer. *"It has been some time since I have had a proper reading, but I always love a good story... especially my own!"* he says with a self-deprecating laugh, *"And if we are truly alike in yearning for happier days, then all the better. I consent."*

----------


## Kvard51

Barris inclines her head towards Master Shyamal, *"Thank you for the beverage and the meal. 
 I will bid you welcome in my shop, should you ever grace its doors.  And while I am unhappy with the current state of affairs, I am not at all sure why you have called me to this august company."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha's primary focus was in filling herself with food - and packing as much away as she can for later. It's an old habit gained from living on the street, and while she can currently support a modest lifestyle, old habit die hard - especially those that were once necessary for survival.

Once mealtime is over, however, she shifts about, as if not sure what to do with herself. *"Thank you for the hospitality - and for the food,"* she says, echoing the others, though there is a touch of genuine gratitude in her words. *"I haven't had much experience with genuine Harrow readers, but I'll receive one, if that pleases you."*

She glances towards Barris. Though Jacintha says nothing, she too is a bit uncertain as to why she's here - and that fact makes her cautious.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane nods along listening to everyone speak.
*"Im fine with a reading, what could the harm be."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"In that case, allow me to introduce you to someone your predecessors knew,"* says Master Shyamal. He pulls for the Harrow deck that Vivino and Dane found in Lady Andaisin's lair and had handed to Master Shyamal for study.

*"It didn't help either of you,"* admits the master to Vivino and Dane, *"but it was my foster son Allen Phan who last held this deck, and before him the entobian Paxre. I know that some of you have a history with Gaedran Lamm, and you can thank our deceased entobian friend Paxre and his fellows - long gone now - for ending that low-rent crimelord's rise to power.

"Ladies, and gentleman, please meet Zellara,"* he says, then focusing on the Harrow deck. *"Zellara, come forth to make your readings."*

Appearing out of cloud emanating from the finely crafted Harrow deck is a handsome, though not beautiful, apparition of a Varisian woman of middle-age. *"Zellara was killed by Gaedran Lamm's thugs, and her spirit now occupies this Harrow, and she has a unique insight to destiny. This, by the way, is why each of you were contacted. With my admittedly weakened intelligence network, you were each identified and named as persons of exceptional training."*

*"My time is limited and I may not tarry,"* says Zellara. She telekinetically shuffles the cards and has Vivino touch the deck before she shuffles again and lays out the cards in a 3 x 3 formation of a total of nine cards (see "Vivino's Draw" in the handouts channel of Discord).

Zellara warns that the Unicorn card is likely misaligned, meaning a possible betrayal, poisoning, or a false friend. But the key card she notes for Vivino's spread, the one that resonates, is the Wanderer. *"The Wanderer is misaligned for you, Vivino Dorso. This signifies a loss of values, or the inability to see what is truly valuable in a person or situation. Your desire to remain morally and ethically neutral in the coming crisis may force you to choose, or to lose all. This ambiguity is further noted because you have no true matches with this spread. You will be tried, Vivino, and you will face a choice that requires you to forgo neutrality."*

Vivino, any comment on your Harrow spread?

----------


## Moriar

Vivino eyes our new guest carefully and then the cards.

After slowly looking up says, "*I have to admit I've never seen a reading such as what you just did but I feel that I can trust your abilities. 

As for the results, it wouldn't be the first time that I misread someone or a situation.  I hope I realize before it's too late.

My values...my values do mean a lot, but if changing them means protecting my sister then I may have have to rethink my approach. I would appreciate any further insight if you could my lady. "*

----------


## lostsole31

*"That is all the insight I have to give, Vivino Dorso,"* says the apparition Zellara, who then turns to Runa while the silver-edged Harrow cards seem to shuffle themselves. *"It is time to cut the deck, Runa Hjaltisdottir."
*
Assuming she touches the deck as a symbolic "cutting," the cards shuffle again before arraying themselves in a similar manner as they did for Vivino. 


*Past 
*
*Present
*
*Future
*

*Positive
*
*Forge*
evokes strength through great diversity. The blacksmith represents those who can survive the mephits trial by fire, but The Forges fire is so strong it burns many to cinders instead. This card often represents a dangerous event that needs many sources of strength to overcome.


*Peacock*

is a creature of astonishing beauty, but it is a beauty that can only be retained if frozen like a cockatrices statues. Smarter people accept the passage of time and dance out of The Peacocks way. Its appearance always signifies a sudden personal shift in attitude or societal change.


*Foreign Trader*

is the card of spies and peddlers alike. Any who   trade in information are subject to this cards influence. A bargain made   under this cards auspice always concludes true, but the ramifications of the   pact might be shocking for those who do not understand its implications.



*Unclear
*
*Midwife*
is a conduit to creation, although she does not   create on her own. This halfling is a key that lets new life or information   into the world. Her heart can see the good in even the worst situation. She   can see the import of any new arrival.


*Teamster*
is a driving external force that keeps the subject going, no matter what. This force can be physical or mental, as a person who exhorts others to continue on when they have no more strength to give. The force can be for good or ill but cannot be ignored. The half-orc  depicted is leading a life of constant toil, but for his own betterment.


*Sickness*represents plague, pestilence, famine, and   disease. It can also indicate corruption of the soul or of a multitude of   souls.



*Negative
*
*Queen Mother*
is knowledge personified. The formian knows all but does not reveal anything to anyone who does not show her proper worship. She is fond of the powerless and the underclasses, for they serve her when the more powerful refuse. She represents the need to become part of a society, or to bow before those who know more than you.


*Crows*
are a dangerous bunch who indicate violent taking of that which is loved. When The Crows appear, murder, theft, or other shocking loss occurs.


*Keep*
is a symbol of quiet strength, one that can move   when necessary, yet stand firm through the greatest hardship. Those   represented by The Keep are not shaken by any force.


Misaligned, it can mean giving way to temptation   or falling in the face of greater strength.





*"The Teamster and the Crows are true matches, Runa, and you will gain some boon in general for this. But your power card in this array is the Foreign Trader. Either you are the spy or peddler, or you will come in contact with one, but that is when you will need to be extra cautious."*

Runa, any comment or questions?

----------


## Sienna

Runa cuts the deck as requested, watching curiously as the cards arrange themselves.

*"Not as surprised as I thought I'd be that the harrow reader is the deck itself... In truth, I have more questions than you likely have time for,"* she says, following along as best she can, *"Should I be worried about having a card like the crows as a true match? I do like birds, but that sure doesn't sound like a boon to me, you know?"*

*"Maybe it's best if I just focus on the important bits. No need to let myself get overwhelmed by every card in the spread."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Nothing exists alone in this world, and so it is with the cards,"* says Zellara. *"A simple maxim that is oft forgotten by those in the city, but not by a Shoanti talespinner."*

This is the prompt for Ernak to touch the deck next after an initial shuffle, and once touched shuffle again before cards and drawn and arrange themselves.


*Past
*
*Present
*
*Future
*

*Positive
*
*Lost*
is the card of emptiness and loss of identity. The bodak shown is forever mad, lost in a world of lunatics, insane asylums, and mass killers. For those under its influence, the world makes no sense. It evokes times where all is babble, as when meeting someone who speaks only in another tongue.


Misaligned, it can indicate clarity of mind under duress.


*Beating*
signifies coming under attack from all sides, but it can also indicate the dissolution of the selfmentally. Whether the strength is of the flesh or the mind, it dissolves under the relentless attack.


Misaligned, this card suggests that during the assault, undiscovered strength is found.


*Snakebite*
is a vile, poisoned weapon. Poison takes many formsnot all of them physical. The poison on the assassins blade represents the death of ideas and freedom, as well as the ability to turn friends against each other or poison the minds of the virtuous.


Misaligned, this card can mean a mental leap, a new friendship, or a discovery.



*Unclear
*
*Liar*
is love at its most treacherous. This is not the love that moves mountains, this is the love that rips the heart in two and causes lovers to leap to their deaths. This lamia can mean obsession, unrequited passion, or doomed love.


*Mountain Man*
signifies an encounter with a physical power outside of ones control. The giant could personify an authority, an army, an earthquake, or even a desperately needed rainstorm in a parched land. Acceding to the force might be wise, but surviving it is paramount.


*Brass Dwarf*
shows an azer who represents invulnerability to a current danger. Although others might fall, he remains hale and strong. The Brass Dwarf can also mean a failure or dark fate for one, which in turn might save all others around him from a greater danger.



*Negative
*
*Queen Mother*
is knowledge personified. The formian knows all but does not reveal anything to anyone who does not show her proper worship. She is fond of the powerless and the underclasses, for they serve her when the more powerful refuse. She represents the need to become part of a society, or to bow before those who know more than you.


*Cyclone*
is a force that tears through whatever it meets. This disaster does not come in the course of natural order but is one that comes from the plots of intelligent beings. The Cyclone signifies war, arson, or other plans that destroy everything they touch.


*Sickness*
represents plague, pestilence, famine, and disease. It can also indicate corruption of the soul or of a multitude of souls.





*"Ernak,"* informs Zellara, *"The key card here that is tied to your near fate is the snakebite. As with Vivino, you are more limited in what cards will help you in the future, and this card is your key. Because of its position so misaligned for a normally negative card, this is fortuitous for you."*

Ernak, any comment?

----------


## Ason

Ernak frowns with concentration as the cards are laid out, but at the reading's conclusion he grins eagerly at Zellara. *"It is strange to hear my story on another's lips. I do not like seeing sickness for the future, especially when the current plague is not yet in the past! But perhaps the snakebite means today's gathering is an especially auspicious one? I like that..."* 

The man then sits back in his chair, stroking his chin with a thoughtful look on his face as the others' fortunes are read.

----------


## lostsole31

*"A snakebite survived is a testament to the stoicism of the survivor,"* says Zellara. *"But sometimes, knowing that the danger exists and avoiding it through intellect is just as good. For example, Barris Khouri ..."*

And Zellara holds the deck for Barris to touch after an initial shuffle, and then shuffled again once touched, and then revealed in arrangement ...


*Past*
*Present*
*Future*

*Positive*
*Fiend*
depicts a devil swallowing innocents. It can indicate the deaths of many in a great calamity. The Fiend can also indicate that some sort of dark and intelligent creature is in the area, endangering the populace.


Misaligned, the salvation from the same calamity.


*Cricket*
is a grig, a creature whose mind is as quick as its body. It represents speed and quick passage. Although The Cricket is commonly associated with travel, the peach it sits by represents treasure at the end.


*Snakebite*
is a vile, poisoned weapon. Poison takes many formsnot all of them physical. The poison on the assassins blade represents the death of ideas and freedom, as well as the ability to turn friends against each other or poison the minds of the virtuous.


Misaligned, this card can mean a mental leap, a new friendship, or a discovery.



*Undecided*
*Big Sky*
shows an epic moment as the slaves of a nation are freed. The slaves freedom specifies momentous and powerful change, as old shackles are cast off in the light of day.


*Hidden Truth
*symbolizes the ability to see past the obvious and the banal to a greater truth within. Sometimes this discovery is an esoteric one, sometimes it is a literal find, such as an item revealed within a room. Regardless, it is a card with the power to reveal secrets.


*Desert*
is an environment so bleak that none can survive it without aid. For those who find that aid, the journey across the wastes can lead to great things. The sphinx on this card can refer to a mystic or doctor bringing salvation in times of plague or illness.



*Negative*
*Crows*
are a dangerous bunch who indicate violent taking of that which is loved. When The Crows appear, murder, theft, or other shocking loss occurs.


*Lost
*is the card of emptiness and loss of identity. The bodak shown is forever mad, lost in a world of lunatics, insane asylums, and mass killers. For those under its influence, the world makes no sense. It evokes times where all is babble, as when meeting someone who speaks only in another tongue.


*Juggler
*represents fate, the gods, or those who play with the lives and destinies of others. If this titanic Juggler can keep up his rhythm, he will achieve his goals.


Misaligned, he falters, and tragedy and failure are assured for those whose lives he meddled in.





*"Barris Khouri,"* begins Zellara, *"You have two notable cards here, promising some favor in the future. The first is the Cricket that is in perfect alignment for you, but the main power card here is Hidden Truth**, with you as the best here to find such a thing."*

Barris, any comment?

----------


## Kvard51

*"Thank you, Harrower.  I will keep these things in mind."* Barris pauses, then continues, *But what of the dark omens?  Are those to simply be discarded from our concern?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Less my concern, than yours,"* quips the fortune-teller's ghost, *"but Jacintha Felix, your telling awaits your eye."*

With Jacintha's mid-shuffle cut, the cards are again arranged.


*Past
*
*Present
*
*Future
*

*Positive
*
*Empty Throne
*has a sense of loss that is palpable. The ghost signifies that those who are gone will always be with us. They taught us important lessons, if only we choose to listen. This card can bring information from a far-off or ancient source.


*Desert
*is an environment so bleak that none can survive it without aid. For those who find that aid, the journey across the wastes can lead to great things. The sphinx on this card can refer to a mystic or doctor bringing salvation in times of plague or illness.


*Forge*
evokes strength through great diversity. The   blacksmith represents those who can survive the mephits trial by fire, but   The Forges fire is so strong it burns many to cinders instead. This card   often represents a dangerous event that needs many sources of strength to   overcome.



*Undecided
*
*Theater
*is the card of true prophecy. The puppets act   out a scene, just as the prophet acts out a scene in which she has no part.   The prophet is the audience and the prophecy is the show. She has no   influence on what she sees, and its importance is often not recognized until   too late.


*Rabbit Prince
*is a quirky fellow who represents the vagaries of hand-to-hand combat. The Prince is battle personified and nothing if not capricious. As his broken sword symbolizes, any combatant can fall in battle, no matter how brave or skilled. This card sometimes stands for younger members of royalty or other powerful households.


*Vision
*represents arcane knowledge. Such knowledge can take the form of madness or cryptic words. This card often means an encounter with a crazy person, but it can also signify a brush with genius.



*Negative
*
*Trumpet*
is a declaration of power. This archon is an aggressive force who wades into the direst situations without hesitation in the cause of right. It is a card that grants all or nothing at all.


Misaligned, it suggests the motives arent noble, bringing injury and crumbling strength.


*Unicorn
*is a card that generously offers that which the   subject seeks, just as the charger in the picture offers up its fruit.


Misaligned, the card means betrayal, poisoning,   or a false friend.


*Lost*
is the card of emptiness and loss of identity. The bodak shown is forever mad, lost in a world of lunatics, insane asylums, and mass killers. For those under its influence, the world makes no sense. It evokes times where all is babble, as when meeting someone who speaks only in another tongue.





*"Jacintha, yours is the most fortuitous spread yet,"* guides Zellara. "*First, the Empty Throne is perfectly aligned in the positive past. You strike me as a being that senses opportunity where others see apathy or grief. Perhaps the trickle-down effects of the loss of Korvosa's king will be to your benefit? But be very wary, the Lost card in the future means you may sacrifice your heart and mind for what you want in the future. But for now, your power card is that of the Vision. Whether it is an increase in your own arcane knowledge, or literally what the card invokes, this card of the Book is perfectly aligned for you."*

Jacintha, any comment?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha stares for a long time at the cards, as if trying to understand their meaning -- or deny it to herself. In particular, she focuses on the Vision card. But aloud, she says *"Interesting. I hope you are right about this spread being... fortuitous. Either way, though... so long as my fate is up to me, I'm prepared for whatever comes."*

----------


## Sienna

*"Prophecy tells only what is like to come. How you deal with it when it does is up to you and you alone... don't you think?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Finally, we come to you, Dul'Dane Thunderbreaker,"* says the apparition after shuffling and reaching out for him to make his contact with the Harrow before she gives the last spread.


*Past
*
*Present
*
*Future
*

*Positive
*
*Sickness*

represents plague, pestilence, famine, and   disease. It can also indicate corruption of the soul or of a multitude of   souls.
Misaligned, The Sickness represents either great   health or a chance to stop such a disaster (such as the recent blood veil).




*Rakshasa

*is the card of dominance and mind control. The   creature sitting serenely upon the back of the slave indicates an exterior   force imposing itself upon another beings mind. On occasion, the slavery is   literal, but more often it is mental enslavement to a force or idea.
Misaligned, that enslavement can be cast off in   the face of new information.




*Liar*
is love at its most treacherous. This is not the love that moves mountains, this is the love that rips the heart in two and causes lovers to leap to their deaths. This lamia can mean obsession, unrequited passion, or doomed love.


Misaligned, the card can indicate a new relationship beginning, although disguised as something much less beautiful.



*Undecided
*
*Teamster*
is a driving external force that keeps the subject going, no matter what. This force can be physical or mental, as a person who exhorts others to continue on when they have no more strength to give. The force can be for good or ill but cannot be ignored. The half-orc  depicted is leading a life of constant toil, but for his own betterment.


*Owl*
represents the eternal wisdom of the natural order. It is the harsh realism that causes a pack of wolves to cull the weak in the herd. It is tragic for the culled deer, but through such actions the herd grows stronger. The needle The Owl holds binds life together, but just as easily can pick that life apart.


*Winged Serpent*
is a powerful being. Knowledge and prudence are   separate keeps bridged by understanding. The couatl represents this bridge,   knowing whether now is the time to strike.



*Negative
*
*Queen Mother*
is knowledge personified. The formian knows all but does not reveal anything to anyone who does not show her proper worship. She is fond of the powerless and the underclasses, for they serve her when the more powerful refuse. She represents the need to become part of a society, or to bow before those who know more than you.


*Keep*
is a symbol of quiet strength, one that can move when necessary, yet stand firm through the greatest hardship. Those represented by The Keep are not shaken by any force.


Misaligned, it can mean giving way to temptation or falling in the face of greater strength.


*Desert*
is an environment so bleak that none can survive it without aid. For those who find that aid, the journey across the wastes can lead to great things. The sphinx on this card can refer to a mystic or doctor bringing salvation in times of plague or illness.


Misaligned, it implies the subject cannot rely on   the help of others and will assuredly be lost.






*"A moderate draw, but two cards demand your attention, Dul'Dane Thunderbreaker. First is that of the Owl, which is properly aligned for you. Be mindful of the present and how it informs of the past and guides the future. But your most important card in this draw is the misaligned Rakshasa card. Very likely, you will need the wisdom of the Owl to throw off the shackles of whatever subtle temptation or compulsion will be manifested by the Rakshasa."*

She had to speak quickly, and even she ended Dane's reading, she had disappeared, leaving her voice echoing out the last few words.

Zellara is now gone, though Zellara's Harrow Deck remains.

----------


## Moriar

*"That was...interesting*," Vivino begins. "*What do you make of your reading Dane?*"

----------


## Rithryn

Dane stands confused thinking on what the apparition said.
*"My mind is my own, but I have heard of ways others can take it. This is a dangerous prediction if it is to come to pass."*

----------


## Sienna

*"Perhaps so, but dangerous predictions are the most useful. If all you expect is good fortune, you're like to grow complacent, but if you're expecting misfortune you can be better prepared for it."*

----------


## Kvard51

Barris' mellifluous voice drips with contempt, *"Bah!  I put little stock in Harrowings, even those performed by ghosts.  Or maybe ESPECIALLY ones performed by ghosts!"*  She looks around at the assembled coterie, *"I think I will return to my shop for the evening and finish some work I was doing.  Feel free to drop in if you need alchemical supplies."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Before you and your escort leave, Ms. Khouri,"* says Master Shyamal. *"Are you not curious why you were invited in the first place, as we have never met?"*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane looks around at the new faces and speaks up.
*"Now that mention it, why are we here? I thought we already dealt with the problem."*

----------


## Moriar

*"I believe that we have helped stem the tide of the blood veil,"* Vivino begins. "*But at least for myself I don't think we properly dealt with those involved.  Perhaps we need to figure out .... I'm just carrying on like I know more than the small part I gave played so far.

Please Master Shyamal,  could you please enlighten us on what else is plaguing this city and how we could best help?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Master Shyamal smiles, *"I asked you here - admittedly, while I mentioned this before - because a diviner of my association said I should gather those worthies I thought would fight for Korovosa rather than simply pull up tent stakes. And, as I said before, my information network pegged each of you as being exceptional or skilled in some way. But I told you this already.

"What I hadn't told you is that I should have you here at this day and at this time, for something will come to me that will affect you all. And here it is,"* and with that, he holds up a handwritten note. *"From a friend of mine. It seems Queen Ileosa had announced a surprise public address now that it is clear that the plague has well and truly reached its end. The announcement was to be held an hour after the criers put out the word. You may have heard bells ring while we had our repast, but my home has many internal waterfalls and is well screened from unnecessary noise. Well,"* and here he holds up another handwritten note, this one scrawled in a much hastier hand but with more information,* "it seems that my timing the meal as a proper host and the time of the Harrow as saved anyone from risky action. For this second missive is dire, and if any of you thought yourselves up to the challenge, it is likely you would surely be lost. So, will you agree or no, the diviner's merit is not only gathering you, but in knowing me well enough that you would be kept out of harm's way while this happened."* (That final emphasis is with him holding the second missive.)

He passes around the second missive for the group to peruse themselves. As fate would have it, it ends up in the smallest person's hands .... those of Linzi, Dane Thunderbreaker's newest personal assistant, to replace his most recent cohort's moving on to better things.

Linzi speaks, and in a clear, high-pitched, bell-like speaking voice, showing that the halfling girl was actually a master speaker, *"Master Shyamal, hearken well what has occurred, and set for yourself if you would stay here in this city if you could...

"We gathered to hear the words of Queen Ileosa II, especially now that it is public knowledge that Dr. Davaulus was behind the disease. Attending this address at the queen's side were her bodyguard (and some quietly and furtively accuse a more intimate relation) Sabina Merrin, clad in her breathtaking and intimidating suit of Gray Maiden armor .... and her recently posted advisor Togomor, whom the queen announced as taken up the duties of castle seneschal. Also in close comport was the commander of the Korvosan Guard Cressida Kroft, and the commandant of the Sable Company Marcus Endrin.

"As her address began, Queen Ileosa - wearing an unfamiliar, fang-adorned crown - announced triumphantly that the plague had been lifted at the cost of the life of its architect - the treacherous Doctor Davaulus - whose body has been cremated and ashes sent back to his family in Cheliax as an affrontery for the death he caused, for now there is no body to bury in his family's vault. The order of the Queen's Physicians has been disbanded as well. 

"Yet, the queen marked that Korvosa remains wounded, for she reports that the Order of the Nail has shown its true colors and fled like cowards to Citadel Vraid. Worse, both the Korvosan Guard and the Sable Company have suffered terrible losses over the past weeks. Neither group is fully capable of continuing as Korvosa's protectors, and thus, to shore up this fault, Queen Ileosa names the Gray Maidens has the official new protectors of Korvosa, appointing Sabina Merrin as the city's new general. 

"As a ripple of concerned whispers - and I must admit my own among them - spread, Queen Ileosa turned her attention to the Sable Company. Citing the fact that the care and feeding of the company's hippogriff mounts places too great a strain on the city's coffers (surely an exaggeration!); and the fact that the company's commander, Seneschal Neolandus Kalepopolis, fled the city rather than stay by her side in her time of need, Ileosa has decided to disband the organization and seize its holdings. At that point, she asked Commandant Endrin to step forward to surrender his badge of office.

"As Endrin did so, he trembled. He reached for his badge, but instead of handing it over, he threw it at the queen, striking her queen. Everyone (queen included) was shocked into paralysis for a few moments, long enough for Endrin to bellow out, 'Your shameful reign ends now! Korvosa will be free again!' An instant later, his bow was in his hand, aimed at the still-frozen queen. Endrin fired and his aim was true. The arrow struck Queen Ileosa in the right temple, sinking deep into her skull.

"Yet ... she did not fall.

"With incredible speed, she regained her composure and yanked the arrow from her skull. Before blood from the wound had time to run all the way down to her jaw, shes standing before Endrin. Her free hand whips out and seizes him by the throat, lifting him off the ground and holding him up for all to see. An instant later, she stabs Endrins own arrow up under his jaw and out the side of his face with a spray of blood.

"As Endrins body crumpled to the ground, Ileosa imperiously shook his blood from her hand and cried out a strong, clear voice, 'This shall be the fate of all enemies of Korvosa! Mark well his punishment! It is only the first!' 

"A moment later, Togomor stepped forward, taking Ileosas hand and presumably teleporting her back into the castle, for he spoke words of power and they did both disappear. 

"There was a riot that resulted that was quelled quickly .... and brutally ... by the Gray Maidens. I am told Field Marshal Cressida Kroft fled to Citadel Volshyenek. I am stunned and horrified by what we all witnessed, knowing that things have indeed taken a turn for the worse in our city."*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane is stunned after hearing the contents and looks around wife much concern.
*"I must get back to my family,  if things are truly this bad than perhaps they should leave the city. At the very least I need to warn my uncle and friends."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak smiles as the last fortunes are read, though the chatter on their meaning turns that smile into a more puzzled expression. This confused but happy face sinks, however, as Master Shyamal hints at bad news, and it turns into an outright frown as Linzi reads the letter aloud.
*
"I'll need to check on my parents as well: what's bad for Korvosa is usually worse for its Shoanti,"* Ernak says grimly, *"I guess this is war between the Sable Company and the queen's Gray Maidens then? And who knows what the Guard are thinking. Bah!"* Ernak throws up his hands in frustration before furrowing his brows as he tries to make sense of the situation. Finally, he states more positively, *"My thanks again, Master Shyamal, for pulling us out of that fire then. My debt to your kindness grows."*

----------


## Sienna

*"Shot point-blank in the head, and none the worse for it, huh.* *That... does seem to happen strangely often with royalty, doesn't it?**"* Runa says, tilting her head in thought, *"Is she really that unpopular? He made it sound like more than simply lashing out over losing his position."*

----------


## lostsole31

Master Shymamal looks apologetic. *"Please forgive, but I listen to the murmurings of the people, but have no sources in the castle. I cannot comment on what at this time is speculation."*

A servant comes in with another dispatch, but the simple vellum makes one think it comes from a different source. Master Shyamal reads it. *"But, before you go, Dane ... and Vivino. I have a dispatch just sent me from Field Marshal Cressida Kroft. She urgently asks that the two of you - and any other persons you might come to rely on or trust - go straightway to meet with her at Citadel Volshyenek. I have a feeling that what she says for the both of you, might benefit out new friends here as well?"*

----------


## Kvard51

*Alama!*, Barris whispers loudly.  Her tone followed by a slightly sheepish look would tell you this was an epithet even if you dont speak the language.

*I just thought I would work tonight. If you will allow, I and my friend will accompany you.  I dont know her, but I have admired Miss Croft from afar during the recent events.  I would here what she has to say after leaving the Queens service.*, she says to Vivino and Dane.

----------


## Sienna

*"Not as if I've anywhere else to be, and some answers would be much appreciated. I'd like to come along as well, if you'll have us,"* Runa says, evidently referring to herself and Diva.

----------


## Moriar

As Vivino recovers from the shock of what he just heard, the processing begins.  Though unheard, it seems he mutters briefly to himself before turning to them all.  *"Thank you Master Shyamal and Linzi for enlightening us about the situation.  I had no idea how bad things had become while we were concentrating on the blood veil."
*
Vivino looks at each face in the room that have gathered, *"Thank you for everything you do for this town and us Master Shyamal.

Master Shyamal has reached out to each of you for a reason, and personally I would welcome any and all help with this problem.  I welcome you all to join us and hope that you choose to travel with us to meet the Field Marshall.  Thank you for those that have already offered,"* nodding to Barris, Runa, and Diva. *"I can tell that you all recoginize the gravity of the situation and hope that you will join us as we seek to learn more and hopefully find a way to help the people of this city."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak's frown transforms into a grin as Master Shymamal reveals the second dispatch. *"I ask for the Guard's plans, and the gods send an answer!"* he laughs.

As the others share their decisions, Ernak looks troubled, though he nods at their words. Finally, he speaks somberly and slowly as he works through his conflicted thoughts aloud, *"I will join you. If Ileosa already ended the riot, there is time to talk with the captain first and with kin second once better-informed. Seeing the Field Marshal is a simple way to honor our host's kindness, and if it helps the city, more's the better. Yes, I will go, if you will have me."* All uncertainty fades from his face as Ernak relaxes into this new resolution with a large, easy smile once more.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane looks torn and says.
*"I'll go, but I need you to send someone to inform my family on my behalf. Is that something you'll do?"*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha pursed her lips, wondering what to say. She privately thought that if the Gray Maidens could get Korvosa under control, that would be an impressive feat, and maybe not the worst thing to happen to the city -- though she had a hard time imagining what the place would actually be like. Still, the way in which the Gray Maidens had so far risen to power was... concerning. Something told Jacintha that there was more going on than just city politics...

*"I will come along as well,"* Jacintha finally states. *"I'm probably the least affected by this of anyone here, but for all I know that could change soon. Besides, since you've welcomed me in so far, the least I can do is do something for you."* She had no idea how long she would stay with this group, but for the moment, they were allies, and that was something she didn't have a lot of. Best to follow along and see where this path would take her.

----------


## lostsole31

Master Shyamal says, *"I need to go out and view things myself, so I will contact them personally, Dane."*

With that, he sees the heroes(-to-be) out, being sure that they understand how to get to Citadel Volshyenek if they don't know.

Once the PCs get to the citadel, they might be shocked when they arrive to see the place so understaffed. Only one guard stands at the citadel entrance, and none train in the large inner courtyard. The citadel halls are silent and empty, with refuse and trash scattered here and there, dust gathering in empty barracks, and an overall state of creeping neglect hanging over the place like a pall.

Cressida Kroft looks haggard and tired when the PCs arrive; she ushers them into the central keep quickly, leading them into a smaller meeting room in the depths of the keep to a doorway that, when opened, reveals what appears to be a room filled with fog. Beyond is a plain-looking chamber with a single long table (on which sits a small closed coffer) and enough chairs for the PCs, their two cohorts, and herself. 

After everyone is seated, she speaks in a low voice. *Korvosa is dying. No, strike that. Korvosa is being murdered. Killed by our queen. The evidence youve uncovered that links her to the plague is damning enough, but now that shes disbanded the Sable Company and reallocated our own funding to the Gray Maidens, shes more in control now than ever. I dare not move against her, as my guards would be executed to the last fighter by her Gray Maidens before sundown. But she must be stopped. And I know of no one else but you to do this deed.

Whatever foul magic the queen has wrapped herself in is obviously of the highest order. Endrins aim was true, and his shot should have dropped her. I had feared he was going to take matters into his own hands like this, but hoped he would find it within himself to find a better route. If only he could have waited.

You see, just this morning, new information came to me. Vencarlo Orisinis been one of my most trusted sources of information regarding the public; its hard for an officer of the Korvosan Guard to get honest opinions from the citizens, and Vencarlos observations on these topics have been a godsend, particularly since the plague started. When the queen quarantined Old Korvosa, Id feared his messages would end, yet he managed to find ways to smuggle updates to me every day. Recently, he wrote of discovering something of vital importance regarding the queen. He mentions something about dark magic and a pact with a devil, but until the events of this morning, I found his claims difficult to believe. But even more astounding, he hinted hed found a lead on Seneschal Kalepopolis, and implied the man might still be in hiding in Old Korvosa!

That was the last I heard from him. Its been several days, and Ive started to worry for his safety. The rumors about riots and gangs seizing control of entire neighborhoods in Old Korvosa are disturbing. Certainly, the plumes of smoke we all see rising from fires on the island are proof that as bad as things are elsewhere, theyre probably worse in Old Korvosa.

I can see a time in the near future when the Korvosan Guard is disbanded as well. Even now I lack the resources to mount my own investigations. Which is where you come in. Trusting Dane and Vivino .... and their predecessors ... may have been my best decision over the past several months, for you hold the possibility of Korvosas salvation. I ask you to seek out Vencarlo in Old Korvosa, and to learn more of what hes discovered about the nature of our queens increasingly violent and destructive turns of personality. Ironically, you should actually be safer in Old Korvosa, since the queens quarantine has cut off the island entirely, and word on the street is that she plans on leaving it to rot. She wont think to look for you there if you maintain a low profile and avoid confrontations with the Gray Maidens. Once you contact Vencarlo, we can only hope what hes discovered will suggest a course of action we can take to save the city!*

Cressida suggests that Vencarlos home near the grounds of the Orisini Academy (she can give directions) should be their first stop in attempting to track him down. Shes heard rumors about a new leader who has risen to power in the streets and is calling himself the Emperor of Old Korvosa, but hasnt yet been able to determine who this man is. If Vencarlos not in his home, a meeting with the islands new self-appointed ruler might turn up the swordmasters trail, but Cressida prompts caution here. Whoever this emperor is, hes likely a dangerous man indeed.

Cressida goes on to say that as important as finding out whats befallen her friend Vencarlo is to her, discovering what actually happened to Seneschal Kalepopolis is of even greater concern to the city. Not only might Kalepopolis have valuable insights into whats going on with the queen, but his return may well give those who oppose Queen Ileosa a legal way to, if not remove her from the throne, at least wrest away some of her power.

*"I can't 'pay' you, but I small cache of potions and wands I am willing to give those of you willing to undertake this mission into Old Korvosa. Will you take this burden upon yourselves?"*

----------


## Sienna

*"I don't know if this is what Gozreh guided me here to do, but... it's hard to think of anything else that could be more amiss. It certainly sounds like there's more going on than mere political strife... and, well, you're clearly at your wit's end with the situation, else you wouldn't be asking treason of strangers, eh?"* Runa says, folding her arms and closing her eyes in thought, *"...I have some questions, though. Who is this Seneschal? And what's happened to Old Korvosa? I'm sure Dane and Vivino are familiar with these things, but... I'll admit that I don't keep myself versed in civics or the like."*

----------


## lostsole31

Cressida answers, *"The Seneschal Neolandus Kalepopolis disappeared mysteriously a few weeks ago when the king died and Queen Ileosa was crowned. The Seneschal technically has the power to call no-confidence in the reigning monarch, as their loyalty is to Korvosa first, the crown second. In such a case, he would call upon me and my Guard ... also Korvosa first, crown second ... to make sure that the crown in such a case were put down. Neolandus is well-liked by the people, and should he be present and formally charge the queen to lay down her crown, the rest of the city would stand behind him. Gray Maidens or not, the queen would then be hard pressed to control the whole of the city.

"Since the blood veil plague had hit, at its zenith Old Korvosa was quarantined for it is where the greatest number of the diseased had been, and it was seen by some of my contemporaries as a means of 'the poor and degenerate burning themselves out.'"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you for seeing us Field Marshall, and offering what you can is these trying times.  I am not caught up with all the news as many don't like to talk to me much..."* Vivino looks away for a moment. *"But I can tell pain in the people and the city when I see it.  I will do what I can to help your friend and seek what information there is about what has happened to the Queen."*

Vivino then looks to his compatriots,* "I know that this may not be what you have thought to have signed up for, but I know that I will need your help going forward; not to mention those in this city itself, let alone Old Korvosa."
*
*"Marshall, is there anything else that you can tell us about your friend and the best way to get to his home or what to look for?  Anything would be helpful."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I shall only give what little more I know to those who wish to move forward. If anyone wishes to back out, they do so now with no more information,"* she says.

----------


## Rithryn

*"If that is the case than my job isn't done yet. I joined this group to save the people of Korvosa, now they need us more than ever. Whatever you need I'll do what I can."*

----------


## Sienna

*"I thought the matter of the plague was all but resolved by now, but it's still quarantined?"* Runa asks, *"Guess I'd just end up looking into it on my own, anyhow, and I can already tell how well that would go. Sure, I'm in."*

----------


## Kvard51

Barris nods her head, *"I came to this city for the opportunity to start anew away from war and strife.  But if I am what there is to defend that freedom and peace, then so be it.  I will accompany you, Vivino."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha nods. *Old Korsova's my home. It's not much, but it's home. And what I said before still stands. Besides, you might have an easier time finding your way if I'm around -- who else here is as familiar with the place as I?"* Truth be told, she was mostly familiar with the Shingles, but even so... she reckoned her street smarts would prove useful to this group.

----------


## Ason

Ernak takes in the decaying citadel with wonder, having never imagined  he'd freely see its insides. His eyes widen in shock at Kroft's  revelation of the queen's conspiracies and infernal magics and then  narrow in contemplation as she lays out her plan. The giant of a man  thinks inwardly about the various names the Field Marshal drops--Vencarlo,  Orisini Academy, the Emperor of Old Korvosa--wracking his mind for  anything he might have heard about them previously.

Finally, he answers Kroft's question of intentions. With a nod to Jacintha, Ernak states, *"Old Korvosa is my home as well, and I will will fight for her too. I am not much for city politics, so this is all largely new to me. But if what you say is true, this will sweep us up whether we want to or not, so we might as well go forward with eyes open instead of cowering in the dark. Plus... it will be good to check on old friends there face-to-face instead of only through smuggled letters. But does the plague still linger in Old Korvosa? I am no doctor, so I'm not sure how we can avoid catching the blood veil ourselves once inside. I suppose if you have a wand of remove disease, I would welcome it."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

If possible/permissible, Ernak will take 10 on knowledge checks (via bardic lore master) regarding Vencarlo Orisini, the Orisini Academy, and the Emperor of Old Korvosa. He grew up in the slums, so I'm curious if any of those names would ring a bell from his youth.

----------


## lostsole31

Cressida puts several items on the table, describing what they are and command words, where necessary.
(4) _potions of cure serious wounds_(3) _potions of lesser restoration
__wand of invisibility_ (10 charges)_wand of cure moderate wounds_ (30 charges)

After handing out the gear, Cressida urges the PCs to make haste to Old Korvosa and track down Vencarlo. She doubts the queen will take long to recover from the indignation of the failed assassination, and once she does, the field marshal fears she might make things very difficult for those who remain within the city walls. Assuming the PCs ask how to infiltrate the quarantined island, Cressida suggests swimming or taking a skiff from the northern banks of the Jeggare, optimally under the cover of darkness to avoid notice.

That is all the material and intelligence she can offer at this time.

How do you divvy/ recommend divvying the gear? What is the plan?

----------


## Rithryn

After looking over the items and listening to what they are Dane speaks up.
*"I possess the ability to heal myself so I have no need for the potions here, I am able to use both these wands if you'd trust them with me?"*
Dane waits to hear from his companions.

----------


## Dusk Raven

After examining the items, Jacintha voices her thoughts. *I could use the Wand of Invisibility, but I have no need of it since I can just cast that myself. So I have no problems with giving it to someone else. I have a few healing potions already, so if necessary I can forgo the healing potions. But one of the potions of lesser restoration would be welcome.*

----------


## Sienna

*"I've got a wand already. Diva can carry whatever's left over, if need be,"* Runa says, *"Should be fine to make the swim. He ain't a fast swimmer, mind, but he floats well enough."*

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi pipes up, cheerily but demurely, *"Actually, I'm sure I'm not even close to anyone else's combat skills here, but if it is a case of 'well, why not' and not 'what a perfect match!' I could use both wands. See, I can be invisible while cheering everyone in the group, and then go around with the healing wand to heal folks as needed .... if that's okay with my boss, that is. That's mainly what I did with my last group of friends ... inspire, hide, and heal."*

The stoic Keleshyte guarding Barris speaks to Barris, *"My lady, while I could use both wands, in truth, it is likely there are better things I could be doing if pressed. I am not for stealth; in fact, I want to be seen so as to draw aggression to me rather than yourself. And I am more comfortable as a warrior than a healer. However, if I could have a healing potion should I fail in my duties and still be standing where you would fall, I would appreciate the chance to revive you so that you may chastise me accordingly."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Linzi and you all do make good sense.  I like the idea of Linzi using the wands at least as a support to those that are busy in the front line or in other pursuits,"* Vivino says.  *"I could use at least one of the cure serious potions as I tend to get hit a lot. 

I also trust you Dane of course with the wands, but do you think that Linzi could use them better or would it be a better fit for you?

As for the potions, aside from cure serious for me, I would suggest spreading them out a bit?"*

----------


## Ason

Ernak listens to the conversation before offering his own thoughts. *"I too am proficient with the wands and currently do not know such spells myself. However, I already have a lesser healing wand and prefer a more direct approach anyways, so I think Linzi's idea is a fine one. I would appreciate one of the potions, however, either to patch myself up during battle or salve any lingering ailments afterward."*

Turning away from the items toward the party and Kroft in particular, he continues, *"But as I said, I'm not up to date on the most current events. Once we enter Old Korvosa, will we still need to worry about the plague? I've mostly heard rumors, as with the quarantine I know little directly myself. And it seems there is more to the blood veil than popularly imagined. Is there anything we should before we set off to ward off that illness?"*

----------


## lostsole31

So, it seems that Linzi will hold both wands in trust for use of the party (as described). Jacintha receives a _potion of lesser restoration_. Vivino takes a _potion of cure serious wounds_. Ernak also takes a _potion of cure serious wounds_. 

This leaves the following to divvy up:

(2) _potions of cure serious wounds_(2) _potions of lesser restoration_ 

Cressida answers Ernak, *"I don't know, as quarantine affects the flow of information both ways, but my understanding from Vivino is that the blood veil likely has run its course through what he termed 'herd immunity?'"*

----------


## Rithryn

*"If everyone has their potions I can carry the rest and hand them out as needed, that way we can move on to dealing with the matter at hand."*
Dane looks around to see what everyone thinks.

----------


## Kvard51

*"While I can easily heal myself, my friend Ridwan should probably carry one of the healing potions.  He is far more likely than I to take a serious wound if it comes to combat, as he has been trained to take blows in my stead."*, Barris says, looking around in an attempt to gauge the other's usefulness in a fight.

----------


## lostsole31

Ridwan gets a healing potion, putting it at his belt. Dane takes the other three potions, putting them at his belt as well.

After disposition of the gear is finished, Cressida has duties she has to attend to, and escorts the PCs out of Citadel Volshyenek, wishing them a profitable mission.*Spoiler: Profitable Mission*
Show

It might seem strange for what is not a mercenary affair, but it is a common well-wishing by those that worship Abadar, God of Cities. Presumably, succeeding in this mission will have an end-goal of being profitable for _everyone_ and Korvosa's city health.

Okay, now outside of the Citadel, what is the plan? As a reminder, regarding infiltrating the island, Cressida suggested swimming or  taking a skiff from the northern banks of the Jeggare, optimally under  the cover of darkness to avoid notice.

----------


## Sienna

*"So, what'll it be?"* Runa asks, *"I don't mind going for a night swim, personally, but I don't blame you if you'd rather take a boat."*

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi tells Dane that she is fine swimming, but she'd rather take a boat to not be in spashing around in dirty city water.

Barris knows that Ridwan not only does not know how to swim, but is probably terrified at the prospect of having to do so.

----------


## Moriar

*"I am a pretty decent swimmer as well,"* Vivino says. *"Swimming might avoid more eyes.  But is there anyone that is not feeling confidant about swimming across?"*

----------


## Ason

Ernak shares, *"I am a decent swimmer and even have one scroll for gaining fins, should it come to it, but that won't help the return trip. And wet clothes might draw unwanted attention, while a boat gives us more options if we make it. It even might let us ferry out any new friends or wounded afterwards."*

Ernak pauses thoughtfully and scratches an ear. *"The other factors are how bright the moon is tonight,"* at that he looks up at the sky, "*for our ability to see and be seen... and how wide the channel will be where we aim to swim versus where we might row. I don't suppose one of you could just make the boat invisible? Or cast some communal spell of swimming or the like?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"That is a good point Ernak about the wet clothes or invisible boat.  Does anyone have the ability to dry clothes or as Ernak asked make a boat invisible/communal swim spell?"* Vivino asks.

----------


## Sienna

*"Why don't we just use the wand of invisibility on the boat?"* Runa asks, *"No idea if that actually works but it's dumb enough that it just might, eh?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Not wanting to embarass Ridwan in front of their new compatriots, Barris chooses to instead make it about herself, *"I am not an adept swimmer, so I vote for a boat."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha frowns. *"I am... decent at swimming. But from the sounds of it, if one person can't swim, then we may as well take a boat, because someone's going to need it. It'll be harder to avoid detection, but... well, we don't have much choice, do we?"*

----------


## Ason

*"Well then,"* Ernak says, putting his hands on his hips, *"It sounds like we're looking for a boat! So, uh... where do we get one? Kroft said we should approach from the north side, I imagine because there'll be fewer eyes there. But did she say how we'd actually get or borrow a skiff without raising suspicions?"*

----------


## lostsole31

(She did not.)

----------


## Moriar

*"A boat it is then,"* Vivino agrees. *"Then lets head to the area north of Old Korvosa and start looking for either a boat to borrow or to convince someone to go across ...at night...and will keep their tongue quiet just in case.  If you all wish to convince someone, then I hope one of you gets along with others.  If we are borrowing a boat, does someone have passing knowledge of using one?  Though if we can get across on a big row boat equivalent I am good there."*

----------


## Kvard51

Barris looks meaningfully at Ridwan, *"A skiff would be easiest, as we could just pole across.  Perhaps you could locate one for us, my friend?"*

----------


## lostsole31

He nods. *"Where shall I return to you that I may report?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Barris looks to the others, *"Where shall we wait?  Somewhere near the channel, a tavern perhaps?"*

----------


## Sienna

*"A tavern's as good a place as any,"* Runa says, *"And probably a good bit less conspicuous, yeah? Not that there's anywhere Diva won't kind of stand out."*

----------


## lostsole31

Diva will need to be stabled at any tavern she goes to. She will not be permitted inside.

These are the three main taverns in North Point (your likely disembarkation neighborhood) ...

*Laughing Wave Inn* in North Point  is the oldest on the Mainland, named in honor of the naval hero Keyra  'the Wave' Palin. Korvosan legend states that the ghost of a Shoanti  woman known as the Barbarian Princess appears in the Laughing Wave three  nights of the year, on the solstices and the Riverwind Festival.

*Three Rings Tavern* in North Point  is run by a former Pathfinder named Theandra Darklight, a good-natured  woman (short a few fingers) who is always happy to swap stories of  adventure, often offering free drinks to those with the best tall tale.  Those who try to get rowdy in her bar, however, will have to answer to  her Shoanti bouncer, Tauk Par.

*Posh and Turtle*  in North Point  sits at the west end of the mysterious Avenue of Arms, and bears a  reputation as the finest tavern and inn in all of Korvosa. The floor of  the establishment is glass over an iron latticework, looking down on a  wide but shallow sea cave which is home to a 20 foot long sea turtle  named Old Tom. The 'Posh' part of the inn's appellation is less obvious.  Most think it refers to the high quality furnishings and appointments,  but it actually hearkens back to a seedier time in the inn's history,  when it was known simply as the Turtle Inn, and was a haven for pesh  dealers. The slurred speech of the addict clientele soon corrupted their  search for "the pesh in the Turtle" to "Posh and Turtle"

----------


## Rithryn

Dane speaks up.
*"We should head to the three ring tavern, if we're looking to keep a low profile I trust an ex pathfinder to keep our presence quiet."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak smiles a little sheepishly. *"It's been a little while, but I have performed at the Three Rings before. Ditto the Laughing Wave. Great places and good enough people. I, uh, can try to keep a low profile there,"* at that he chuckles at his obviously large frame, *"and pray nobody remembers me. But if we want a cover story, I might also be able to say I'm drinking with some friends and scoping for future gigs. That would draw attention, ha, but it might give us a decent cover story for being east side too."

*Pursing his lips slightly, the giant of a bard adds, *"But I've never been in the Posh and Turtle. The more elite places often don't take kindly to Shoanti acts, so I never bothered."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Well*," Vivino begins," *since Ernak will likely recognized at the rings, let's meet up at the Turtle*."

----------


## Sienna

*"It's all the same to me,"* Runa says with a shrug, *"Wherever you all think is best. It'll be my first time there no matter what we pick."*

----------


## lostsole31

So, that's two votes for the Three Rings, one for the Posh & Turtle, and one abstain.  

What do others think?

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"I think I've had enough of posh places for one day,"* Jacintha opines. *"The Three Rings Tavern, on the other hand, sounds like a good place."*

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the party heads to the Three Rings Tavern. Runa, what do you do with your birdy?

----------


## Sienna

If there's a place to stable him next to the tavern, she'll do that, otherwise she'll find a spot outside the tavern that's out of the way he can chill at for a bit on his own, and failing that she'll just wait outside with him. If she does end up in the tavern, she'll make sure to order something to bring back for him to munch on.

----------


## lostsole31

So, one of the oddities of a fantasy world is that while yes, strange animal companions are strange .... they are not altogether uncommon. So, the Three Taverns has a pen (sorry) large enough that is used for bears and big cats by the random oddball that visits with such things. For insurance purposes, it must go in the iron-barred pen as animals of Diva's size can ruin wood. That said, if you define feed type (and aren't entirely picky), they are happy to pen Diva and feed her for a total of 55 copper (or, 5 silver, 5 copper). Diva will be fed old meat scraps since she is a carnivore.

Is that acceptable to Runa?

----------


## Sienna

That's fine! She'll still bring him back something, since she likes to spoil him a bit.

----------


## lostsole31

Done.  Okay, I think the party is filled with more paranoia than necessary. The idea that Ernak could be "recognized" at Three Rings is not an issue .... because he's frequented there, before. Just because you are on a secret mission doesn't mean the world at large knows that yet.

So, what now?

----------


## Moriar

Standing in front of the tavern, Vivino says to the others, *"let us get a drink while Ridwan acquires a skiff.  We can wait until then.

That ok to all and you Ridwan?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Ridwan looks to Barris....

----------


## Kvard51

Barris nods to Ridwan and says, *I believe that is our best option, although someone who could watch his back would not go amiss.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"He looks helpless,"* smirks Linzi as she looks to Dane. *"Want me to go as his armed escort?"*

----------


## Rithryn

*"Probably for the best,  I'd go myself but as you can see I wouldn't be of much help in a stealth mission. Stay safe out there."*
Dane taps hus armor to emphasize his point.

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi and Ridwan head out to secure a skiff, leaving the rest of the party in the Three Rings Tavern.

Barmaid comes to take everyone's order ....

----------


## Moriar

*"Greetings!"* Vivino says to the barmaid.  *"We will take a round of ales to get us started.  Thank you"*  Vivino does his best to smile soothingly but likely comes across as awkward/creepy.

----------


## Ason

Ernak stays quiet as the others debate where to go, content with any selection, but he grins eagerly when the Three Rings Tavern is at last picked.

As the party enters the tavern, he gives a respectful nod to the Shoanti bouncer. When Vivino orders the ales for the party, Ernak merrily chimes in with a friendly pat on his shoulder, *"This round of ales are on me, friends. I want you to enjoy your first trip to Theandra's."*

Once seated, the giant of a man then leans back with a stretch as he lazily surveys the place for anything beyond the ordinary barflies.

----------


## lostsole31

Drinks are brought out.

----------


## Sienna

*"Well, if you're offering, I won't turn down a free drink,"* Runa says, *"Nothing much else to do but sit tight for a while, so may as well make the most of it while we're here, yeah?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Ridwan and Linzi will return some time later. Linzi begins, *"It turns out, that nobody will 'lose' their skiff to Old Korvosa. The wall has so many Gray Maidens looking over into the water, they could never come 'back.'"*

*"'Back,' but not 'to',"* Ridwan interjects. *"Nobody cares about people going to Old Korvosa, figuring a few less agitators being among 'their kind.' But it's the getting back that's the issue.'"*

*"So,"* Linzi picks up, *"there are those willing to sell us rowboats for about 50 gp a pop, and it would probably take us two rowboats for all of us to get across, even if Northman-woman-girl flies on her scaled whatsit, hidden from above."*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane speaks up taking out a 100 gp gem.
*"I can purchase the boats, I'm not short this amount of money."*

----------


## Sienna

*"Works for me. Getting out is a bridge we can cross when we get there, I suppose,"* Runa says, scooping some of the food into a pouch for Diva, *"'Course, that also means that we can't easily come back for anything you've forgotten. Best double check that you've got all you need before we commit to this."*

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi sucks in softly with an "oooh" and a face that looks like it ate a lemon.  *"Yeah, about that. They dropped the bridges going to Old Korvosa. They really, truly mean for that district to eat itself into the void."*

----------


## Moriar

*"That is terrible to hear that the people are being in such a fashion,"* Vivino says.  *"As for going there I am sure my sister will understand going into the place as long as I promise to help the people there of course,"* he gives a wry smile at that. 

*"Speaking of which, should we try to bring in supplies for the people there?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi whispers to Dane, feeling that an open opinion, despite being Dane's valet, would be untoward.*Spoiler: Dane*
Show

*"We don't know what we'll find, how we'll find, or who we'll find. I think you and your friends are the 'needed supplies,' because we can't help everyone in Old Korvosa with goods, but if we bring a bunch of stuff in, we might do more harm than good and get mobbed."*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane nods in agreement with Linzi before speaking to the group.
*"Perhaps we should avoid unnecessary attention to ourselves, the best and fastest way to help these people is to find out what is going on and solve it."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak's customary grin falls into tight-lipped concentration as the cohorts give their report.

*"We can't feed everybody, but I am bringing something for my family over there,"* he says curtly, *"I'll see if I can order meals to-go 'for the group' from the tavern before we leave. Then I'll be ready to set out immediately."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I don't know this particular tavern's policy on doggy bags, but Ernak hopes to buy 2 days' worth of bundles/packages of less/non-perishable foods (_e.g. bread, cheese, pickled vegetables, jug of ale_, etc). He plans to give these to his parents, should he find them, so they each have at least 1 day of good food. He'll buy the best less/non-perishable food this tavern has on hand (_i.e. good meal if they sell it, common meal if not, poor meal if not that either_).

While I would prefer Ernak buy enough food to last his parents more than 1 measly day, each days' worth of food for them comes out to 6 meals total. And while ordering 6 meals to-go would not be too suspicious given our 6-person party + 2 just-arriving cohorts, even Ernak would realize ordering much more might raise the staff's eyebrows. I can roleplay his request for to-go meals in spoiler tags or via Discord if you wish, but he's essentially going to act as if he's ordering food to-go for the party to have later on in the night.

If the tavern does not offer to-go meals, Ernak will wrack his brain for any places selling food that might be open at this time of night. He will not ask the party for ideas on such places, however, as he does not trust any of them enough yet to talk much more about a family concern like this.

----------


## lostsole31

There are no doggy-bags or carry-out orders. In fact, even though there was a recent pandemic, surprisingly Korvosa did not come up with a food delivery service.

There are also no 24-hour Stop-n-Shops, Giants, Eagles, Kroger's, or the like.

----------


## Sienna

*"Thinking they might not be as big a fan as Diva is about eating random leftovers out of a leather pouch, but I'll eat bugs off the ground sometimes so I won't judge them,"* Runa says, winking at the group as though she just said something incredibly attractive. *"...Jokes aside, I'm not sure we're in a position to spearhead some kind of humanitarian movement here. Don't overthink it, yeah?"*

----------


## Ason

Ernak returns from his chat with the waitstaff, shaking his head. He sinks into his chair and glumly states, *"It seems the question of relieving hunger is a moot point regardless, if the plan is to leave tonight. So I am ready to go posthaste."*

He then contemplates his ale quietly.

----------


## Moriar

*"Very well,"* Vivino agrees. *"Let us get in there as soon as possible to to help as best we can before we look to help the population as a whole."*

----------


## Rithryn

*"Alright,  let's head out under the xover of night and take the skiffs over."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha had listened to the conversation in silence, her instincts being to observe rather than to interfere. But now, she speaks up. *"I'm as ready as I'll ever be. And for what it's worth, bringing food for people probably isn't the best idea. There's no way we could bring enough to make a difference, and we'd definitely draw too much attention if we tried. We might still stand out as it is."*

----------


## lostsole31

After waiting out the clock, and Linzi having already mentioned to the person that was going to sell boats to them that it would be after the sun had set, and after significant conversation and food (but only a careful ingestion of drink), the party ... such as it is now ... leaves for North Point.

Linzi smacks her head and feels bad. She was so focused on the fact that she heard that all of the _wooden_ bridges to Old Korvosa had been burned and wrecked, but does mention that the stone Jeggare Bridge does still exist .... but you don't want any part of that. While it is a physical link between Endrin Isle and the mainland, it is crawling with all sorts of Gray Maidens and fortifications that whether or not one wants to be allowed to go to Old Korvosa, there are too many unknown or unfriendly faces looking at your faces.

The man with the boats - one Brado Buteo - is there with several men, drinking and lounging while waiting for you. He has two rowboats. Assuming Runa flies across with Diva, the rest of the party can split between the two boats in cramped quarters.

The rowboats are decrepit. You are likely to get a few splinters from the worn oars that haven't seen a sanding cloth or paint in some time. These rowboats are definitely at the end of their lives, but Brado protests and says they will get you where you need to go, but assumes you aren't coming back.

Do you quietly pay the man, or do you try to talk him down from the 50 gp per boat, or otherwise interact with him in some way beyond purchase?

----------


## Ason

En route to the seller, Ernak asks Ridwan and Linzi, *"Say... did you give the seller any cover story to excuse our late-night boat shopping? Did he seem suspicious? Either way, we should be as nondescript as possible when we meet the guy, lest he report us to the Maidens."*

During the sale itself, Ernak tries to read the general mood and trustworthiness of the seller and his friends. He also tries to keep any chatter during the exchange itself amicable.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Since it's not Ernak's money to spend, he's not going to make a call on whether to haggle or not, but he'll try to interject as needed to keep the situation positive. Depending on Linzi's/Ridwan's answer to his question en route, on his sense motive check to gain a hunch of the seller's trustworthiness, or on any dialogue that follows, Ernak may have specific dialogue later, but his initial goal is to just play wingman to the cohorts and Dane.

----------


## lostsole31

En route, Linzi mentions that the cost for sub-par boats that are going to be beached and left, possibly abandoned ... was the price of silence and no questions.

----------


## Sienna

*"I dunno about you all, but I like that price point,"* Runa says.

----------


## Moriar

*"Aye, let us pay the man and be on our way,"* Vivino says. "*Though I think that I will alter my appearance a bit just in case my appearance is known."
*
As they get closer to the man, Vivino's form shifts into that of a half orc of sizable portions.

*Spoiler: Disguise*
Show



Using hat of disguise to appear as a hulking half orc of about the same size

----------


## lostsole31

Dane gives the man a simple sapphire, extremely tiny for that size of gemstone, and that teensy-weensy sapphire is good enough for Brado who mutters, *"Buono fortuna"* - a modern Chelaxian wish for luck.

The party and their decreit rowboats make the crossing now that it's after dark, rowing along the northern shore over the Jeggare River and then coming around on land to enter the city via North Bridge - the far side of the Narrows of St. Alika, where many buildings have burned or been partially destroyed by looters. These desolate places remain dark now at night, making it easier to avoid detection there.

Once the boats are pulled up on shore, they realize they are being approached by a wild-eyed human wearing an ill-fitting suit of leather armor, striding purposefully down the street toward Old Dock (and the party), sword in hand. He shouts as he approaches, *"Curse you and your kind! Death to the Emperor!"*

The man is 60' from the party. What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Ernak raises his palms up in a gesture of nonviolence. With a clearly puzzled tone and shrug of his shoulders, he calls back, *"Who's this emperor, and who do you imagine we even are? I don't know who either would mean, but we mean you no trouble."*

----------


## lostsole31

See, having a massively-built Shoanti warrior really plays into a lot of people's conception of a "savage warrior." And truth be told, Ernak's easy-going nature has been on display throughout the day in some low-key, simple social settings. But as he stands forward to show both strength and compassion, there rolls forth from Ernak's speech an almost regal quality to it that even makes Dane respect him as a senior speaker when not seeking violence.

The man continues to come forward, though not as sure as before. *"Well, I'll be ....."* whistles the man, *"if you were one a'th'Emperor's goons I'da' heard it by now."* He surveys the group, the boats pulled up, and the rather unsettling lizard-tinged bird that Runa rides. *"Yah, no chance you're with that bastard. Forgive my challenge. Name's Tesh Zobberdin. I'm the last surviving member of a family executed by the emperor for refusing to turn out their food stores and savings, and you can 'magine I have murder on my mind for he and his." * And here, he looks crestfallen. "*'Course, I know'd I was no match for the emperor or his goons, I was willin' to die before I saw your friendly voice and heard your welcoming face. What brings you the Hells on Cage?"*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane speaks up as he steps forward.
*"Were looking for an officer in the korvosa guard who should be here, do you know where we could find any guardsmen?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Guardsman?"* he gasps incredulously, *"Who are you looking for? Do you even know what's happened here?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Though we don't know half of what has occurred here, we have come to do what we can to help,"* Vivino says. *"We are looking for someone named Vincarlo and any information that you can share about the state of affairs here.  I...We aim to do all that is in our power to put things right here."*

----------


## lostsole31

He scratches his head for a moment. *"A guardsman named Vincarlo? Never heard of him. I mean, there is a similar name I've heard .... the famous fight instructor Vencarlo Orsini, sorry."*

----------


## Sienna

*"So then,"* Runa speaks up, *"What has happened here? What's got this place all bottled up if the plague's already been dealt with?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Tesh, obviously suffering from PTSD, looks hollowly into the far distance, *"When they dropped the bridges t' leave Ol' Korvosa t' fend for it-self, that's when gangs rose up t' try and get power. At first, it was innocent, and some 'gangs' was tryin' t' do right by folks. But when there be no supplies, people's true nature show'd itself and the predators rose up. The one what came atop the mad scramble be someone calls himself, 'The Emperor of Old Korvosa.'"*

He tries to continue, but memories of his family overwhelm him and he breaks down in tears.

----------


## Ason

Hunching over hands-on-knees to get more onto eye level with the man, Ernak offers a regretful smile and says, *"I'm sorry for what you've endured. None of what this place is going through can be allowed to stand. It ain't right."* At that, he slowly offers a gentle pat on the shoulder as consolation.

After Tesh collects himself, Ernak then winces awkwardly and apologetically asks, *"I hope it's not a sore subject--and I know you've been through too much already, but I'm trying to get my bearings--but have the Gray Maidens been up to anything here since the quarantine hit? I know they're the ones boxing us all in, but I hear rumors they're acting more aggressive all over town. You hear anything about them we need to be looking out for in these parts?"*

----------


## lostsole31

He looks at the big Shoanti curiously. *"What's a Gay Maven?"*

----------


## Sienna

*"I mean, I am, I guess, but he said Grey Maiden, which I'm guessing is news to you?"* Runa says.

----------


## lostsole31

Tesh seems to have no idea what you're referring to. *"Like, a cob-headed spinster?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"From what I understand,"* Vivino adds. *"Grey Maidens are basically agents of the Queen to enforce her will on the populace."*

----------


## lostsole31

Tesh laughs uproariously, even a little bit desperately. *"Would that the Queen cared about us at all! I think I know who or what you mean. Those weird, bland-visored ladies that protected the extremely few Queen's Physicians that came to us when the blood veil hit us? Like a couple days later, they dropped the bridges, and it seems that them beak-masked boys and their female protectors beat feet before they were stuck. I hear tell of a few maidens what got stuck and were piked and deaded. No, the Queen left us to rot, but that means she has no power here, either."*

----------


## Moriar

*"That is at least some good news that we shouldn't have to worry about the Queen or the Maidens for now*." Vivino comments. *"We think that Vincarlo will lead us to helping the people here.  Though if there are things that we can help you with good sir do let us know and we will see what can do to help.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"You lot look tougher'n' me. I don't know this Vincarlo guard, so I don't know how to help you find him. But if you do know someone more recognizable,"* Tesh offers, *"maybe I can show you where they lived 'fore everything went sideways."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak interjects earnestly, *"I believe my friend misspoke earlier. We are looking for either a trustworthy guardsman or Vencarlo the fighting instructor. We hope to start righting some of the wrongs here and are looking for goodhearted people as part of that, people like yourself. If you could point us in the direction of the Orisini Academcy, we would be grateful."*

----------


## lostsole31

The Keleshyte woman who has not talked much at all this day and eve speaks up. *"It seems to me ... that if things are as hostile as they are, that a quick and hasty exit should be ready. Ridwan and I shall stay at the boats here in case you need to return here as a redoubt and for a quick use of boats off the isle."*

----------


## Sienna

*"Will you be alright on your own? No telling how long we might be sticking around here, after all,"* Runa says, *"Might be good to have some kind of signal or a place to meet up if y'go with that plan. As for us, well, Vencarlo seems like a good place to start, yeah? Hearing about how things are is all well and good, but it'd be even better to have the context of seein' it firsthand on our way there."*

----------


## lostsole31

Barris says, *"Ridwan and I will be fine."*

Is the rest of the party (that hasn't chatted) fine with going to Orsini Academy?

----------


## Moriar

"*Though I'm not a fan of splitting up so soon*," Vivino says. "*If this is the best path then let us learn more at this academy. Thank you for your help good sir."*

----------


## lostsole31

Led by Tesh, the group leave behind Barris and Ridwand and make their way to Orsini Academy. Or rather, what's left of the burnt out ruin.

Linzi is sobbing, and drops to her knees.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha folds her arms. *"Well... that's unfortunate."* She glances at Linza, before looking ahead to the ruin again. *"Do we want to try examining the remains for clues, just so we don't waste this trip?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi looks to Dane through red, tear-soaked eyes. *"I didn't mention this, but I had hoped to learn from Vencarlo. I cam all the way from Pitax and the River Kingdoms to get a chance to study with him,"* she says while pulling out and showing the group a halfling-sized Aldori dueling sword before then putting it away again. *"I signed on with you to get the money for tuition while building up my own bona fides."*

Tesh shrugs while looking east down the street from the burnt out salon. *"Yeah, it a shame. Must'a been a message, though. 'cause thy left his home there untouched."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Linzi, let us find for you as well for our mission.  Perhaps not all is lost, let us search the home and wreckage for clues,"* Vivino suggests.

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi wipes her eyes, but still saddened.

Tesh says, his voice overdriven by tension and anger, *"Hey, 'member I told you about the Emperor? There's one'a' Pilts' Mobs now."*

A group of four ruffians is some distance away, but still see the (majority of) the group. Lewd comments are hurled, racial epithets howled, and all manner of insults are lobbed from the group to the mix of "heroes." While their attitude seems to be one of haughtiness and disdain, they have shields readied, but don't have any weapons drawn.

How do you wish to proceed?

----------


## Rithryn

Dane shouts loudly to the mob as he steps forward smacking his chest loudly with his plated gauntlet.
*"We do not seek a fight with you, but this is put of kindness from us not weakness. Be smart and continue on your way!"*

----------


## lostsole31

Dane's call is met with laughter and scorn. *"Hand over your weapons!"*

----------


## Moriar

"*It seems diplomacy may not be what these fellows are interested in,"* Vivino whispers. "*I'll head up onto the buildings to surprise them from behind if combat does ensue.  I will wait for a signal from one of you if combat seems inevitable. "*

At that, Vivino drinks a vial and begins to quietly scale the building to the east.

*Spoiler: Sneaky*
Show



Drinks monkeyfish extract and then begin climbing the building to the east. Trying to be stealthy and unseen.

If there is time, will get to the roof and go roof to roof to try and get behind them from the roof if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

Vivino drinks the extract .... _sets his scythe down as he needs two hands to climb_ ... and then begin to scale the building to the east.

The thugs talk amongst themselves, as something seems to be riling them up.*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

You  aren't sure if this is going to remain tense standoff or conflict, but  we will enter initiative now to define timing of actions and attempted  talk.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T28:* Jacintha,  combat has not yet opened, but things are tense. The thugs do not have  any weapons drawn (though they've been walking around with shield  readied). What do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* Jacintha delays to see how things unfold.

*R1T22:* Dane, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Dane moves up in front of his companions, his earth breaker the drinking companion in hand the head resting on his shoulder. He speaks in a firm tone to his allies.
*"Stay behind me, they won't get past."*
Positioning himself between the two parties he looks upon the rabble.
*"If you wish to go unharmed than you will keep your distance, as a man of faith it is my duty to make sure you have the choice to avoid harm."*
Dane holds his hammer with both hands glaring at the rabble.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Dane moves up in front of his companions, his earth breaker the drinking  companion in hand the head resting on his shoulder. He speaks in a firm  tone to his allies. *"Stay behind me, they won't get past."*

Positioning himself between the two parties he looks upon the rabble. *"If you wish to go unharmed than you will keep  your distance, as a man of faith it is my duty to make sure you have the  choice to avoid harm."*Dane holds his hammer with both hands glaring at the rabble. 

*R1T19:* Red moves up, but keeps 10' away from Dane. He shouts loud enough for the PCs in the cheap seats to be heard, not just Dane. *"Big  words for a big dwarf with a big hammer. But we hain't drawn weapons on  you! We woulda' given' ya' a few knocks about the head if you don' come  with us to see the Emperor. But this is our turf, and if you come at us  with hammers and swords, we drawin' our axes."*

*R1T17:* Runa, you were not riding Diva, having gotten off once at the devastated riding school, but Diva is right by you. What do you do?

Jacintha delaying ...

----------


## Sienna

Runa sighs, patting Diva to try to calm him down, just in case. 
*"...Look, is all this posturing back an' forth really necessary? Let's all just keep our cool for a bit. What's your issue with us, exactly?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Runa sighs, patting Diva to try to calm him down, just in case (the latter of which delays).  *"...Look, is all this posturing back an' forth  really necessary? Let's all just keep our cool for a bit. What's your  issue with us, exactly?"* 

*R1T11:*  Brown steps up next to Red. *"Listen, you hand over your weapons, and we'll take you to the Emperor. Otherwise, it gets painful."*

*R1T10:* Linzi moves up behind Dane.

*R1T9:* Blue moves up, this time right up to Dane. *"So, what's it gonna be?"*

*R1T8:* Meanwhile, Vivino continues to move among rooftops ...

*R1T7:* Green moves up next to Blue, but waits for an answer.

*R1T4:* *"Your Emperor and his thugs killed my family!"* Tesh screams, enraged. *"We're gonna gut every one-a' you!"*

He moves past Linzi and Dane, but as he gets to an open spot, Blue launches a rising kick at Tesh's stomach that does *9 NL*, and Green does a snap kick to Tesh's chest that does *5 NL*. Linzi was readied for hostilities to break out, pulling out tiny fruit darts and a feather and enchanting the arcane phrase, *"Gitchy-gitchy-goo!"* Blue  shakes his head, but seems to ignore whatever was supposed to happen.  Finally, Tesh attacks with his longspear at Red, but attacking past a  closer enemy throws off his aim.

The thugs all look very angry, as up until now - and even including the kicks - nobody was actually trying to kill anyone else.

*R1T3:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Red in the hole, Jacintha delaying ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha has at this point had enough, and she moves out from behind the building, and takes up position next to Tesh and Dane, drawing her kukri along the way. Once in position, she draws upon an old standby, a spell she's used in the past when accosted by thugs of Old Korvosa. Her free hand works arcane gestures and she mutters an incantation, while doing her best to avoid any attempts to interrupt her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move Action: Jacintha moves 2 squares down and 4 to the right, winding up to the N of Dane and W of Tesh. She also draws her kukri.

Standard Action: She casts Color Spray, defensively. The origin point is the SE of her square, and it's aimed SE. That _should_ get all four goons without hitting any of her allies.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Jacintha has at this point had enough, and she  moves out from behind the  building, and takes up position next to Tesh and Dane, drawing her  kukri along the way. Once in position, she draws upon an old standby, a  spell she's used in the past when accosted by thugs of Old Korvosa. Her  free hand works arcane gestures and she mutters an incantation, while  doing her best to avoid any attempts to interrupt her. She succeeds, and  throws out a handful of multi-colored sand that twinkle and then erupt  in a riot of color that washes over all four ruffians. The first three  are *stunned*, but the farthest one was helped by the others being in his way and easily scoffs at the magic.

*R1T2:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Red in the hole...

----------


## Ason

Ernak stayed quiet at first, even as the gang hurled insults against his friends and demeaned his Shoanti heritage. But as spells are slung and weapons drawn, the big man stirs into action. Tightening his stance and exuding an aura of confidence, he jogs forward while drawing his earthbreaker, circling around the gang from the south side.

Commenting on the gang's status, Ernak calls out with a wry smile, *"You're mostly stunned into submission already. Why don't you surrender peacefully, and then we will decide whether we're visiting your emperor."* With an emphasis toward both Tesh and the ruffians, he adds sternly, *"This doesn't need to escalate."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Free:* Activate Rallying Presence, granting +5 morale bonus to Will saves vs fear/death/compulsion effects to all allies w/in 30 ft of his position (_ceases if Ernak falls to any such effect_)
*Swift:* Adopt Running Hunter's Stance, granting Ernak +10 to land move speed and scent special ability
*Move:* Move 40 ft. to the square just south of the green dot ruffian
*Standard:* Ready action to use Disparity Blow strike with Risky Strike against the first adjacent gang member who either tries to attack a party member or attempts to flee. If the former, Ernak does lethal damage; if the latter, Ernak does nonlethal damage. If he must pick which kind of damage to do in advance as part of readying this action, Ernak defaults to nonlethal damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T2:* Ernak stayed quiet at first, even as the gang  hurled insults against his  friends and demeaned his Shoanti heritage. But as spells are slung and  weapons drawn, the big man stirs into action. Tightening his stance and  exuding an aura of confidence, he jogs forward while drawing his  earthbreaker, circling around the gang from the south side. The clutter  in the street, with what he is doing already, means he has to "hop up"  onto some barrels (and loses a chance for readied action).

Commenting on the gang's status, Ernak calls out with a wry smile, *"You're mostly stunned into submission already. Why don't you surrender peacefully, and then we will decide whether we're visiting your emperor."* With an emphasis toward both Tesh and the ruffians, he adds sternly, *"This doesn't need to escalate."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Dane, what do you do?

Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Dane will delay having spoken his peace, hammer still firmly in hand blocking their way.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Dane delays, having spoken his peace, hammer still firmly in hand blocking their way. 

*R2T19:* *"Snap outta' it, boyz! We gots a brawl!"*  Red shouts excitedly. With a surprising amount of agility, he hops up  onto the crates to the side of him, and balances on the detritus to get  over to Ernak. And with a great heaving push with his shield, he knocks  Ernak off the crates. Ernak lands on his feet okay, but is no longer  enjoying high-ground advantage. *"Look, gents! I'm king-a-da'-mountain!"*

*R2T17:* Runa, what do you do?

Thugs on deck and in the hole, Dane delaying ...

----------


## Sienna

Runa gives a shrug. They've had ample opportunity to avoid this, so... *"Well, if that's how you want it,"* she says, motioning for Diva to follow her as she steps forward and casts a spell that washes over the rather congested alleyway.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move, Standard: Runa will move two squares to the lower-right before casting Prayer to catch as many of the combatants as she can.
Swift: Enter Snake Style, unarmed for the time being.
Free: Handle Animal to have Diva Defend her.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Runa gives a shrug. They've had ample opportunity to avoid this, so... *"Well, if that's how you want it,"*   she says, motioning for Diva to follow her as she steps forward and   casts a spell that washes over the rather congested alleyway, her  prayers to Gozreh in this scuffle heard clearly in the night. 

*R2T16.9:* Diva follows and takes to the air above to be able to defend Runa.

*R2T11-9:* Brown and Blue are stunned.

*R2T8:* Vivino, you are currently 15' off the ground. The nascent battle has not yet become a lethal one. What do you do?

Green on deck, Linzi in the hole, Dane delaying ...

----------


## Moriar

Vivino moves over the edge of the roof and tumbles down onto the ground, unlimbering his mace as he falls.  

As he lands, his mace comes down with both hands onto the poor fellow with the aim of knocking him out cold.  *"Perhaps we can squeeze out some information from them later...."*  Vivino says as he gives an evil looking grin at the ruffians.

*Spoiler: Suprise!*
Show



Climbs down off the roof, moving 10 feet down and then dropping the last 5' to the ground.  On the map it looks like there is an open spot just north of orange.

Acrobatics roll if needed: (1d20+12)[*13*]

Then makes a single nonlethal attack against blue to flank.  Hopefully higher ground, surprise, flank, stunned, and prayer will help.

Nonlethal (already including the -4 to deal nonlethal) to hit with mace (1d20+8)[*13*] and damage (1d8+7)[*14*] and sneak attack (4d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Vivino moves over the edge of the roof and  tumbles down onto the ground, unlimbering his mace as he falls.  But the  fall was a bit more effort than he expected. As he lands, he gives an  evil grin to the ruffians,  *"Perhaps we can squeeze out some information from them later."* 

That's  when he realizes that all of the ruffians around him are temporarily  insensate, so the evil grin is probably lost on them.

*R2T7:* Green is stunned ....

*R2T5:*  Linzi unties and puts this enormous helm on her head - one that was  sized for a medium creature, but it resizes to her. It has an impressive  rack of stag's antlers on it. While the helm by itself could look  terrifying, on her it looks silly. Which might be what she was going  for, as she begins telling some pretty ... um, "*blue*"  jokes at the expensive of the thugs. She is flipping hilarious, with  many of the party - if not laughing uproariously themselves, likely with  a smile on their face as her insults seem to make the threat of the  ruffians something easily discarded.

*R2T4:* Tesh  is one of those laughing. Unfortunately, Tesh's laughter is not the  infectious kind, but more of an insane man's. Being the unstable link in  the sanity chain, he drops his longspear, takes out his greatsword, and  hacks at a stunned Blue with his greatsword for *19*.

That  sudden shift in the stakes of the battle is felt by everyone, perhaps  being what snaps the stunned thugs back into full awareness again.

*R2T3:* Jacintha, Tesh might just have forced this encounter up a notch. What do you do?

Ernak on deck, Red in the hole, Dane delaying ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha glances at Tesh, wondering whether to similarly escalate or fight as her other allies are - nonlethally. She makes her decision, flipping her kukri around to attack with the blunt end.

A shame about Tesh. Things were actually looking slightly comical before he had to go for the kill.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard Action: Attack Blue, going for non-lethal damage.
Attack Roll: (1d20+9)[*22*]
Damage: (1d4+7)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Jacintha glances at Tesh, wondering whether to similarly escalate or  fight as her other allies are - nonlethally. She makes her decision,  flipping her kukri around to attack with the blunt end, whacking the man in the head for *12 NL*.

A shame about Tesh. Things were actually looking slightly comical before he had to go for the kill. 

*R2T2:* Ernak,  what do you do? You are on the ground again, but at least you're on  your feet. Linzi's comedy and Runa's prayer are making you feel good.

Red on deck, Runa in the hole, Dane delaying ...

----------


## Ason

Responding to that embarrassing knock-down and taunt, Ernak puffs up his  chest with wounded pride. He then calls out some tactical wisdom  to the party, *"They're crooks, not zealots: their hearts won't be in this fight."*

To  emphasize his point, Ernak thrusts up with the head of his hammer at  the talkative ruffian who knocked him down, trying to knock him over in  turn with a hefty uppercut.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Start of Turn Trigger:* Tactical Flanker, picking square immediately south of Ernak
*Swift:* activate Primal Warrior's Stance, granting an annoying amount of size bonuses (_+2 sizes for weapon damage, +1 size for CMB/CMD, +1 size vs special attacks, can charge through difficult terrain_)
*Move:* Inspire Courage +2 via Perform Oratory
*Standard:* Disparity Blow (_nonlethal, no risky strike_) at Red Ruffian
Attack Roll: (1d20+15)[*21*] (_doesn't  include inspire courage +2, Prayer bonus, or penalty for nonlethal attack with lethal  weapon; battle prowess irrelevant b/c doesn't stack with inspire courage_)Damage Rolls: (4d6+10)[*20*] (_weapon dice adjusted for weapon size +2; doesn't include inspire courage +2 or Prayer bonus_) + (2d6)[*7*]Immediate Trip Attempt: (1d20+14)[*32*] (_doesn't include +4 from disparity blow, +2 from deft maneuvers, Prayer bonus, or CMB size bonus from stance_)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T2:* Responding to that embarrassing knock-down and taunt, Ernak puffs up his   chest with wounded pride. He then calls out some tactical wisdom  to  the party, *"They're crooks, not zealots: their hearts won't be in this fight."*

To  emphasize his point, Ernak thrusts up with the head of his hammer at   the talkative ruffian who knocked him down, trying to knock him over  in  turn with a hefty uppercut. The man tries to block and Ernak still catches him in his right tricep for *27 NL*.  Ernak continues to push the haft of his earthbreaker up through his  grip like a billiard stick, making the man overextend and fall on top of  the detritus (but not off).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T19:*  The one thing about Red's position on the top of the detritus is that  he actually has some measure of cover from Ernak, allowing him to  standard unhindered. He weakly returns the favor by kicking Ernak in his  upper right arm for *5 NL*.

*R3T17:* Runa, you are in snake style. What do you do?

Diva on deck, Brown in the hole, Dane delaying ...

----------


## Sienna

Well, seeing as how red has made himself an easier target by getting some high ground... Runa claps her hands together, calling forth a small storm on top of him!

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard: Storm Burst on red; she'll step over to the East one square if needed for a clearer shot.
(1d20+10)[*25*] to hit Touch for (1d6+3)[*7*] NL Bludgeoning damage!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Well, seeing as how Red has made himself an  easier target by getting  some high ground... Runa claps her hands together, calling forth a small  storm on top of him! A super-miniaturized stormcloud appears briefly in  Red's space, pelting him with all manner of inclement weather for *9 NL*, before the thunderhead disappears.

*R3T16.9:*  Diva hovers directly overhead, kicking up lots of loose materials and  debris and knocking it all around. Clear vision is now limited to 10',  concealment at 15-20', and you can't see past that. 

*R3T11-9:*  Red wasn't paying attention to Tesh, but the other thugs near him -  especially the one attacked by a greatsword - were definitely paying  attention. Brown takes out a finely crafted battleaxe, widens his  stance, and crosses axe-to-sword with the survivor. Blue does the same  and catches Tesh along the neck for *16*, dropping him; his axe continues at Vivino, but is deflected.

*R3T8:* Vivino, you just got attacked by a battleaxe. Now it's a party. What do you do?

Green on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Heal this man*," Vivino calls out while gesturing towards Vesh on the ground. *"I will provide cover."*

Vivino then swings twice with his mace savagely at blue.

*Spoiler: batter up*
Show



Using flank plus other bonuses, swings his mace two handed, risky strike at blue.

First swing: (1d20+10)[*17*] to hit, (1d8+13)[*19*] damage, and sneak damage of (4d6)[*7*]

Second swing: (1d20+5)[*10*] to hit, (1d8+13)[*18*] damage, and sneak damage of (4d6)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* *"Heal this man*," Vivino calls out while gesturing towards Vesh on the ground. *"I will provide cover."*

Vivino then swings twice with his mace savagely at Blue, hitting him in the left upper arm for *29*, but the second strike is blocked by the man's shield.

*R3T7:*  Green does as the others, getting into a wide-set stance before  power-swinging his axe at Ernak. It's a dirty low shot that skips off of  Ernak's left foot for *11* and then upwards into the side of Dane's belly for *16*.

*R3T5:*  Though Jacintha's prayer is slowing the enemy strikes down, it isn't  quite enough. Still Ernak more than makes up for that. Linzi stops her  jokes whose efforts are worth double her own and says, *"Wow. Teach me?"*

But  she is only hero-worshiping for a brief second before it is business  for her. She casts the same spell as she had attempted before at the one  that just hit her boss. The strange dichotomy of being hit with a tiny  fruit tart in the midst of mortal combat must have broken something,  however, as Green stops attacking, starts giggling, and finally breaks  down into howling gales of laughter, falling prone and pounding on the  street in strange mirth. Linzi smiles at her spell working on the dolt,  and takes out her light crossbow though does say with some concern to  Dane, who has stood and done nothing, *"Boss? You okay?"*

*R3T3:* Jacintha, mithral kukri in hand. What do you do? Note that anything outside of 10' is harder to see.

Ernak on deck, Dane delaying, Red in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Time to get serious. Jacintha flips her kukri back around to its proper position, then summons psychic energy to form a blade in her other hand. It's beginning to look like this could be a long fight, and if that's the case, Jacintha wants to be at her full strength. Then, she shifts position, moving over Tesh's unconscious (hopefully) form.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard Action: Spending 1 psychic point to manifest a psychic kukri in Jacintha's off hand.
Free action: Five-foot step one square east.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T3:* Time to get serious. Jacintha flips her kukri  back around to its proper  position, then summons psychic energy to form a blade in her other hand.  It's beginning to look like this could be a long fight, and if that's  the case, Jacintha wants to be at her full strength. Then, she shifts  position, moving over Tesh's unconscious (hopefully) form. She finds out  that stepping over a fallen body is much tougher than stepping into an  empty space, however, as Blue attacks her and she just manages to  deflect with her mithral kukri.*Spoiler: Jacintha*
Show

Bodies are difficult  terrain, so it was a MA cost 10' of movement, and triggered an  AOO.

*R3T2:* Ernak, you are currently  inspiring your friends while in primal warrior stance, granting a  rallying presence, and with tactical flanker south of you. What do you  do?

Dane delaying, Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Having wavered at the idea of fighting back Dane raises his great hammer and delivers a mighty blow.
*"I warned you, so you'll feel the full weight of a dwarfs hammer."*
*Spoiler*
Show

Using Vital strike (roll)1d20+15(/roll)  (roll)4d6+11(/roll) 
Attacking blue Dane will move up into his square if he falls.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T2.5:* Having wavered at the idea of fighting back Dane raises his great hammer and delivers a mighty blow as he says, *"I warned you, so you'll feel the full weight of a dwarfs hammer."*

He swings his hammer with measured force, though great, connecting with his foe's chest for *29*, the sound reverberating throughout the alley.

*R3T2:* Ernak, you are currently inspiring your  friends while in primal warrior stance, granting a rallying presence,  and with tactical flanker south of you. What do you do?

Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Seeing the fight turning lethal as Tesh falls, Ernak unleashes a proper battle cry, *"For Korvosaaaa!"*

With the two southernmost ruffians temporarily indisposed, the Shoanti warrior joins his allies in buffeting the one caught in the middle, but he still pulls his punches for now. Ernak fakes a giant swipe at the man's head before pivoting the hammer to thrust its head at his gut.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Start of Turn Trigger:* Tactical Flanker, picking square immediately south of Ernak again
*Free Action:* maintain inspire courage, granting allies w/in 30 ft +2 competence to attacks/damage and +2 morale saves vs charm/fear
*Swift:* Defending the Pride boost, grants +4 morale to AC to all allies w/in 60 ft for 1 round
*Move:* feint at Blue, Bluff check via versatile performance (1d20+17)[*20*]
*Standard:*  nonlethal furious focus risky strike attack at Blue (1d20+15)[*26*] (_plus -4 for nonlethal; plus any bonuses from  inspire courage +2, prayer, etc_), weapon damage with size increases (4d6+16)[*35*] (_plus any bonuses from  inspire courage +2, prayer, etc_)

Ernak will take an attack of opportunity at Red if he stands up, if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T2:* Seeing the fight turning lethal as Tesh falls, Ernak unleashes a proper battle cry, *"For Korvosaaaa!"*

With the two southernmost ruffians temporarily indisposed, the Shoanti  warrior joins his allies in buffeting the one caught in the middle, but  he still pulls his punches for now. Ernak fakes a giant swipe at the  man's head before pivoting the hammer to thrust its head at his gut for *36 NL*, dropping him.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T19:*  Red is already on his feet, so Ernak was a little muddled on what to  expect from him. He then does to Ernak what Ernak did to Blue, perfectly  faking out the big man with a low swing that strikes Ernak in the knee  for *22 + disoriented*.

*R4T17:* Runa, what do you do? You are currently in Snake Style, and Diva is above you, guarding you (and kicking up a dust cloud).

Diva on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

*"All in, huh? Sure. Have at 'em, Diva,"* Runa says, moving into the fray to provide Tesh with some much needed healing.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free: Runa will attempt to have Diva flank Green.
Standard + Move: Runa will cast Cure Moderate wounds, then move two spaces east to deliver it to Tesh for (2d8+7)[*18*]
Immediate: If one of the ruffians has a go at her, she'll attempt to avoid the attack with Snake Style.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* *"All in, huh? Sure. Have at 'em, Diva,"*  Runa says, moving into the fray to provide Tesh with some much needed  healing. She casts a spell to Gozreh to balance the man's waters, fully  healing him of all injury and pain and bringing him back to  consciousness. The downside is that Jacintha and Tesh are now both  "squeezing" in the same spot.

*R4T16.9:* Without  having pointed to a specific enemy, Diva is confused on who to attack,  and continues to hover in the air, kicking up dust.

*R4T11:*  Seeing both an enemy combatant brought back in AND a new vulnerability  for the same and the one standing over him, Brown maintains the same  wide-set stance. He does a low-to-upwards cut, slashing Tesh in the  upper left arm for *17*, and lands a soft crit in Jacintha's chest for *18*. He then steps away from the press of enemies.

The bad news is that Tesh is back under again. The good news is that Jacintha is no longer "squeezing" and vulnerable.

*R4T8:* Vivino, what do you do?

Green on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

Vivino moves into position to flank green and swings the mace two handed onto green.

*"Heal him again if you can.   These brigands must pay."*

*Spoiler: Swing batter*
Show




Moves 2 squares south to flank green. Trusting uncanny dodge for not being flanked himself.

With flank and other bonuses, 2 handed swing at green twice.

Swing 1: (1d20+12)[*30*] to hit, (1d8+7)[*15*] damage, and (4d6)[*20*] sneak attack


Swing 2: (1d20+7)[*20*] to hit, (1d8+7)[*9*] damage, and (4d6)[*13*] sneak attack

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Vivino moves into position to try to flank Green,  but he didn't protect himself on the second half of his movement and  Brown clips him in the head with his battleaxe for *13 mod*. Vivino makes a single swing at Green, hitting him in the man's lower back for *38*. 

Vivino says to his allies, *"Heal him again if you can.   These brigands must pay."* 
*Spoiler: Moriar*
Show

You  had cover the first square you moved out of, but not the second. Then,  because you used a MA to move, you only had a SA to attack ... so only  one attack.


*R4T7:* Green manages to  pull himself together and stop laughing. Seeing what a terrible position  he's in, he focuses on defense and then tries to stand. Vivino hits him  in the upper right arm for *25*. Despite his disorientation, Ernak hits the man in the right lower arm for *36*, dropping him. Dane had already begun to attack simultaneously, and caves in the man's head with _Drinking Companion_.

*R4T5:* Linzi casts a spell downfield, shouting, *"Not so fast!"*

A cloud of golden dust puffs out from behind Brown and enveloping him.

*R4T3:* Jacintha, Tesh is unconscious beneath you again, so you aren't as vulnerable as you were for a few seconds. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Ernak in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha resists the urge to shake her head at Tesh collapsing again. Instead, she pursues brown, shifting away from Tesh and towards her foe. This time she swings with both kukris, aiming to bring the goon down as hard and fast as possible.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free: Five-foot step SE.
Full action: Full attack. Using Risky Strike.
Attack 1 (Mithral Kukri): (1d20+13)[*18*]
Damage: (1d4+7)[*11*]
Attack 2 (Psychic Kukri): (1d20+15)[*31*]
Damage: (1d4+9)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T3:* Jacintha resists the urge to shake her head at  Tesh collapsing again.  Instead, she pursues brown, shifting away from Tesh and towards her foe.  This time she swings with both kukris, aiming to bring the goon down as  hard and fast as possible. But though the man appears blinded, he seems  to have an uncanny knack for protecting himself from unseen dangers.

*R4T2.5:* Dane, what do you do?

Ernak on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Dane will step forward to block anymore incoming attacks on tesh before leaning down and placing a hand on him.
*"Refill his mug so he can fight again!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

casting cure moderate wounds (/roll)1
2d8+7(roll)

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T2.5:* Dane will step forward to block anymore  incoming attacks on tesh before leaning down and placing a hand on him  after casting a spell and then calling out (while *healing 14*), *"Refill his mug so he can fight again!"* 

The majority of the man's wounds disappear as once again he is brought to consciousness.

*R4T2:* Ernak, you are disoriented from Red's last attack against you. What do you do?

Red on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak grunts at Red's strike on his knee, hoping the injury would not  force him out of adventuring and back into guard duty. Too distracted by  the pain to pull his punches properly, Ernak strikes back at his  attacker with full force this time, throwing a haymaker strike with his earthbreaker.

Ernak then shifts northward slightly in order to encourage Runa with a hearty, *"Don't let that fellow get away!"*
 Hide 
 *Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Start of Turn Trigger:* Tactical Flanker, picking square immediately south of Ernak again
*Free Action:* stop performing for inspire courage;  lingering performance feat means bonuses will last for 2 more rounds
*Standard:* furious focus risky strike attack at Red (1d20+15)[*31*] (_plus penalties for disoriented; plus any bonuses from  inspire courage +2, prayer, etc_); weapon damage with size increases (4d6+16)[*33*] (_plus any bonuses from  inspire courage +2, prayer, etc_), doing lethal damage this time around *Move:* 5-foot step north
*Swift:* Pride Movement boost targeting Runa

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T2:* Ernak grunts at Red's strike on his knee, hoping  the injury would not   force him out of adventuring and back into guard  duty. Too distracted by   the pain to pull his punches properly, Ernak  strikes back at his   attacker with full force this time, throwing a  haymaker strike with his  earthbreaker that strikes the man in the chest  full force for *36*, and yet not dropping him.

Ernak then shifts northward slightly in order to encourage Runa with a hearty, *"Don't let that fellow get away!"* 

Runa, you may take a MA to move (only) up to your base speed. What do you do?

----------


## Sienna

Runa nods to Ernak, ducking and weaving through the crowd as she moves to cut off the remaining thug's escape.

*Spoiler*
Show

Runa will move three squares to the SE, which I believe she has just enough movement for - if I'm wrong on that, then she'll move 1 square SE then two squares E instead.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T2 (Cont'd):* Runa nods to Ernak, ducking and weaving  through the crowd as she moves to cut off the remaining thug's escape.  Since she'd have to hop around on boxes she comes to the north of the  thug.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T19:* Red withdraws acrobatically, moving south and then west around the corner (off map).

*R5T17:* Runa, what do you do?

Diva on deck, Brown in the hole ....

----------


## Sienna

Runa was asked to not let that fellow get away, and since she hasn't -quite- done that yet, she attempts to pull him into a hold before he can scoot.

*Spoiler*
Show

Runa attempts to grapple Brown. (1d20+15)[*28*] vs CMD

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Runa was asked to not let that fellow get away, and since she hasn't  -quite- done that yet, she successfully pulls him into a hold before he can scoot.

*R5T16.9:* Diva stops hovering and flies forward and gets a soft crit on Brown for *15* before flying past and landing, partly in the golden cloud. At least there is no more dust being kicked up from Diva hovering.

*R5T11:*  The man recovers from his wide-legged stance from before, but is still  blinded. He wrestles his way out of Runa's hold, but as he is still  blinded he doesn't go anywhere.

*R5T8:* Vivino, what do you do?

Linzi on deck, Tesh in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Let's finish this,"* Vivino says.

He moves to flank orange and then swings his mace with both hands viciously. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Moves SE one square. Then full attacks.  If it takes more than a 5 foot step to flank then swings once.


With flank and other bonuses, 2 handed swing at orange twice.

Swing 1: (1d20+12)[*23*] to hit, (1d8+7)[*15*] damage, and (4d6)[*17*] sneak attack


Swing 2:  (1d20+7)[*19*] to hit, (1d8+7)[*15*] damage, and (4d6)[*13*] sneak attack

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* *"Let's finish this,"*  Vivino says as he moves to flank Orange. Detritus in the street keep  him from just stepping to the southeast, so he hops up onto the crates  and then back down again before swinging his mace with both hands  viciously, striking the man in the upper back for *18*. Even blinded, this thug is unbelievably aware of the danger he is in, denying Vivino a solid sneak attack.

*R5T5:* *"I still feel the song in my heart,"* says Linzi, amazed, to Ernak. *"I really need to pick your brain!"*

She  then moves forward, deftly hopping onto some of the boxes and pallets  in the alley and shoots her light crossbow to graze the man's left  obliques for *5*. 

*R5T4:* Tesh stands and grabs his greatsword.

*R5T3:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Ernak in the hole ..

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha, fully committed to ending the fight, swings with both physical and psychic kukri at the last remaining thug.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-round action: full attack on brown.

Psychic Kukri: (1d20+15)[*22*]
Damage: (1d4+9)[*13*]

Physical Kukri: (1d20+13)[*27*]
Damage: (1d4+7)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T3:* Jacintha, fully committed to ending the fight,  swings with both physical and psychic kukri at the last remaining thug.  Psychic energy hits the man in the head for *16* even as real steel cuts into his right arm for *13*.

*R5T2.5:* Dane, what do you do?

Ernak on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T2.5:* Dane leaves the last man to the others, turns around, and casts a spell. He touches Ernak to give the big man *16 healing* (and completely healing his NL). 

*R5T2:* Ernak, what do you do? 

Runa on deck, Diva in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T2:* Ernak's voice becomes a little more steady with  the healing he was given as he continues his tales of Shoanti bravery  and gives a nod of gratitude to Dane. He moves forward to the last thug,  readjusts his tactical flanking, and swings his earthbreaker into the  man's right upper arm for *28*. The arm snaps and the earthbreaker completely crumples in the side of his chest as he falls.

*Combat Ends ...*

Now what?

----------


## Moriar

*"Is everyone ok?"* Vivino asks.  He then begins searching the thugs for clues or for anything of use.

*"Tesh, should we head to somewhere more private and discuss more details about what is going on here and how can we help."*


*Spoiler: searching*
Show



Vivino will search the bodies for anything useful such as weapons, money, or other items/materials

----------


## lostsole31

With no intention of getting the creepy weapon for him, Linzi says, *"Hey, you left your big grain harvester back there, Vivino."*

Of the three downed thugs present, two are dead, and one is merely unconscious (not comatose). They have the following:
Masterwork Battle Axe (3)Throwing Axes (15)Masterwork Studded Leather (3)Masterwork Heavy Wooden Shield (3)Dirty, tattered peasant clothing (3)

Stripping them of armor doesn't really make sense, and honestly, because of the weighty and awkward nature of what they carry, the group isn't likely to try to deal with all of their axes and such. Basically, if you are interested in a weapon, speak up.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha folds her arms. *"Well, if we weren't on the bad side of this 'Emperor' before, we are now. That one that got away will be reporting us soon enough, and then it'll be like being on the run from the law, which from the sounds of it, the Emperor is the law around here."*

----------


## Moriar

Vivino gives a greatful nod to Lizi and will go retrieve his Scthe and upon returning examine the axes.

*"Jacintha is right and we need to do what we can against this emperor quickly."* Vivino agrees.  "*How can we best help Tesh?*"



*Spoiler: Axe?*
Show



If the thugs had a holder for the axes or Vivino cam fashion one so that he can safely carry one on his back or at his waist, then will take one battle axe.  If not then will leave it behind.

----------


## lostsole31

Tesh answers, *"Weren't we leaving the burned school to go to Orsino's home? Doesn't help me, but that's what I thought you were doing."*

----------


## Sienna

*"Thanks for not braining him while I was still holding on,"* Runa says, dusting herself off and petting Diva. *"Surprised he can just go around calling himself the emperor like that. Maybe the queen's well and truly abandoned the place after all. What's his deal, anyways?"*

----------


## Ason

Ernak cleans any stains of combat off himself using prestidigitation, stows his weapon, and offers to magically clean up anyone else who wants it.

*"I don't reckon any of you can track someone over city streets, huh? Or get a quick bird's eye view on the runner? I'd rather we dictate when the emperor learns of us, not that fleeing cutpurse, if there's still a chance we can catch him. But if he's well and truly gone, we might as well continue the original plan. Will you be okay, Tesh? Or do you need to rest up after all that?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Tesh looks to Runa and says, *"The queen abandoned us to our fate. The Emperor is a local warlord in an urban wasteland."*

When asked, Tesh tells Ernak, *"I could use some healing, yes."* (A quick shows it is a light wound.)

----------


## Sienna

*"Well, yes, Diva could, but..."* Runa starts, glancing at Diva as she moves to tend to Tesh with her wand, *"...He ain't exactly subtle. I could try to track him myself if you want, but it feels like running through the streets might just have us bumping into more tough guys looking for a scrap. And chasing someone down and attacking them is generally not a great look to anyone watching, yeah?"*


*Spoiler*
Show

Using a wand of CLW on Tesh for (1d8+1)[*4*] healing. If he's still hurting after that, she'll use it a second time for (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

Meanwhile, a touch of the wand fully heals Tesh.

----------


## Moriar

*"I agree with you Runa*," Vivino agrees.   *"Tesh, if you would guide us to Orsino home?  Thank you."*

----------


## lostsole31

Tesh nods and takes the lead, putting away his greatsword and again taking up his longspear.

Vencarlos home is a humble building just east of his academyor at least, where his academy once stood, for the once-proud structure is no more. It was burned to the ground in a recent fire as you had seen. Yet, Vencarlos home still stands, nestled in the southern section of Fort Korvosa.

What do you do?

----------


## Moriar

"*Let's not waste time,"* Vivino suggests. "*Shall we go say hi?*

Unless others object will go up and knock on the door.

----------


## lostsole31

There is no answer at the door.

----------


## Ason

Ernak glances at any windows on the house--or failing that, any cracks between the door and frame--to see if any light or other signs of life peek out. He calls out tentatively, *"Hullo?"*

----------


## lostsole31

There are windows, and it is unlit inside.

----------


## Moriar

*"Let's try to get inside, might be clues on where he is or he might be hiding inside and doesn't know we are friendly*?" Vivino says.

Then he begins searching around the house for a way to get everyone into the building. 


*Spoiler: open sesame*
Show



Using relevant senses and skills to find and or open a way into the house

----------


## lostsole31

Only because of his strange and alchemical senses is Vivino able to uncover what everyone else already sees .... the front door (no other ingress/egress).

What now?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha strides over to the front door and attempts to open it. If it's locked, she'll attempt to unlock it.

----------


## lostsole31

Jacintha moves up and simply opens up the door to reveal the entrance. Here, an elegant and colorful Vudrani throw rug covers much of the floor of this otherwise empty room.

----------


## Moriar

Vivino will slip just into the room being careful to avoid the rug and make sure that the room and then the next door is safe.

*Spoiler: Checking*
Show



Vivino will step 5' into the room and first search the rug/room for any traps.  If all clear will say, *"Looks clear so far, come on in."*  Then will use senses/skill to make sure next door is safe.  If this is safe as well, will say *"This next door seems clear as well, everyone ready?"*

If either the room or the door is not clear will say, *"Found something dangerous, hold on while I try to disarm it."*  Then will try to disable said trap.

----------


## lostsole31

Vivino checks the room and then calls out, *"Looks clear so far, come on in."*

At the north end, on the western side, there is a hallway heading west. But, there is a door to the north. Vivino checks that door as the others move in and says, *"This next door seems clear as well, everyone ready?"*

Runa, what will you do with Diva? 

Does anyone else do anything?

----------


## Sienna

*"Thinkin' you'll give new meaning to the word housebroken if you try to follow us in, Diva. Stay out here and keep watch, okay? We'll be back soon,"* Runa says, reaching up to pat Diva's head and slip him a treat, *"Weird that it was just unlocked, though, 'specially with things being how they are. Didn't seem like someone forced their way in, did it?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The group senses no sign of forced entry.

Meanwhile ... Dane, Ernak, & Runa .... you all smell something odd, like a scent of smoke in the air, but with a strange tang. You can't ID the smell.

In looking about and for clues, Runa and Dane note that the building hasn't seen much traffic for quite some time (exact time unknown).

----------


## Ason

Ernak looks slightly uneasy as his new friends enter the house further. *"Breaking and entering may not be the best way to make an impression on Vencarlo, if it indeed seems like all is well in his house. But if he's missing..."* Ernak lets his sentence trail off awkwardly with a confused shrug.

As the aroma in the air wafts over Ernak and the others waiting outside, he tentatively sniffs the air again. Having confirmed that something is there, he hunches his shoulders and juts his head forward before taking several deep breaths in through his nose, attempting to suss out what exactly is going on and where.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Ernak adopts the Running Hunter's Stance, granting him +10 move speed, giving him the scent special ability, and making him look like a giant dork now that they're not in the heat of combat. He then attempts to figure out more about this new smoky smell, both its nature and the direction from which it is coming.

----------


## lostsole31

Unfortunately for Ernak, not being a creature with natural olfactory increase means he doesn't have the intuitive "library" of scents such a creature might build up over a lifetime. He cannot identify the smell. There isn't a "trail" but "pools" of scent as this is more of a background scent that has worked its way into the walls, floor, and even furniture.

Now what?

----------


## Ason

Dropping his hunter's stance, Ernak resumes his normal posture, dusting himself off and pulling his head up high once more.

Ernak then steps inside the house, sniffs loudly for dramatic emphasis, makes an exaggeratedly disgusted face, fans away the air in front of his face with similar flair, and asks the rest of the party, *"Do any of you smell that? It's not from outside: just inside here... it smells like a tangy smoke has settled into Vencarlo's home. If our friend doesn't have a smoking habit, perhaps he's been rummaging through the wreckage of his burned-down academy and simply bringing the smells back with him? Maybe... he's at his old school right now?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Vencarlo, are you home?  We came here to talk and hopefully help."* Vivino calls out.

*Spoiler: response*
Show



If there is no response, then will say to the party: "*Should we keep searching here or go back to the burnt school?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Hearing no response, Vivino says, "*Should we keep searching here or go back to the burnt school?"*

Linzi looks at Dane with pleading eyes, *"Days since signs of passing? Strange smells? Burnt-down school? I can't bear looking at that charred wreck. Can we please look around and see if Vencarlo just didn't die in his sleep or something?"*

----------


## Sienna

*"If he did, it'd probably smell a lot worse in here,"* Runa says, *"Let's start checking rooms, I guess. Don't suppose your nose is pointing you to one in particular?"*

----------


## Dusk Raven

After giving the street one last look-over, Jacintha abandons her vigil outside in order to step inside the house. Speaking up, she says, *"I doubt we'll find anything more at the remains of the school. At least this place is still standing, and we might yet find something here."* Suiting action to words, she moves to open the first door she finds on her right, eyes peeled for traps or other dangers.

----------


## lostsole31

Visto stands in front of the door that Jacintha checks and opens - for Visto had already checked it clear before discussion began about smells and signs of passage. The room to the north is a well-stocked workshop for decorating and repairing bladed weapons. Several partially repaired daggers and rapiers lie on the table. None are particularly valuable.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane will start checking around the walls and floors knocking on them to see if there is a hollowness to them, checking if there are any cracks at the base of a wall.
*"Perhaps there is a hidden room we are not seeing?"*

----------


## Moriar

"*Good idea Dane, there may be hidden clues along the way. Continue searching as we go,*" Vivino agrees.

*"Let's see what we have here.*" Moving into the room begins looking around. 

*Spoiler: Look*
Show



Moves into the room to the north and begins looking around.  If room is clear will check connecting doors.

If all clear, will say "*This room and the doors are clear as well."*

----------


## lostsole31

The group does a basic search of the workroom, and doesn't find anything of interest, nor any other points of ingress/ egress besides the two windows. Tesh stands watch.

This room has been checked. Now what?

----------


## Moriar

*"Dane, did you want to check for secrets here as we check the next door?"* Vivino asks. 

Vivino will move to the hallway and check the first door.

*Spoiler: first door*
Show



Will move 5' south and 20' west. Then checking the door to the north.

If clear, will say "*This door to the north is clear, shall head this way?"
*

----------


## lostsole31

Vivino senses no danger at that door and calls out, "*This door to the north is clear, shall head this way?"*

----------


## Ason

Not wanting to wait outside alone, Ernak reluctantly trails at the back of the party with an uncomfortable expression on his face. He leaves the inspecting of rooms to the others and instead joins Tesh in keeping a lookout.

----------


## Sienna

*"No signs of anyone, huh? Does it look like he left in a hurry?"* Runa says, walking through the hall and taking note of the rooms, *"A secret room...? Is that common? Maybe he's got a cellar or something hidden under a rug. I don't know. I ain't really the homeowner type, but I saw that in a book I read once."*

----------


## lostsole31

Runa gets to the end of the hallway where to the west it opens up into a large sitting room and there are stairs heading upwards.

----------


## Moriar

*"Very well could be hidden basements etc.  I'm not normally allowed in most homes."* Vivino admits.  "*So far haven't seen much evidence of a mess or fast exit."*

Vivino then knocks on the north door and then opens it if there is no response.

----------


## lostsole31

Vivino opens the door, revealing a freestanding bathtub and a toilet.

What is everyone else doing at this time?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha advances with the group, slipping past Runa and Vivino into the sitting room and taking a look around.

----------


## lostsole31

Jacintha enters what must be the living room. Two large sofas face a brick fireplace. There are warm embers inside the hearth, despite the fact that the building seems to be abandoned.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha frowns. _"Someone's_* been here recently."* She points to the embers in the fireplace. Since there aren't any doorways in this room, however, she goes back towards the others, stopping at the nearest door to the south and opening it carefully.

----------


## lostsole31

Jacintha is assaulted by bad smells as she opens up the door. This is the pantry, and it smells like the perishable food has gone bad.

Dane, what do you (and Linzi) do?

----------


## Rithryn

Dane will follow along and search the room.
*"Sorry, theses short legs have a hard time keeping up."*

----------


## lostsole31

Of course, Dane doesn't check just any room, but strolls up behind Vivino, opens the southern door, and just walks in to what appears to be Vencarlo's study. A single leather chair sits at a desk, while two tall cabinets filled with stand to the east. Linzi follows him in, and they begin a search.

As they go, they find that the two tall cabinets are filled with books about sword fighting and philosophy.

The papers on the desk are mostly accounting documents and ledgers for Vencarlos academy. It appears that up until the death of King Eodred II, Vencarlos academy was doing rather well, but then business turned bad as students failed to show and Vencarlo took an increasing number of breaks from teaching.

Linzi is sure to share what she and Dane learned with the others.

Now what?

----------


## Moriar

*"Looks like one more door on this floor,"* Vivino says. *"The embers in the fireplace indicate recent use but other areas so far indicate a time since it has been touched."*

Vivino moves over and examines the door before opening it.

*Spoiler: Last door*
Show



Moves west 2 squares and then examines the door to the south.  If safe, will open the door and if there are no are no enemies will examine the room.  Will tell the others of anything he finds.

----------


## lostsole31

..... but realizes that is the pantry that Jacintha had opened up already.

----------


## Moriar

*"Anyone want to check this floor further before checking these stairs?"* Vivino asks.

*Spoiler: stairs*
Show



If people want to check further, vivino will help search. 

If no one suggests to check this floor further, then will say *"Let's try to stay close as we move to another floor."* Vivino will check for traps on the stairs as they climb (hard to tell but think they are going up?)

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha closes the door to the pantry (after making sure Vivino is out of the room, of course!). *"I think we've searched all we can on this floor."*

----------


## Sienna

*"I'll head upstairs, then,"* Runa says, making her way over to the stairs, *"Real weird that the fire was still warm, though. Maybe he was burning something he didn't want anyone to see... or maybe I've just read too many stories, ha."*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane follows closely by Runa looking for traps along the stairs.
*"Careful las, were not sure what we will find here."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak continues to bring up the rear, keeping eyes and ears out for signs of someone returning home while the party snoops through the house.

To Runa, he'll remark with a tone of puzzlement, *"Spoiled food but a warm hearth... those don't go together to me. Huh."* Again making an uncomfortable face, Ernak adds with a nod toward the stairs and Dane, *"But let's at least see this business through then, since we're committed already."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party begins to ascend the stairs, and even Tesh gets into formation as otherwise he would be left alone in darkness below.

Runa,  you are at the top of the stairs of the second floor as the party is in a close follow, not quite on the  second floor quite yet. You hear shifting and creaking in the rafters of  the house above. What do you do?

----------


## Sienna

Runa glances up at the ceiling, turning to the rest of the group and bringing a finger to her lips in a _shhh_ gesture before pointing upwards to indicate that something may or may not be up there. She creeps forward as quietly as she can manage, keeping an eye out for any way up as she goes.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S29:* Runa glances up at the ceiling, turning to the rest of the group and bringing a finger to her lips in a _shhh_  gesture before pointing upwards to indicate that something may or may  not be up there. She creeps forward as quietly as she can manage,  keeping an eye out for any way up as she goes, but as she steps up onto  the second floor, she thinks ... she thinks she sees a man hiding up in  the rafters!

*S23:* Downstairs, someone who was hiding under the stairs pops out and beheads Tesh!

*S9:*  The figure that Runa sees charges her by jumping down at her. Runa's  sharp senses saved her from a more harrowing strike, but the strange  blade still rips into her left shoulder for *14*.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* Runa,  what do you do? You are being attacked by a guy in a bug costume, and  since Dane is still significantly down the stairs, you are in dim  lighting.

----------


## Sienna

*"...Is that a guy in a bug cost-"* Runa starts before she's interrupted by said guy in a bug costume stabbing her. Not having any time to really process the absurdity of the situation, she steps out of the way of her party and attempts to defend herself...!

*Spoiler*
Show

Runa will 5-foot step to the south, or to the southwest if that's not possible.
Swift: Assume Snake Style; will use it to attempt a dodge if she's attacked again
FRA: Flurry bug-man, using Spin Kick on the first attack to (hopefully) go for FFAC.
(1d20+14)[*29*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] damage
(1d20+14)[*32*] for (1d6+6)[*12*] damage
(1d20+9)[*24*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* *"...Is that a guy in a bug cost-"* Runa  starts before she's interrupted by said guy in a bug costume stabbing  her. Not having any time to really process the absurdity of the  situation, she steps out of the way of her party and attempts to defend  herself! She makes a skin kick that catches the assailant in the jaw for *11*. The man defensively goes into a low crouch, but run throws a knee into his right shoulder for *12*, and finally a left kick to his torso for *11*.

*R1T23:*  Downstairs, the bug-man takes out something and throws it at the embers  in the fireplace. The entire area around the fireplace downstairs  lights up and is now on fire!

*R1T20:* Linzi, right smack in the middle of the stairs, here's something happening. She casts _CLW_ on Dane for *8 healing*. *"Boss, what do you need me to do?"*

*R1T17:* Ernak,  you didn't see the beheading, but you turn around to find Tesh's  headless body on the ground. Because of the stairwell, you have a moderately good look at whomever is down there, but they are one square west  of Tesh's body and have cover. You heard the "FWOOMP!" of an accelerant lighting up,  and now there is a massive orange glow coming from the east as well.  What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Ernak whirls around in surprise at the death of the party's slightly-deranged, newfound friend. The Shoanti warrior sizes up Tesh's murderer before yelping aloud to the party, *"Cayden's codpiece! Red Mantis Assassins! Fight for our lives!"*

He then hefts out his earthbreaker, slips into a flowing defensive posture, and shifts south to engage this new foe.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Start of Turn Free Action:* Tactical Flanker immediately south of Ernak's square where Tesh's corpse is (made irrelevant by move action)
*Standard Action:* bardic Lore Master knowledge check on the bug-themed ambusher who killed Tesh
*Swift Action:* adopt Circular Stance
*Move Action:* five-foot step south into square with Tesh's corpse, draw earthbreaker hammer

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Ernak whirls around in surprise at the death of  the party's  slightly-deranged, newfound friend. The Shoanti warrior  sizes up Tesh's  murderer before yelping aloud to the party, *"Cayden's codpiece! Red Mantis Assassins! Fight for our lives!"*

He then hefts out his earthbreaker, slips into a flowing defensive  posture, and shifts south to engage this new foe. *Spoiler: Ernak*
Show

Perhaps  it was because your Lore Master tapped into something, you aren't sure,  but now that battle is engaged with these strange foes, your mind has  an incredible clarity, something to do somehow with your power card from  the Harrow deck and The Snakebite.

*R1T14:* Dane, what do you do? You can't see the  enemy on the floor above, but you can sense they are 5' back from the  stairs and even briefly saw something drop down from the ceiling. Also,  Linzi is waiting for guidance.

----------


## Rithryn

*"Linzi support us from the rear, im going in."*
Dane moves towards the enemy.
*Spoiler*
Show

Moving to the nearest enemy he can reach and vital striking with risky strike, if unable to reach them he will move as close as he can get. (1d20+13)[*22*] (4d6+17)[*32*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* *"Linzi, support us from the rear; I'm going in,"*  Dane says as moves towards the enemy upstairs and coming face-to-face  with a Red Mantis assassin. His earthbreaker comes in to smash the  assassin in the hip for *32*.

*R1T13:* Jacintha,  you have your mithral kukri in hand. You can look up and see that Dane  is engaging someone one square to the west of the top of the stairs  where Dane is, though you don't know anything else about the layout of  upstairs. And then there's a ruckus below, but a lot more bodies. What  do you do?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Knowing that danger is at hand, Jacintha calls upon her psionic powers to produce another kukri, switching the material kukri to her off-hand. Then, she heads further upstairs, doing her best to make her way past allies and towards the enemy.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard action to conjure a psionic kukri.

Move action to head upstairs as best I can, to try and see what's there, then move into position next to a hostile enemy, if possible. A reminder that I have 60 feet of Darkvision thanks to the Dimdweller alternate racial trait.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Knowing that danger is at hand, Jacintha calls  upon her psionic powers  to produce another kukri, switching the material kukri to her off-hand.  Then, she heads further upstairs, doing her best to make her way past  allies and towards the enemy. The farthest she manages to get is on the  last bit of stairs right behind Dane, but she sees the enemy now. 

*R1T11:* Vivino, what do you do?

Blue RMA (Red Mantis Assassin) on deck, Runa in the hole ....

----------


## Moriar

Vivino shifts the down the stairs and swings around the corner at red twice with his mace with one hand.


*Spoiler: die bugs*
Show



Moves 5' south.  Then while keeping hold of his scythe in one hand, swings the mace twice in the other hand.

To hit 1: (1d20+12)[*25*] and damage (1d8+5)[*11*]

To hit 2: (1d20+7)[*25*] and damage [/roll]1d8+5[/roll]

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: 2nd damage roll*
Show



Messed up the typing for damage on 2nd roll. Do if it matters here is is

(1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Vivino shifts the down the stairs, takes out his  mace and sings it over the banister at the assassin, with his mace  being deflected by the rounded bug-shaped form of the costume/ outfit/  armor.

*R1T9:* Blue reaches for something on his  belt. Dane swings Drinking Companion, the earthbreaker clipping off of a  gauntlet as Runa kicks the man in the left forearm for *11*.  The man takes out a large flask filled with a semi-cloudy liquid and  lifts his arm as if to throw it with his right hand. Dane tries to make  him drop it by hitting the man in the right elbow for *20*,  though Rune fails to hurt him with a foot stomp. He continues his  action and throws the flask, he was going to throw it into the fire, but  Dane's hit to his arm knocks his aim off course and it hits the rug in  front of the fire instead. Even with that, though, what turns out to be  alchemist fire lights way too readily and quickly in Dane's experience.

*End of Round:* The fires on both floors begin to spread ... which includes spreading too quickly and readily into Runa's space. She takes *4 fire + catches fire*!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Runa, you have caught fire and are burning AND are standing in the middle of fire! What do you do?

Red on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

*"So do all y'all dress like bugs or is this just a you thing,"* Runa asks, shortly before everything goes up in flames around - and including - her. Things... have become rather difficult! She steps back, and starts casting a spell to hopefully douse the flames before things get too out of control.

*Spoiler*
Show

5 foot step south, then she'll cast Create Water to try to snuff the fire before it burns her and the house down.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Runa takes *4 fire* from the burning, and another *6** fire* from standing ... in the burning spot of the rug. *"So do all y'all dress like bugs or is this just a 'you' thing?"*  Runa asks, shortly before everything goes up in flames around - and  including - her. Things... have become rather difficult! She steps back,  and starts casting a spell to hopefully douse the flames before things  get too out of control. She casts _create water_, intoning the spell properly and properly making the gesture, but nothing happens.

*R2T23:*  Red quick draws a mate to the blade they hold in their off-hand. They  cross their swords together and using more finesse than brute strength,  moves their blades around while in contact with Ernak's blocking  earthbreaker to reposition Ernak 5' to the east while following into  that spot themselves, now astride Tesh's body.

*R2T20:*  Linzi moves down the stairs behind Vivino, takes a good look at the bug  silhouette outlined by the first floor fire. She fires, but Vivino 's  bulk throws off her aim so she only glances the armor.

*R2T17:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak calls out to the party, *"They take and receive no quarter, so offer them none!"
*
The  Shoanti man then twirls his giant hammer backwards, continues the  rotation into a brutal forward uppercut, and then tries to slam it down  from above to batter the nimble assassin into the ground with brute  strength alone.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Start of Turn Free Action:* Tactical Flanker immediately south of Ernak
*Move Action:* Inspire Courage +2, granting +2 morale on saves vs charm & fear and +2 competence on attack & weapon damage
*Standard Action:* Disparity Blow vs Red with Furious Focus Risky Strike (rolls do not include inspire courage +2 or other temp/situational buffs)

Attack: (1d20+15)[*29*]Damage: (2d6+16)[*18*] + (2d6)[*8*]Trip Attempt: (1d20+16)[*31*] (does include permanent +2 from Deft Maneuvers feat but nothing else)
*Immediate Action (if triggered):* Sanguine Perseverance on first save Ernak is forced to make or Warning Roar vs first attack on an ally that Ernak can see, whichever trigger condition comes first

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Ernak calls out to the party, *"They take and receive no quarter, so offer them none!"
*
The  Shoanti man then twirls his giant hammer backwards, continues the   rotation into a brutal forward uppercut, and then tries to slam it down   from above to batter the nimble assassin into the ground with brute   strength alone, and hits the man in the lower back for *28*,  knocking the man to the ground. Ernak notes the briefly thought he saw a  shadowy double of the assassin before his weapon struck, but sees it no  longer.

*R2T14:* Dane, you hear what Ernak  said, but the noise of the fire (fire is NOISY!) and the echoes of the  stairwell do not give you the advantage of his bardic performance. What  do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Dane pulls his hammer to the west avoiding is allies and the wall and swings it towards the assassin aimed at his side while shouting.
*"You should have stuck to the shadows!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

 Dane is using vital strike with risky strike. (1d20+13)[*24*] (4d6+17)[*29*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Dane pulls his hammer to the west avoiding is allies and the wall and  swings it towards the assassin aimed at his side while shouting, *"You should have stuck to the shadows!"* 

The earthbreaker slams into the chitin-like cuirass of the assassin for *29*.

*R2T13:* Jacintha, you have psychic and mithral kukri in hands. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Not even needing to take a look at the spreading flames, Jacintha decides discretion is the better part of valor. *"Fighting here is suicide! Let's go!"* With that, she draws upon her psionic powers to grant herself a burst of speed, and runs back down the stairs, keeping an eye out for a way to be useful.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard Action: Cast _haste_ on herself.
Move action: Move 5 feet east, then down the stairs. Upon spotting the enemy downstairs, she'll try to move into a position adjacent to them, assuming she can do so without standing in the fire. Her new 60-foot movement speed should allow her to do so, again assuming fire isn't in the way.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Not even needing to take a look at the spreading flames, Jacintha decides discretion is the better part of valor. *"Fighting here is suicide! Let's go!"*  With that, she draws upon her psionic powers to grant herself a burst  of speed, and runs back down the stairs, keeping an eye out for a way to  be useful. She passes Linzi and Vivino and vaults past a prone  assassin, bouncing off the walls to land on the fire side (not yet  burning) of a flank position with Ernak against this prone assassin. She  is in fire ... but she's damn close.

*R2T11:* Vivino, you have a scythe and a mace in hand, and you have an elevated position against a prone assassin. What do you do?

Blue on deck, fires in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

Vivino puts away the mace and brings the scythe down in a vicious single risky strike.

*Spoiler*
Show



MA to put away the mace.

SA against prone assassin. 

To hit: (1d20+11)[*26*]
Damage: (2d4+13)[*18*] plus vicious (2d6)[*11*]

Vicious damage to Vivino : (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Vivino puts away the mace, but in doing so  triggers an attack from the prone assassin. Ernak shouts a warning,  causing the assassin to pull his attack short. Vivino then brings the  scythe down in a vicious single risky strike against the sword hand that  just struck at him for *31*, but takes *4* himself.

*R2T9:*  A reddish-tinged cloud, almost like floating droplets of blood,  surround Blue upstairs. They then do a double-slash with both of their  saw-toothed sabres against Dane. The first grazes Dane's neck for *10* while the second is a reverse cut against his buttocks for *16*. The man then steps away from Dane and Jacintha into a corner with a training dummy.

*R2T0:*  Fires continue to spread ... Upstairs, fire cuts Dane off from the  assassin before fire comes into his space, and now Dane and Runa are in  flames for *1 fire* each  and much of the upstairs is now on fire as something makes the fire  catch unbelievably quickly. Though Runa is already burning, Dane keeps  from catching alight. Downstairs, the fires spread as well, catching  into Jacintha's area as she takes *2 fire*, but keeps from burning as well.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:* Runa, you take *3 fire* from burning. This entire second story that you see is engulfed in fire. What do you do?

Red on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

Runa looks south at the window, and - figuring that the stairwell is probably packed, and that this would make a better story besides - decides to rush towards it and throw herself through it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:* Runa looks south at the window, and - figuring  that the stairwell is  probably packed, and that this would make a better story besides -  decides to rush towards it and throw herself through it. She smashes  through the glass, and not having checked where she was going she lands  hard (*4 + prone*) and into an area below that is also aflame (*3 fire*). *Spoiler: Runa*
Show

You are no longer in snake style.

In  addition, there is a sudden oxygen pull-and-feed to the fires in the  building that everyone feels. The fires whip crazily and spread, and  those in fire get an extra dose of burning (Dane takes *4 fire*, Jacintha takes *3 fire*). Fire also comes through the stairs to split Linzi from Dane and to cover Linzi for *3 fire*.  Both upstairs and downstairs, the area where the assassins are get  engulfed by flame, but if it harms the assassins, it doesn't show.

*R3T23:* Red starts to rise, and Ernak slams him in the right foot for *14*. Jacintha hit the assassin in-between shoulder plates for *13*. Vivino's scythe comes down to slash them in the lower right arm for *28*, while he takes *2* himself. Red regains his feet, a red mist apparently surrounding him in the flames.

*R3T20:* Linzi takes *3 fire*. She takes out a wand, taps herself, and turns invisible.

*R3T17:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Seeing the flames start to bite into his friends, Ernak calls out, *"Closing time! Emergency exit's behind me!"*

Ernak  then puts all his energy into two haymaker swings of his hammer. As he  catches the earthbreaker on the second swing's rebound, he lets its  momentum shift his body into a backwards lean as he readies for his own  escape.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Start of Turn Free Action:* Tactical Flanker immediately south of Ernak
*Free Action:* stop performing Inspire Courage +2, though Lingering Performance makes bonuses persist for this round and the next
*Full-Round Action:* full attack with furious focus risky strike (_rolls do not include inspire courage +2, flanking or other temp/situational buffs_)
Bonk #1: Attack (1d20+15)[*28*]; Damage (2d6+16)[*21*]Bonk #2: Attack (1d20+8)[*14*]; Damage (2d6+16)[*18*]
*Swift Action:* shift to Running Hunter's Stance, granting him +10' enhancement to land speed & scent ability

*Free Action?*  If possible, Ernak would like to see if his mental mapkeeping is good  enough for him to remember/guess which windows in A1 or A2 might lead  out onto a rooftop or balcony, so that way he's not attempting to  directly jump out a window onto the cobblestones below.

*Note:* Ernak's sheet needs to be updated to reflect the Warning Roar he used as an immediate action last turn.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Seeing the flames start to bite into his friends, Ernak calls out, *"Closing time! Emergency exit's behind me!"*

Ernak  then puts all his energy into two haymaker swings of his hammer.  His first strike catches the assassin on the side of the neck where it meets the shoulder for *23*. The second is a miss, and as he  recovers, he lets  his earthbreaker's return momentum shift his body into a backwards lean as he readies for his  own  escape. 

*R3T14:* Dane, you take *2 fire* as you are standing in flames. what do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Engulfed in flames Danes steps towards the assassin and for good measurebrings his hammer down upon him.
*"One more jus in case your still kickin, these embers ain't nearly as bad as the family forge!"*
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+13)[*14*] (4d6+17)[*38*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Engulfed in flames, Dane steps towards the  assassin - and for good measure - brings his hammer down upon him,  shouting over the fire, *"One more, jus' in case you're still kickin'. These embers ain't nearly as bad as the family forge!"* 

But  the earthbreaker connects with the training dummy and it collapses ...  and so does Dane, knocking up enough debris to blind himself.

*R3T13:* Jacintha, you are hasted and standing in fire (*3 fire*). What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha feels a very strong urge to get out of the fire. But first, there's an assassin to deal with. Making use of her enhanced speed, she attacks her target with her blades. She goes for accuracy over damage, trusting in her ability to hit her target's vital spots thanks to her advantageous position.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-round action: Full attack.
Attack 1 (psychic kukri): (1d20+13)[*29*]
Damage: (1d4+9)[*10*] Sneak Attack Damage: (4d8)[*20*]

Off-Hand Attack (material kukri): (1d20+11)[*29*]
Damage: (1d4+7)[*8*] Sneak Attack Damage: (4d8)[*19*]

Haste Attack (psychic kukri): (1d20+13)[*33*]
Damage: (1d4+9)[*11*] Sneak Attack Damage: (4d8)[*18*]

Modifiers for haste and flanking not included.

If this dispatches her foe, she'll take a five-foot step to the east.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Jacintha feels a very strong urge to get out of the fire. But first,  there's an assassin to deal with. Making use of her enhanced speed, she  attacks her target with her blades. She goes for accuracy over damage,  trusting in her ability to hit her target's vital spots thanks to her  advantageous position. Her first strike slashes open the assassin's lower left arm for *32*, dropping them! She steps astride the assassin's fallen form.

*R3T11:* Vivino, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Fires in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Did someone mention leaving?"* Vivino asks.  *"It is getting a bit hot in here. Might indeed be time to leave*."

Then to back up his words, heads to the door.

*Spoiler: time to go*
Show



Vivino heads south one square to squeeze and then head east 5 squares, then south 2 squares to be at the door.

If required, acrobatics roll of (1d20+12)[*23*]

Then if able open the door and says, "*Door is open, let's head out all"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* *"Did someone mention leaving?"* Vivino asks.  *"It is getting a bit hot in here. Might indeed be time to leave*."

Then to back up his words, heads to the door. The party never actually shut the front door, so once there he calls out, "*Door is open, let's head out, all!"* 

*R3T9:*  Blue shouts out something like a nonsense word, and hearing no  response, he focuses on Dane. He slashes Dane across the belly for *16*; then Dane's left hand for *11*; then a flat-blade thwack to Dane's lower leg for *34 NL*; then a strike blocked by armor. He then repositions.

*R3T0:* The fires continue. Linzi (*3 fire*) is now in the flames ... as is Jacintha (*2 fire*), fallen Red assassin, Tesh .... and Ernak (*4 fire*).

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29:* Runa, you are in fire (*2 fire*) and burning (*3 fire*) and prone. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Ernak in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

Runa's stopped, and dropped (a considerable distance, at that), so all that's left is to roll, and hope she's able to smother the flames before she's too well done.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T29:* Runa's stopped, and dropped (a considerable distance, at that), so all  that's left is to roll, and hope she's able to smother the flames before  she's too well done. She finds that being in an area engulfed in flames, she is unsuccessful in stopping the flames.

*R4T20:* Linzi takes *5 fire*,  but keeps from catching alight. She is invisible, but lets Jacintha and  Ernak know she's passing them, and lets Vivino where she ends up on the  rogue just a few feet from the door.

*R4T17:* Ernak, you take *4 fire* from being in fire, but you do not catch flame. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak yells out desperately and as loud as he can amid the fire's roar, *"This place's done for! RUN!!"*

He then urgently claps Jacintha on the shoulder toward the exit to emphasize his point, before running that way himself. Once outside, Ernak continues moving away from the blaze while searching for ways to battle or contain this fire.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Free Action (tactical flanker):* _I'm not going to post about this feature again until Ernak is physically fighting someone, as it's irrelevant right now_ (1 square south if I must pick one)
*Swift Action:* Pride Movement: give 1 free move action to Jacintha (or whomever it is next to him, if I've misread the token somehow)


*Move Action:* Move 40 feet (thanks to his swift hunter's stance) back out our original entrance and beyond it in a straight line out the front door
*Free Action (once outside):* Quickly look around for nearest water source or other viable fire-fighting means as well as for more bug-themed assassins
*Standard Action:* Move again (up to 40 ft) until he is clear of immediate danger from the fire, then use the rest of that movement to go toward the closest fire-fighting option that is not currently blocked by fire. If he can't see any clear water sources upon exiting the house, he'll still run out far enough from the flames to be safe for now as he gets his bearings. If Ernak does see more Red Mantis Assassins outside, he attempts to get clear of the fire while keeping his distance from them, then he moves around to line up a clear charge on them next turn while also avoiding the fire.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Ernak yells out desperately and as loud as he can amid the fire's roar, *"This place's done for! RUN!!"*

He then urgently claps Jacintha on the shoulder toward the exit to  emphasize his point, before running that way himself. Once outside,  Ernak continues moving away from the blaze while searching for ways to  battle or contain this fire. Jacintha follows him most of the way out.

*R4T11:* Vivino, what do you do? The door is open, and Ernak and Jacintha just sailed out.

Blue on deck, Fires in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Going to help you get those last few feet to get out if you dont mind Linzi*," Vivino announces.


Vivino will attempt to grab Linzi and carry her outside to be safely away from the fire.

*Spoiler: getting out*
Show



Will make one attempt to pick up Linzi since she let him know where she is.  If unable to grab her, or unwilling, will then still use a move to head south 40'.

If not able to head a full 40'  then moving to a safe place outside.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* *"Going to help you get those last few feet to get out if you dont mind Linzi*,"  Vivino announces. Vivino then reaches for Linzi - who allows him to  "find" her - and carries her outside to be safely away from the fire.  Still, he doesn't move quite as far as normal as Linzi with her gear  weighs down the laden Vivino just enough to be felt, despite his  strength.

*R4T9:* Blue begins another attack run  of flashing sabers against the dwarf. This time, Dane - recognizing how  dangerous a swordsman they are - desperately parries the attacks. They then sidestep to block the stairs from Dane.

*R4T0:* Fires continue to spread and burn.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* Runa, you are burning and prone in an area of fire, taking a total of *7 fire*. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Ernak in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

Runa is on the ground, and on fire, and the ground is on fire; this is probably the worst day she's had in a long while, though she doesn't have the luxury of time to think about anything else at the moment - she scrambles away from the burning building as best she can, still trying desperately to snuff out the fire currently threatening to snuff _her_ out.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T29:* Runa is on the ground, and on fire, and the ground is on fire; this is  probably the worst day she's had in a long while, though she doesn't  have the luxury of time to think about anything else at the moment - she  scrambles away from the burning building as best she can, still trying  desperately to snuff out the fire currently threatening to snuff _her_ out. The heroes outside see her coming and frantically patting at herself while moving away from the building a little.

*R5T20:* Invisible Linzi scrambles down from Vivino's grasp. *"Dane is still in there!"* she shouts in terror while making herself visible again.

*R5T17:* Ernak, your lingering song has ended. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak shouts with urgent frustration to his comrades outside, *"I can haul him out, but I'll need fire defenses and healing to survive that deathtrap!"*

He then slumps off the sack on his back, drops his earthbreaker next to it, moves as close as he can to the building, and casts haste to hurry along the rescue effort. The Shoanti man then widens his stance in preparation for the mad dash ahead.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Free Action:* drop bag of holding and earthbreaker (_if his current square seems safe from burning for the next round or two; if not, he'll drop it after / while moving should that put his gear in a safer place than his starting location_)
*Move Action:* move as close to the building as he can without risking fire damage while remaining outside and within 30 feet of Vivino (_to enable the next step..._)
*Standard Action:* casts Haste on Vivino and all party members within 30 feet of Vivino, including Ernak himself
*Swift Action:* adopt Primal Warrior Stance

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Ernak shouts with urgent frustration to his comrades outside, *"I can haul him out, but I'll need fire defenses and healing to survive that deathtrap!"* He then slumps off the sack on his back, drops his earthbreaker next to  it and moves as close as he can to the building while widening his stance in  preparation for the mad dash ahead. 

*R5T14:* Dane, between standing in fire and burning, you take *6 fire*.  You see the assassin, standing unharmed by the flames next to you, but  with the flames all around you see little else. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ....

----------


## Rithryn

Dane sweating in his metal armor clench's both hands on his hammer as he feels it getting ever hotter from the flames looks to the assassin with a determined look. He shouts as he moves to the assassin at the stairs.
*"You think this fire changes anything! I am a proud dwarf of the Thunderbreaker clan! We were born of rock, we have iron in our veins, we work with magma, and we drink fire! This trifling blaze will not save you from me!"*
As he moves for his blow he raises his earth breaker over his head bringing it down upon the assassin.
*Spoiler*
Show

Move action moving to assassin, standard Vital strike + Risky strike. 
(1d20+13)[*28*] (4d6+17)[*33*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Dane - sweating in his metal armor - clenches  both hands on his hammer as he  feels it getting ever hotter from the flames and gives the assassin a  determined look. He shouts as he moves to the assassin at the stairs, *"You think this fire changes anything! I am a  proud dwarf of the Thunderbreaker clan! We were born of rock, we have  iron in our veins, we work with magma, and we drink fire! This trifling  blaze will not save you from me!"*

He need not move, for the assassin is right there behind him, and he  brings his earthbreaker down from on high to hit the assassin on their  stupid bug-headed helm(?) for *33*.

*R5T13:* Jacintha, you are still hasted. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"Well, at least he's still alive,"* Jacintha remarks as she hears the roar from within the building. She glances at Linza, then at her own singed armor, then back at the building, and then sighs. As the fastest person present, thanks to her magic, it makes the most sense for _her_ to go back into the inferno to help Dane. And so, she storms back inside the building, moving as quickly as she can across the hall and up the stairs, seeking out Dane.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

This'll probably require me to spend my standard action to move, but... Jacintha will go back inside the building, heading back the way she came and back up the stairs. Upon seeing Dane and the assassin, she'll move to be next to the latter, flanking if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* *"Well, at least he's still alive,"*  Jacintha remarks as she hears the roar from within the building. She  glances at Linzi, then at her own singed armor, then back at the  building, and then sighs. As the fastest person present, thanks to her  magic, it makes the most sense for _her_ to go back into the  inferno to help Dane. And so, she storms back inside the building,  moving as quickly as she can across the hall and up the stairs, seeking  out Dane. She gets onto the stairs, near the very top, next to the Red Mantis assassin. She takes *6 fire* for her transit through the flames.

*R5T11:* Vivino, what do you do? Scythe in hand and Linzi is now on the ground under her own power. Runa is several feet from you, on fire.

Blue on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Having just brought his hammer down Dane uses the bounce of it hitting the ground to bring it back up to the assassins chin.
*Spoiler*
Show

Vital strike + risky strike. 
(1d20+13)[*22*] (4d6+17)[*27*]
if the assassin is slain dane will make his way out of the building.

----------


## lostsole31

*Interrupt:* Dane takes a total of *8 fire*  from standing in fire and burning. Having just brought his hammer down  Dane uses the bounce of it hitting the ground to bring it back up to the  assassins chin. But the strange mist makes it slightly hard to tell the  assassin's position. Though the earthbreaker clips the chin protection,  it is only a grazing hit to the armor and not the one wearing it.

*R5T11:* Vivino, what do you do? Scythe in hand and Linzi is now on the ground under her own power. Runa is several feet from you, on fire.

Blue on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Linzi, do you mind watching out for my scythe?"* Vivino asks Linzi as he drops his scythe to the ground.  *"I'm going to try and help Runa put out the fire if I can."*

As he moves to Runa, he begins helping to put out the fire.

*Spoiler: Putting out fire hopefully*
Show



FA: drop scythe
MA: move south of Runa (hard to read the map, but looks like 20 feet to the west and 10 feet to the north to be adjacent to Runa to the south of her)
       As part of the move, hopefully can draw his bedroll from his haversack (if not will be patting out the fire as best as he can)
SA: assist her save to put out the fire with his hands (or bedroll if was able to draw it as part of the move to use it like a fire blanket) and any nonburning clothing such as a cloak that Runa is wearing.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* *"Linzi, do you mind watching out for my scythe?"* Vivino asks Linzi as he drops his scythe to the ground.  *"I'm going to try and help Runa put out the fire if I can."*

He moves to Runa and dangerously with his own hands tries to put out the fire on her. Vivino takes *5 fire* from contacting the flames directly.

*R5T9:*  The assassin steps away from Dane onto the first set of stairs. Dane  hears a woman's voice speaking in continuous tongues as part of some  strange exhortation from the assassin's newer position.

*R5T0:*  The fire continues to spread along the first floor, and the heroes  outside see that the fire has fully taken the second floor. And with  that fire, what seeps through seems to accelerate down to the first  floor far faster than you'd think. In fact, this fire has moved very  quickly to anyone who has ever seen a fire before.

A lot of  people are noticed having gathered, and now if one thing will bring Old  Korvosa together ... that's fire. Instantly, citizens start mobilizing  bucket brigades and the like to try and fight the blaze.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T29:* Runa, you take *3 fire*  from burning. It would take a FRA to attempt to put the fire on you  out, and a bonus for stop-drop-roll. You are getting a bonus from Vivino  as well. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Ernak in the hole ....

----------


## Sienna

Runa continues rolling on the ground to attempt to smother the flames!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T29:* Runa drops to the ground, rolling back and forth  in the dirt as Vivino with his own burnt hands tries to help her. It's a  clumsy attempt, and the cobblestone streets do little to help; it would  have been better if it were dirt. But, in the end it was Vivino's aid  to his teammate that finally puts out the flames. 

*R6T20:* Linzi just drops to her knees and breaks down in tears when she sees the entire building now aflame, sobbing openly.

*R6T17:* Ernak, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak's jaw falls in shock as Jacintha races in ahead of him after Dane. Closing his mouth into a grim resolve, he shoulders his pack and earthbreaker once more and changes plans to instead coordinate the fire response. With a gesture to the gathering volunteers, Ernak says to Linzi, *"Don't weep, Linzi: you and I shall guide Dane's saviors."*

Using his sonorous voice, Ernak then booms out directions to better coordinate the gathering fire brigade volunteers.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Standard Action:* pick up Bag of Holding
*Move Action:* pick up Earthbreaker (_all dropped items should be recovered at this point_), five foot step toward largest group of fire relief volunteers
*Swift Action (only if necessary for the next 2 steps to be feasible):* activate Stagger-Proof Boots to move 30 feet toward a group of fire brigade volunteers
*Free Action?:* use Perform (oratory) and/or other social skills to make his voice heard above the roar of the fire and crowds; functionally Ernak is trying to make himself into a human megaphone to better coordinate any fire fighting efforts
*Free Action:* shift Warlord tactical presence to Indomitable Presence, granting all allies (_he's treating any fire fighters as allies_) within 30 feet the Die Hard feat and +5 to Fort saves vs death/fatigue/exhaustion/poison effects

I don't know what rules for fighting fires are at play here, so I'm not sure what rolls--if any--the volunteers will make to fight this blaze. If either Inspire Courage or Inspire Competence could help, please let me know, as I would love for Ernak to use either ability next turn if either would be relevant.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:* Ernak's jaw falls in shock as Jacintha races in ahead of him after Dane.  Closing his mouth into a grim resolve, he shoulders his pack and  earthbreaker once more and changes plans to instead coordinate the fire  response. With a gesture to the gathering volunteers, Ernak says to  Linzi, *"Don't weep, Linzi: you and I shall guide Dane's saviors."*

Using his sonorous voice, Ernak then booms out directions to better coordinate the gathering fire brigade volunteers. 

*R6T14:* Meanwhile, back inside ... Dane, you take *11 fire*  from the combination of ambient fire and you burning. The enemy stepped  away from you towards or down the stairs, but you can hear her voice  still chanting something. The combination of dazzling light and  difficulty to see, along with the destruction the fire is doing, means  that it is now difficult terrain to move in the building (so no 5' free  move). What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Vivino in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Dane will make sure he is in range of the assassin and with a more aimed strike try to crush his foes head like a melon.
*Spoiler*
Show

Vital Strike (1d20+15)[*29*] (4d6+11)[*29*]
Dane will move to leave if he has a move action left and the assassin dies.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Dane will make sure he is in range of the  assassin and with a more aimed strike try to crush his foes head like a  melon. While she is hard to see, her babbling voice sure is helpful! He  walks up to her and lands his earthbreaker right on her head, doing what  he had hoped to do ... completely crushing it like a melon as she falls  onto the stairs, being kept by falling downwards by Jacintha's  presence. 

*R6T13:* Jacintha, you take *4 fire*  from standing in the flames, but you don't catch fire. The assassin's  dead body lies on the stairs above you, and you vaguely think you see  Dane triumphantly standing at the top of the stairs. You have psychic  and mithral kukri in hand. Combo of light and fire damage makes  everywhere difficult terrain now. What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Fires in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha is both pleased and somewhat chagrined that her presence wound up being unnecessary. She waves to Dane, shouting over the din, *"Come on!"* before taking off back down the stairs the way she came.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using my full movement, plus both standard and move actions, to exit the building and the flames.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Jacintha is both pleased and somewhat chagrined that her presence wound  up being unnecessary. She waves to Dane, shouting over the din, *"Come on!"*  before taking off back down the stairs the way she came.  Even hasted,  she just barely manages to cross the threshold to the doorway  downstairs, but as the entire building is now on fire, she is still  standing in a fiery square.

*R6T11:* Vivino,  Jacintha appears at the doorway, having moved very quickly to get  there, but not quite clear of fire. You don't see any sign of Dane. What  do you do?

Fire on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

Vivino moves to join the fire brigade.  *"Lets make sure that the fire doesn't spread,"* he says.  *"I shall help by making sure this one doesn't catch or spread the fire." * 

He aims to make his first bucket full of water splash right onto Jacintha.  *"Come on now, you are almost clear.  Did you see Dane?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Vivino moves to join the fire brigade (off map).  *"Lets make sure that the fire doesn't spread,"* he says.  *"I shall help by making sure this one doesn't catch or spread the fire." * 

*R6T0:*  Something changes in the quality of the fire. Up until this point, the  heat emanating from the fire hasn't actually been impressive, all things  considered. And it burned with an almost too-red color, not enough  orange as you'd expect from a real fire, for those few of you who have  seen fire before. But now the fire is "digging in" and becomes the color  you'd expect ... some red, but more orange-yellow ... and much hotter.  Not unnaturally hotter. Rather, it seemed to spread preternaturally  quickly, but at a lower temp. Now, however, it seems to be turning into a  "normal" house fire.

This "bloom" causes *10 fire* to Dane, and *15 fire* to Jacintha (though she still resists catching fire).

At the same time, Ernak and Vivino are now off map as they begin working on the fire brigade.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T29:* Runa, you are prone, but no longer burning. What do you do?

Linzi on deck, Dane in the hole ....

----------


## Sienna

Runa wheezes as she staggers to her feet, staring at the burning building, a little bit dumbfounded at how badly things have gone out of control.

*"...****. Everyone make it out?"* she asks, stumbling after Vivino to do what she can to help control the blaze.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T29:* Runa wheezes as she staggers to her feet, staring at the burning  building, a little bit dumbfounded at how badly things have gone out of  control. *"...****. Everyone make it out?"* she asks, stumbling after Vivino to do what she can to help control the blaze. 

*R7T20:* Linzi sees the crossover of the flames, her eyes wide and tearful, and her face haunted.

*R7T17:* Ernak is coordinating fire efforts.

*R7T14:* Dane,  you take 10 fire from a combination of the hotter ambient flames and  burning. Roll a Fort save as things begin to properly burn. What do you  do?

Jacintha on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Dane will place a hand on his belly.
*"I'm going to need your help on this one Lucky drunk."*
He than makes his way down stairs towards the exit.
*Spoiler*
Show

 fortitude (1d20+10)[*28*]
Cure moderate as standard (2d8+7)[*22*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Dane will place a hand on his belly. *"I'm going to need your help on this one, Lucky Drunk."*He fights through the pain of being broiled to successfully cast his spell on himself for *22 healing*  of both real and nonlethal. He than makes his way down stairs towards  the exit, getting to that part of the stairs that is more towards the  first floor.

*R7T13:* Jacintha, you take *7 fire*  as the fires are now burning hotter BUT you have now caught fire! You  are standing on fire and in fire at the doorway to the building. What do  you do?

Linzi on deck, Dane in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha _really_ hopes Dane can make it out on his own, because she herself is at her limit. And also burning. She finishes her mad dash to escape the flames, then drops to the ground and rolls in the same motion to try and extinguish the flames.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: Move south, getting away from the flame. Next to Linzi should be safe.
Move/standard (not sure which): Drop prone and roll around in an attempt to extinguish the flames.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T13:* Jacintha _really_ hopes Dane can make it out on his own, because  she herself is at her limit. And also burning. She finishes her mad dash  to escape the flames, then drops to the ground and rolls in the same  motion to try and extinguish the flames, but only just got to dropping, so she needs more time to give to rolling around.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T20:*  Linzi sees a burning friend at her feet, and with resolve she wipes her  tears while still on her knees, takes out her waterskin, and pours its  contents over Jacintha, extinguishing the flames.

*R8T14:* Dane, you take a total of *16 fire* from the flames. Roll a Fort save. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck, Linzi in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Dane coughing as smoke fills the flaming room barrels his way out as fast as he can.
*Spoiler*
Show

double moving if needed, if he still has an action when he gets outside he will take out his iron pot from his handy haversack, droppinghis hammer nearby.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T14:* Dane coughing as smoke fills the flaming room  barrels his way out as fast as he can, but the burning rubble of the  fire and blinding light means he only really covers a total of 20' in a  double move.

*R8T13:* Jacintha, what do you do? You are prone, wet, and in pain. 

Linzi on deck, Dane in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha stands up, her intended action having been rendered moot by Linzi. After a nod of thanks to the diminutive companion, she looks back towards the flames. "Damn it," she quietly curses to herself as she thinks of something she could have done for Dane. She takes one of the potions of Cure Moderate Wounds out of her bandolier and drinks it, psyching herself up to go back into the fire.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: Stand up from prone.
Standard action: drink a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T13:* Jacintha stands up, her intended action having been rendered moot by  Linzi. After a nod of thanks to the diminutive companion, she looks back  towards the flames. *"Damn it,"* she quietly  curses to herself as she thinks of something she could have done for  Dane. She takes one of the potions of Cure Moderate Wounds out of her  bandolier .... getting ready to drink it while psyching herself up to go back into the fire. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T20:* Linzi delays ...

*R9T14:* Dane, you take *14 fire*. Roll a Fort save vs. smoke inhalation. What do you do?

Jacintha on deck ...

----------


## Rithryn

Dane covers his face and makes a quick sprint towards the exit barreling through anything in his way.
*"I ain't about to be done in by a little heat!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Dane covers his face and makes a quick sprint towards the exit barreling through anything in his way. *"I ain't about to be done in by a little heat!"* 

He ends up a few feet from the exit ... but still in the building.

*R9T13:* Jacintha, your _haste_ ends. Meanwhile, you see Dane as he is almost out. What do you do?

Dane on deck ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha's magic may have run out, but she still has the speed granted to her by her boots. Anyway, she moves up to the flames, but doesn't proceed inside, nor does she drink the potion. Instead, she stands ready, watching to see whether Dane can make it out or if he'll fall.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T13:* Jacintha's magic may have run out, but she still has the speed granted  to her by her boots. Anyway, she moves up to the flames, but doesn't  proceed inside, nor does she drink the potion. Instead, she stands  ready, watching to see whether Dane can make it out or if he'll fall.

*R9T14:* Dane, you take *13 fire*.  Roll a Fort save vs. smoke inhalation. You are almost out. You see  Jacintha there. She is holding up what looks like a tiny shotglass. It's  probably a quality rye whisky. You are really thirsty. You are really  dry. Your nerves are on fire. You really need to do the tier-barrel swap  at the brewery before the end of the month. What's a doughnut? You've  heard of them. The flames are really pretty. You could probably just lie  down in the comforting orange glow of the forge, but Jacintha brought  you a drink. That would be a crime against Cayden to forgo a drink.  You're really thirsty and dry. You want the pain to stop. What do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Dane seeing what he perceives as a small shot glass walks past Jacintha heading towards Linzi, after moving 20 ft out of the flames he will retrieve his cooking pot and plops it on the ground.
*"Don't cry Linzi, we're going to be just fine."*

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Dane - seeing what he perceives as a small shot glass - walks past Jacintha  and heads towards Linzi. As he steps up to her he retrieves his cooking pot and plops it on the ground. *"Don't cry Linzi, we're going to be just fine."* 

*R9T13:* Jacintha,  you had actually unwittingly dismissed your psychic kukri to take out  the potion, but your mithral kukri is in hand. While you are no longer  standing in a burning square, the heat is enough to cause *5 fire*. What do you do?

Dane on deck ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha, it seems, had unwittingly stepped too close to the fire. She corrects this, immediately moving away and following Dane as he moves up to Linzi. *"Sorry I couldn't do more for you back there,"* she says, holding out the potion to Dane.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: GTFO. I'll move up next to Dane.
Second move action, or possibly a standard - put away the mithral kukri.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane shakes his head.
*"No worries, in a situation like that it is natural to think of self preservation. I'm just glad everyone got out."*
He waves a hand over his pot.
*"OH Lucky Drunk, bless us with the waters to quench this fires thirst."*

*"We can use this to help put out the fire, if people need water come to me and I can fill buckets!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

standard action create water in the pot

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Dane shakes his head .... while he is still on fire. He says, while gritting his teeth in pain from the active burning, *"No worries ... in a situation like that ... it is natural to think of self preservation. I'm just ... glad everyone got out."*

He waves a hand over his pot and casts a verbal spell .... barely managing to control his spell through the pain and praying, *"OH Lucky Drunk, bless us with the waters to quench this fires thirst."*

He has no more time for speech, but the pot fills with water.

*R10T13:* Linzi comes out of delay, heaves up the pot, and splashes it over Dane to put him out.

Dane  and Jacintha want to help, but both are too wounded and tuckered, while  Linzi takes the pot to the others and firefighting is underway.

*Encounter Ends ...*

If there is one thing that brings people together, and something that Old Korvosans know how to do, and that is to fight a fire. And with Vivino's example of strength, Ernak's leadership, Linzi's pluck, and Runa riding her mount to determine hot spots from above .... the house fire will finally be put out. It still takes awhile, though, and while the bones of the house stand, it is effectively a total loss.

----------


## Moriar

After the fire finally goes out, Vivino just stares at the wreckage.  *"Who were those people in insect outfits and why would they want this home to burn down so badly?"*  he asks those around him.

----------


## lostsole31

It takes a total of 2-1/2 hours to finally kill the blaze.

Linzi shrugs at Vivino's question, but hands him his scythe.  She looks around. While sporting light wounds herself, she pipes up, *"I don't know, but that and the fire really did a number to our group. We have severe wounded, especially Dane and Jacintha."*

----------


## Sienna

*"Been stabbed before, and set on fire before, but never both in the same day,"* Runa says, taking out a wand,* "I'll see what I can do for 'em."
*
*Spoiler*
Show

Runa will use her wand of CLW on Dane and Jacintha until the two seem reasonably healthy (or decline further healing)

----------


## Rithryn

Dane coughs a few times trying to clear his lungs of smoke.
*"I got a few healing spells in me to."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha has long since put back the potion she had pulled from her bandolier, but she took out one of the lesser healing potions from it instead. She rotates it around in her fingers for a few moments, before seeing Runa take out a wand, upon which she puts that potion back in her bandolier as well. *"Anything you can spare would be appreciated."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak wipes sweat from his brow as the party finally has a chance to relax and debrief. He gives a tired but optimistic cheer to the party, *"I am glad we all survived the ambush! Well done, friends!"*

Ernak moves to pull out a wand of his own in conjunction with Runa, but when Dane mentions having healing spells prepared already, he pauses instead to let others cast what they have already prepared first. Should any wounds remain, the big Shoanti offers to use his wand to help them patch up a little bit more.

After any healing magics are cast, Ernak says to the party, more somberly than usual, *"Vivino: you asked about those insectoid warriors, yeah?"* he beckons the party to lean in closer so he can explain with a conspiratorial whisper (partly for dramatic effect and partly to avoid eavesdroppers), *"I've... I've heard stories about them, and not happy ones. They're called the 'Red Mantis Assassins'. They're a cult of hired killers who all worship Achaekek, some minor devil-god who's the source of their weird powers. Since they know they'll continue serving their mantis-headed god in the afterlife, they're known for reckless, self-destructive tactics like we just saw, as death holds no fear for them. The one other odd thing--I don't exactly know why--is allegedly they refuse to accept contracts on any current heads of state."*

He pauses to let that information all sink in, and then he continues, *"So I imagine someone--maybe Tesh, rest his soul, maybe us, maybe the fencing master--someone nearby has angered a person powerful enough to hire a cult of very deadly people to silence them. I know we came here to solve one problem, but I suspect we just gained another in these mantis guys."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Ernak is willing to spend up to two charges each from wand of cure light wounds on Jacintha and Dane, at least to start with on this first go around. This will happen only after any healing spells or abilities Dane uses, since Dane mentioned it. If Dane seems to be relying on a wand for his healing magic and not his own personal spellcasting, Ernak will instead join in alongside him with his own healing wand.

Ernak is sharing info with the party gained from his Lore Master check back at the very start of the fight.

----------


## lostsole31

Ernak no longer feels the focused mind that he did during the battle.

Dane, the compassionate doctor ... and Vivino, the dispassionate anatomist ... both possessed of equal skill in their approach to the matters of medicine, triage the group. Then all members begin healing as best they can where and how needed.
*Spoiler: Spells and Wands of Healing*
Show

Runa casts CSW on Dane, tapping her out of 3rd-level spells. She then casts CMW once each on Dane and Jacintha. 
Runa casts CMW on Jacintha, and is now tapped out of 2nd-level spells.
Dane casts CMW once each on himself and Jacintha, tapping him out of 2nd-level spells.
Vivino takes a CLW and a CMW extract each, and has the faintest abrasion remaining.
Dane then casts CLW four times on himself to fully heal himself while tapping him out of 1st-level spells.
Runa casts CLW on Jacintha twice, leaving her with barely a scratch.
Runa uses the wand on herself 9 times until she has a light wound remaining.
Dane uses his high-powered healing wand on Ernak only once to bring him to a light wound.
Linzi casts CLW on herself so she has only a light wound remaining.

The remains of the mostly burnt-out hulk of Orsini's home lie before you, and residents have all returned to bed, exhausted.

It is now approximately one in the morning. What do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

*"It would seem any secrets this place held were destroyed with the assassins, but it would hurt yo check. Shall we look once more through the remains?"*
Dane will starting looking through the remains of the building.

----------


## lostsole31

Any search of the remains will be effectively a T20 because of moving stuff around. It will take a good long while, but you are having to clear ash and rubble. Luckily, you have a big "crane" in the form of Runa's scaly-bird to help with excavation.

Do you want to do the search, even if to find Tesh's remains for respect?

----------


## lostsole31

The group has a small argument that is pretty close - to search now or later? It just comes to a vote of finding someplace to hide out first and getting some sleep.

*"Well, we sure made a ruckus here!"* exclaims Linzi, once the matter is settled to leave. *"Now that the danger of fire is past, and normal townies have headed back to a well-earned rest, I imagine it won't be too long before we might have to deal with a more resolved welcoming party sent by whomever sent those thugs. So it comes down to, where do we go?"*

*"I believe,"* says a timid voice, but one that was unexpected so makes the more reactive among you jump, *"I can help with that?"*

The man speaking seems to be a lean man in his early 20s .. not bad-looking, and seems to be a poor student ... which is to say, a noble with a decent doublet that is starting to go to thread, for otherwise he wears once-fine leather and has a noble's outfit but not much in the way of jewelry beyond a signet ring and a well-crafted rapier at his side.  

*"My name is Amin Jalento, and I know a place we can talk quietly, but your small blond friend is right. We should get out of sight."*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane will look him over to get an idea if he is trustworthy. 
*"Why would you help a group of strangers during these difficult times?"*
*Spoiler*
Show

i want to do a check to see if hes trying to lure us into danger.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I just spent too long helping fight the fire,"* he whispers, realizing from the hours of firefighting that the loud fire made him forget how quiet the night is. *"I'll answer your question in safety, not out in the open."*

He turns and heads away from the party, but does so in an attempt to be stealthy ... not from the party that directly observes him, of course, but with a mind to not attracting other attention.

----------


## Moriar

Vivino eyes him warily.  He shrugs towards his compatriots and then follows this man stealthily as well.

*Spoiler: crunchy stealth*
Show



Stealth roll (1d20+13)[*14*]

----------


## Ason

Ernak, having just coordinated and labored alongside the volunteer fire brigades, smiles at the man's mention of sharing in that work and gives him a once-over.

Seeing Vivino's shrug at Amin's proposal, Ernak raises his eyebrows with an amused smile and then gives his own shrug in agreement. *"Nothing gambled, nothing gained, I suppose,"* Ernak says before turning to follow the stranger as well.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Since they both ostensibly worked to fight the fire, does Ernak remember seeing this dude doing what he claims? I'm not sure what--if any--check is required for that. If Ernak doesn't recall seeing Amin in the fire brigades, he'll at least try to notice any evidence of recent fire-fighting activity (e.g. sweat, scorch marks, soot on clothing) during that brief once-over.

If any of the above doesn't quite add up for Ernak, he will pause to reconsider after turning to follow the man, with his subsequent actions to be determined based on the intensity/nature of his suspicions.

If everything seems fine, however, then Ernak will simply try to discretely leave the premises like this guy is doing, though after the red mantis assassins' last attack, he'll try to keep his eyes and ears open, just in case.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane shrugs.
*"Alright than, lead the way."*

----------


## lostsole31

Amin guides the group just back up the street to a partially collapsed building across the street from the burned out academy you had just visited a few hours prior. Amin has been squatting here for the past several days, it seems, where he tells you his story...

He was attending classes at Vencarlos academy when the quarantine hit, and when he was unable to escape back to the mainland and his home, Vencarlo graciously allowed Amin to stay at the academy as a guest. That stay ended not long after, when several Red Mantis assassins invaded the building. Vencarlo confronted them and took one of them down, but there were too many. Vencarlo was forced to flee, and Amin assumes the assassins burned down the academy as a warning as much as anything else.

Amin doesnt know where Vencarlo has gone, but he does suspect who might. In the days after the quarantine, while he was Vencarlos houseguest, Amin noticed his teacher seemed restless and distracted. Vencarlo regularly left his house at odd hours in the night, sometimes not returning until morning. After one such return, Vencarlos clothes were bloody, and he said he had to fight off a thief, but Amin is sure there was more to it than that. Furthermore, in the days before the Red Mantis assassins attacked, Vencarlo had a singularly strange houseguest visit several timesa man with paint-stained hands, wild hair, and a jittery habit of looking about. Vencarlo introduced him as a friend, but Amin recognized him as a somewhat notorious local artist named Salvator Scream. Vencarlo and Salvator always met behind closed doors, three times in all, and on that last meeting Amin swore he heard Vencarlos voice raised in anger. Unfortunately, he has little more information than that. Hes been meaning to try to track down Salvator to ask him if he knows what happened to Vencarlo, but has not, of yet, worked up the courage to brave Old Dock, the place where Salvators home is located.

What do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

*"Than it looks like the next thing we must do is find Salvatore, after we rest would you like to accompany us in the search for him?"*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha folds her arms, saying nothing during or after Amin's talk. She isn't fully sure she trusts him, but the group otherwise has no leads, so it only makes sense to do as he says. In the meantime, she tries to recall what she can about the Old Dock district. Has she been there before? Would she be able to properly guide the group to and through it?

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you for that explanation and sorry that you have had to go through such extremes.*"  Vivino says.
*
"If you do come with us it would be very helpful."*

----------


## Sienna

*"What's got you scared to visit the docks? Is it particularly dangerous? ...Though I s'pose few places here aren't, these days."*

----------


## lostsole31

> *"Than it looks like the next thing we must do is find Salvatore, after we rest would you like to accompany us in the search for him?"*


Amin thanks Dane, *"As long as you keep me safe! I am no hero."*



> Jacintha folds her arms, saying nothing during or after Amin's talk. She isn't fully sure she trusts him, but the group otherwise has no leads, so it only makes sense to do as he says. In the meantime, she tries to recall what she can about the Old Dock district. Has she been there before? Would she be able to properly guide the group to and through it?


Jacintha knows her general way around town, but she doesn't have a recent lay of the land if anything got changed up in the anarchy.



> *"Thank you for that explanation and sorry that you have had to go through such extremes.*"  Vivino says.
> *
> "If you do come with us it would be very helpful."*


*"Thank you, brave hero."*




> *"What's got you scared to visit the docks? Is it particularly dangerous? ...Though I s'pose few places here aren't, these days."*


* "It's why I hide out here and scavenge for food at night. The Emperor's Thugs are everywhere, especially the Docks!"*

----------


## Ason

*"Yes, thank you for sharing your story, Amin, hard as those events may have been on you,"* Ernak agrees, *"It seems that between this 'Emperor' and the Red Mantis assassins, we have our work cut out for us. We fought the former en route to Vencarlo's home, and the latter ambushed us inside it while we searched for him and started that fire. A gang of looters has motives I can follow, but do you have any clue why those assassins would hunt your teacher, in the middle of a quarantine no less?"*

Ernak nods his head at Dane's suggestion. *"I agree. We should try to Salvatore at first light, and if that fails, we might be able to shake out some clues from this so-called 'Emperor' at the docks. Do you know a place where we might hole up for the night in relative safety?"*

----------


## lostsole31

"At first light," as late as it is now, means not enough time for rest for those that need it.

Do you wish to amend leaving until the party can get full recovery?

----------


## lostsole31

It is the next morning. There is no ability to do recovery at this time (much of what was used in the previous 8 hours, anyway).  Everyone wakes up fatigued, as sleep was cut short and you had a very long day yesterday.

Amin knows that Salvator lives in Old Dock and did enough asking around to confirm that the artist lived in a building located at 140 Wave Street. He also knows that Old Dock is under the control of the Emperor of Old Korvosa. Amins heard plenty of rumors about the emperorthat hes a cannibal, that hes beheaded more people than died to blood veil, that hes a devil hiding in the flesh of a man, and that his minions are almost as bad as he is. Although Amin doesnt believe the rumors, he does believe the emperor is deserving of them, and wants nothing to do with Old Dock as a result. For that reason, he will stay behind here, now that he told you where you can go.

Jacintha, who lived adjacent to the Old Dock before she was trapped in main Korvosa during the epidemic, knows that Salvator Scream is a notorious artist whose gruesome and often scandalous art is held in relatively high esteem by several of Korvosa's nobles. His popularity is even greater among the lower classes, who are most familiar with his work at the Old Dock playhouse known as Exemplary Execrables, where his paintings served as grisly backdrops to that venues notoriously violent entertainments. Salvator himself isnt a public figure, though, and beyond his name, few folk can say they know him.

Before heading out, Linzi asks (sleepily) Dane, *"Do you mind if I stay behind to watch Amin to keep him safe? I'm too tired and spent magically to be of much use, I think."*

----------


## Rithryn

*"That should be fine, will you be alright alone?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"We'll take turns keeping each other safe,"* says Amin.

----------


## Rithryn

*"Very well, make sure you take care of yourself and we will see you soon. If things go south we can always meet up at the boats."*

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the party (sans Linzi) follow Jacintha, who seems to know where she is going based on Amin's directions.

The group finds themselves on a rickety pier that  parallels the waterline on the so-called "Wave St." While there is a  pier that cuts north to the address Jacintha believes is where she is  supposed to go, next to it there is even more ruinous. What once might  have been a small house has been obliterated, collapsed from within by a  twenty-foot-diameter sinkhole. Water from the Narrows fills the hole,  creating a muddy pit strewn with jagged bits of timber and flotsam. The  edges of the hole are slick and patchy with fungus. Immediately south of  the sinkhole, the boardwalk has also collapsed, creating a dangerous  tangle of timber and crazily tilted pilings.

Oh, and in that big sinkhole are three big, disgusting-looking creatures just wallowing in the water that filled in the hole!

*Begin Round One* ...

*R1T23:* Runa, you are astride Diva. What do you?

----------


## Sienna

*"...Think we ought t'do something about these things or just find a way 'round?"* Runa asks, simply standing by for the time being in absence of any overt hostility from the creatures. They're just wallowing; who doesn't like a good wallow every now and then?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"...Think we ought t'do something about these things or just find a way 'round?"* Runa asks, simply standing by for the time being in absence of any overt hostility from the creatures.

*R1T18:*  Hearing someone speaking somewhere, one of the creatures lifts a  tentacle that was drooping in the water. That tentacle's bitter end  looks like something an ill cross between a Venus flytrap and a flypaper  with eyes stuck upon it. There is burbling at the water around it, as  if a gaseous release occurred. But this fell creature doesn't otherwise  stop its leisurely wallow.

*R1T17:* Jacintha, what do you do?

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"I'd like to avoid fighting if possible,"* Jacintha says, calling her psionic kukri to one hand and drawing her physical blade with the other, *"We're not at our best right now. But that might not be doable. Let's not make any sudden moves and see if they'll let us pass."*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard Action: Conjure psionic kukri.
Move action: Move 20 feet to the north, drawing her other kukri at the same time.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* *"I'd like to avoid fighting if possible,"* Jacintha says, calling her psionic kukri to one hand and drawing her physical blade with the other, *"We're not at our best right now. But that might not be doable. Let's not make any sudden moves and see if they'll let us pass."* 

*R1T16-15:* One of those disgusting creatures makes its way out of the sinkhole while another clambers onto the rickety edge of the pier!

*R1T14:* Ernak, what do you do?

----------


## Ason

Ernak's face contorts in disgust. *"Otyugh: sewage-eaters. Best leave them be, if they're not harming anyone. Just move nice and slowly before they get any ideas."*

Putting his hands out before him in a "easy there" posture, Ernak shuffles north to place himself directly to the east of Jacintha.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move Action:* move 5 feet west, 15 feet north, and 5 feet east to place himself directly east of Jacintha
*Standard Action:* change his Tactical Presence to Indomitable Presence (allies w/in 30 feet gain Die Hard feat and +5 morale to Fort saves vs death effects, fatigue/exhaustion effects, or poison effects

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Ernak's face contorts in disgust. *"Otyugh: sewage-eaters. Best leave them be, if they're not harming anyone. Just move nice and slowly before they get any ideas."*

Putting his hands out before him in a "easy there" posture, Ernak  shuffles north to place himself directly to the east of Jacintha.

*R1T13:* Vivino, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Vivino eyes Ernak warily and says, *"Better start saying some of those pretty words or whatever one does to pacify those things."
*
He moves up a little and readies his scythe in a defensive position.

*Spoiler: Not in the face*
Show



Vivino moves 5' to the west and then does an action for Total defense.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Vivino eyes Ernak warily and says, *"Better start saying some of those pretty words or whatever one does to pacify those things. * He moves up a little and readies his scythe in a defensive position. 

*R1T9:* Dane, what do you do?

Green on deck, Runa/Diva in the hole ...

----------


## Rithryn

Hammer in hand Dane whispers to his group.
*"If were going we better do it now before the beasts come at us."*
*Spoiler*
Show

readies action to move with the party if they leave or attack

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Hammer in hand Dane whispers to his group, *"If were going we better do it now before the beasts come at us."* 

*R1T3:*  The last of the three otyughs lumbers out and closes on the party, and  with a big, wet, clumsy command of Taldane it speaks with that big  central maw. *"Name Steve. You look tasty. You join our mouth?"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Runa/Diva, what do you do?

Jacintha on deck, otyughs in the hole, Dane with a readied action ...

----------


## Sienna

*"Ah, uh... Maybe some other time, we've got a prior obligation at the moment,"* Runa says, a touch confused at being politely asked to get in its mouth.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* *"Ah, uh... Maybe some other time, we've got a prior obligation at the moment,"* Runa says, a touch confused at being politely asked to get in its mouth.

*R2T17:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Otyughs on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha, for once, hesitates - a dangerous thing to do, normally. Even so, she shuffles a little bit to the side, bringing her blades up in a defensive stance before adding to the conversation: *"Yeah! We're not food!"*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full action: Total Defense
Free action: 5-foot step to the west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Jacintha, for once, hesitates - a dangerous thing to do, normally. Even  so, she shuffles a little bit to the side, bringing her blades up in a  defensive stance before adding to the conversation: *"Yeah! We're not food!"* 

*R2T16:* Red moves along the pier and then up on the mud, getting closer to Jacintha. *"We taste you, 'kay? See if you taste foody,"*  as from 10' away it undulates its disgusting body to pop out its hip to  bite at Jacintha from 10' away. Jacintha easy dodges the attempt.  Frustrated, it bellows, *"Hey! Let us taste you!"*

*R2T15:*  Blue doesn't even move, but whips a tentacle at Jacintha from a  surprising distance. Even with her parrying blades, only her acrobatic  skill is enough for her to avoid that wretched limb.

*R2T14:* Ernak, what do you do?

Vivino on deck, Dane in the hole ....

----------


## Ason

*"You wouldn't like us: we taste too spicy,"* Ernak says with a shrug to the three otyughs, *"Even our smell can sting the eyes."*

Ernak then begins to spin a sorrowful tale about how various monsters have tried eating the party before, only to spit them out again once their harsh peppery flavor was discovered.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Free Action at Start of Turn:* Tactical Flanker, picking the square south of Ernak
*Move Action:* inspire courage +2 bardic performance, as his sarcastic storytelling boosts his allies' egos 
*Swift Action:* use the Spellsong feat to hide the spell he's about to cast with a Perform check
*Standard Action:* cast Glitterdust, centered on the grid intersection in the middle of Red such that it also catches Green and Blue while avoiding Jacintha

A Bluff check may also be needed, since Ernak's storytelling is probably complete nonsense, but I'll defer to the DM on that one. If this is doubling up on skill checks too cheesy or what-have-you, Ernak will still do the Glitterdust and inspire courage actions but not Spellsong.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* *"You wouldn't like us: we taste too spicy,"* Ernak says with a shrug to the three otyughs, *"Even our smell can sting the eyes."*

Ernak then begins to spin a sorrowful tale about how various monsters  have tried eating the party before, only to spit them out again once  their harsh peppery flavor was discovered brilliantly acting out his  monologue. But Ernak discovers a lesson in the matter of line of effect  as he can't form a spell inside of a monster (but could have gone over  it, which he didn't do). The _glitterdust_ effect goes off as  soon as the magic hits the otyugh and erupts in a poofing cloud of  goldne particles that cover everything.  The monster is quiet angry as  it bellows from being blinded. The cloud does cover Jacintha, but at  least she isn't blinded by the effect.

*R2T13:* Vivino, you were evoking Total Defense. What do you do?

Dane on deck, Steve (Green) in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"It doesn't seem like they are taking the hints,"* Vivino comments. *"Might be time to discourage them directly"*

Vivino tumbles up to green and strikes powerfully down with his scythe.


*Spoiler: Chop Suey*
Show



Acrobatics to move 10' to the west: (1d20+11)[*23*]

Scythe risky strike to attack 

to hit (1d20+10)[*20*]

Damage: (2d4+12)[*19*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* *"It doesn't seem like they are taking the hints,"* Vivino comments. *"Might be time to discourage them directly."*

Vivino tumbles up to green and strikes powerfully down with his scythe for *31*, but he takes *3* himself. 

*R2T12:*  At nearly the same time, Dane "moves with the party" and was going to  move forward 10' as Vivino, but he stops short as he realizes the area  of the pier he was heading to has a hole in it that he likely would've  gone through.

*R2T3:* Steve (Green) bites Vivino with his massive maw, the bulk of it striking Vivino in the neck for only *4 mod*. One tentacle misses Vivino, and the other bounces off of Dane's armor.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Runa,  you are currently mounted on Diva, who is standing on the pier. No  weapon is out, and you are feeling as described in the Discord DM. What  do you do?

Jacintha on deck, otyughs in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

*"Well... Can't say we didn't try,"* Runa says, hopping off Diva. *"Flank 'em, Diva,"* she adds, pointing at the one in front of Vivino and Dane as she raises her holy symbol to cast a spell.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fast dismount, then casting Prayer!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* *"Well... Can't say we didn't try,"* Runa says, hopping off Diva with alacrity. *"Flank 'em, Diva,"*  she adds, pointing at the one in front of Vivino and Dane as she raises  her holy symbol to cast a spell, intoning primal words of power to  Gozreh. A wash of visible, aquamarine energy washes over all of the  current participants, filling the heroes with a sense that they can  overcome any obstacle.

*R3T22:* Diva dips to the  south and around to try and stay out of tentacle range for as long as  possible before committing to the command given, avoiding a tentacle  slap from Steve.

*R3T17:* Jacintha, you are currently using total defense. What do you do?

Otyughs on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Seeing Diva get into a good flanking position, Jacintha nimbly steps around the pier, looking to get into a flanking position herself. As she moves, she does her best to avoid the enemy's tentacles, dodging and weaving in unpredictable ways. Once she arrives in position, she swings hard overhead at her target.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move Action: Moving at half speed so-as not to increase the Acrobatics DC, I'll move one square SE, one square S, and one square SW, to get into a flanking position on green.
Standard Action: Assuming that succeeds, I'll attack green with my psychic kukri. Using Risky Strike.
Attack Roll: (1d20+12)[*17*] Damage: (1d4+12)[*13*] plus Sneak Attack (4d8)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Seeing Diva get into a good flanking position, Jacintha nimbly steps  around the pier, looking to get into a flanking position herself. As she  moves, she does her best to avoid the enemy's tentacles, dodging and  weaving in unpredictable ways. Once she arrives in position, she swings  hard overhead at her target to strike for *31 + disoriented*!

*R3T16:* Red manages to clear its eyes and its eyestalk tentacle and attacks Jacintha with bite and tentacles.

*R3T15:* Blue moves south and attacks Diva .... clearly failing.

*R3T14:* Ernak, do you continue to inspire courage? What do you do?

Vivino on deck, Dane in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak's saga of the party's bad taste evolves into a tale about how their prickly defenses also make them unappetizing. He regales the party and otyughs alike about how--just last night--big red bugs attempted to devour them, only to be smashed into a pulp.

He then takes a deep breath of relatively clean air and flexes his muscles for the muddy, disgusting journey ahead. Ernak then walks westward and then slightly southwest, heading off the pier and into the mud to better surround the otyughs. The Shoanti man then swings his earthbreaker down at the northernmost otyugh.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Free Action (at start of turn):* tactical flanker on the square directly south of him; maintain bardic performance
*Swift Action:* adopt Primal Warrior Stance; can ignore difficult terrain on charges (_irrelevant b/c fatigued_), gains +1 size if helpful for CMB/CMD/resisting special attacks; +2 size for melee weapon damage
*Move Action:* 20 feet west off the pier onto mud, 5 feet southwest (_costs 10 feet of movement due to mud?_) to get into flanking position on Red with Vivino; 
*Standard Action:* risky strike at Red; attack roll (1d20+14)[*25*]; damage roll (4d6+14)[*28*] (_does not include fatigue penalties on either roll, nor bonuses from various party abilities / flanking_)

Ernak's maneuvers need to be reset from the last fight. He should not have been in primal warrior stance to start this battle, but he's adopting it now anyways and has gained now advantages from it so far in this fight, so it all works out.

Also, sometime after this battle, Ernak will want to spend 10 minutes during the next moment of downtime to change his readied maneuvers for the day, as I forgot to change them up during the rest. I will remember to call this out when that moment happens, as this is on me as a player, but I'm also stating it here for my own reference.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Ernak's saga of the party's bad taste evolves into a tale about how  their prickly defenses also make them unappetizing. He regales the party  and otyughs alike about how--just last night--big red bugs attempted to  devour them, only to be smashed into a pulp.

He then takes a deep breath of relatively clean air and flexes his  muscles for the muddy, disgusting journey ahead. Ernak On his way, the  now sighted Red swings his tentacle at Ernak. it hits Ernak in the knee  for *4* ... definitely an accidental strike than a  dedicated one; had Ernak been closer, it might have been an opening for  him to instantly grab at the monster. Ernak does a hop down into the mud  into a position to better surround the creatures. He finds that the hop  down and the mud keeps him out of reach, so he closes as intended, but  Blue manages a tentacle smack against him at a great distance that slams  against the side of Ernak's neck for *8*.

*R3T13:* Vivino, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

Vivino nods thanks to Diva and then proceeds bring down two powerful strikes against green.

*Spoiler: harvest time*
Show




With prayer and flanking (bonuses not included)

Risky strike 1: to hit (1d20+10)[*17*] and 
      damage: weapon (2d4+12)[*17*] and vicious (2d6)[*5*] and sneak if allowed (4d6)[*16*]

Risky strike 2: to hit (1d20+4)[*19*] and
      damage: weapon (2d4+12)[*17*] and vicious (2d6)[*8*] and sneak if allowed (4d6)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Vivino nods thanks to Diva and then proceeds  bring down two powerful strikes against green. Both strikes hit, and  completely tear apart the otyugh, with Vivino taking a total of *5* from his weapon. 

*R3T12:* Dane, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Dane moves up to the creature ad swings his hammer over Vivinos head at the beast.
*"Duck Vivinno."*
*Spoiler*
Show

moves next to vivino south of red and risky strikes vital strikes the otyugh. (1d20+12)[*26*] (4d6+16)[*30*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Dane moves up to the creature and swings his hammer over Vivino's head at the beast, calling out, *"Duck, Vivinno!"*as he connects for *31*.

*R3T9:*  The door to Salvator Scream's alleged studio swings open, right by  where Ernak was standing a minute ago! An elven woman stands there ...  tall even for an elven female at 6' 5", but surely not weighing more  than 120 lbs. Here eyes appear pitch black, as does her hair. She moves  to the western edge of the pier and jumps down into the mud. Though Dane  was flanking with Ernak, it seems that she is definitely threatening  the otyugh with her spiked chain and not the party, so he has flank with  her as well (and she with him). She calls out, *"Hi, everyone! I'm Laori Vaus! Quite a scrum you have going here, eh?"*

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Runa, what do you do?

Diva on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

Things are a touch crowded on the front, so Runa opts to hang back for the time being and leave it to Diva. *"Nice work. Onto the next one! Keep flanking them, Diva!"* she says, taking aim at blue!

*Spoiler*
Show

Runa will use Storm Burst on blue! (1d20+9)[*19*] to hit for (1d6+3)[*9*] damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Things are a touch crowded on the front, so Runa opts to hang back for the time being and leave it to Diva. *"Nice work. Onto the next one! Keep flanking them, Diva!"*  she says, taking aim at Blue! She quietly concentrates on a prayer to  Gozreh and a micro-stormfront appears above Blue to buffet it with  static bursts of lightning and rock it with high winds for *12 NL*.

*R4T22:* Diva has to navigate a fallen otyugh to get to Blue, but does so and snaps at her target to hit it for *13*.

*R4T17:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Otyughs on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha finds herself in an unenviable position - she's not flanking her foe, and can't get to a flanking position without exposing herself to danger. However, they seem to have the upper hand, so she accepts this indignity and slashes at Red with both kukris, prizing damage over accuracy.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full Action: Full Attack with Risky Strike.
Attack (Main): (1d20+12)[*29*]
Damage: (1d4+12)[*15*]
Attack (Off-Hand): (1d20+10)[*18*]
Damage: (1d4+10)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Jacintha finds herself in an unenviable position - she's not flanking  her foe, and can't get to a flanking position without exposing herself  to danger. However, they seem to have the upper hand, so she accepts  this indignity and slashes at Red with both kukris, prizing damage over  accuracy, both kukri striking for *32*. 

*R4T16-15:* Red bites at the newcomer, but she slams the chain hard against its melon so that it is *dazed* by the impact. Blue attacks the big bird with a bite and both tentacles, failing to land a blow.

*R4T14:* Ernak, what do you do?

Vivino on deck, Dane in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak concludes his tale of the party's victories over all creatures who attempt to eat them with a resounding roar of triumph. He then drives his earthbreaker twice at the nearest otyugh, working himself into an offensive rhythm.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Free Action (start of turn):* tactical flanker on the square directly south of him; stop bardic performance but Lingering Performance keeps it going for next 2 rounds
*Swift Action:* Encouraging Roar boost, granting +2 to morale to attack/damage for 1 round to allies w/in 30 feet
*Full-Round Action:* full attack with risky strike at Red (_does not include fatigue penalties on either roll, nor bonuses from various party abilities / flanking; does include size increase from stance_)
Attack 1: (1d20+14)[*17*] to-hit; damage (4d6+14)[*27*]
Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*11*] to-hit; damage (4d6+14)[*27*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Ernak concludes his tale of the party's victories over all creatures who  attempt to eat them with a resounding roar of triumph. He then drives  his earthbreaker twice at the nearest otyugh, working himself into an  offensive rhythm, killing it completely.

*R4T13:* Vivino, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Newcomer in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Welcome to the party new friend!  Now it might be time to get a bit messy...er"*  Vivino announces.  Then he makes his way through the dead creature in order to help flank with Diva. 

Then with a mighty slash cleaves into the remaining creature.


*Spoiler*
Show



The goal of the movement is to end up 10' to the north and 15' to the west.  

If able to tumble there: (1d20+11)[*18*]

If not able to tumble will still move there and take the attack of opportunity.

Once in position will make one risky strike at blue: (1d20+10)[*12*]

Damage if it hits: (2d4+12)[*19*] plus (2d6)[*10*] and sneak attack of (4d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* *"Welcome to the party new friend!  Now it might be time to get a bit messy...er,"*   Vivino announces.  Then he makes his way through the dead creature in  order to help flank with Diva, but with the slippery mud and everything,  he doesn't get far before a tentacle slams against his armor. These  things have already proven their lethargy, though, so Vivino stops  trying to move delicately and continues with purpose, though having  tried to be acrobatic, jumping down off the pier, and then moving past  the corpse of the dead otyugh means he loses steam once he gets to the  enemy/

*R4T12:* Dane, what do you do?

Laori on deck, Runa in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Dane tries to navigate on or around the fallen  otyugh to get to the last active one, even as it snaps at him with its  massive maw. Once in position, he gives a mighty swing of his earth  breaker to hit it for *35*. 

*R4T9:*  Laori scrambles over the other fallen otyugh to get in position to  strike the last otyugh, but it took a lot out of her just to go that  small amount.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T23:* Runa, what do you do?

Diva on deck, Jacintha in the hole ...

----------


## Sienna

*"Once more!"* Runa says, keeping up the assault on blue.

*Spoiler*
Show

Another Storm Burst, (1d20+9)[*19*] to hit for (1d6+3)[*8*] damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* *"Once more!"* Runa says, keeping up the assault on Blue, pelting it with a mini-storm for another *13 NL*. As luck and skill would have it, that knocks the otyugh unconscious.

*Combat Ends!*

Do you kill the unconscious otyugh, or what do you do?

----------


## Ason

After the last otyugh falls, Ernak pays it no mind and instead turns toward the newcomer, offering with a smile, *"Thank you, Loari, for the timely aid. It's a shame the city's sewers may not be as clean for a time, but otyughs can't just start gobbling up citizens. What brings you to Salvator's today?"*

Ernak also begins to repeatedly cast prestidigitation on himself, on his equipment, and anyone else who requests it in order to remove any sewage or stench left on them by the otuyghs.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane looks around at the group.
*"How's everyone lookin after?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"It's Laori,"* she corrects. *"Quick, let's get inside the shack. Lots of noise and shouting and magic might bring some of those creepy thugs about. We'll see to the wounded then."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Well met and well fought Laori, and I agree with your suggestion."* Vivino says as heads towards the shack.

----------


## lostsole31

Laori guides the group into/through the southern door. You get the feeling that is not the main entrance, which makes sense given the pier, but that the door to the west is the main entrance. Still, this is where Laori brings you into the home and studio of Salvator Scream. Both of this rooms windows are tightly shuttered, yet the air inside seems strangely fresh and scented, no doubt because of the six large candles that burn within. Each candle has been affixed by a glob of melted wax to the crown of a gleaming, polished skull, and each of these impromptu and grisly candleholders has been placed atop an otherwise clear desk to the west, arrayed in a gentle arc. A chair sits before the desk, and a careful stack of papers and scrolls sits inside the arc of skulls. To the south stands a nearly empty cabinet, its shelves barren save for a few paintbrushes and a cracked pottery urn.

It's obvious that this chamber served Salvator as his studio, and it was here that he likely spent the majority of his time, committing the visions of violence in his head to canvas. His painting supplies, finished art, and easel seem to have been taken, leaving behind only the rooms few furnishings.

She begins in what will become a hyper-cheerful fashion you will know her for, *"Hi! Again, I'm Laori Vaus, and I'm a priestess of the god of darkness and pain, Zon-Kuthon! So, are you looking for Salvator Scream as well? I wanted to speak with him because his art has a lot of themes important to my faith. I was hoping you could help me get an audience with Salvator?"*

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"Well met, Laori,"* Jacintha offers after a bit of hesitation. *"Unfortunately, I'm not sure if we can help you with that. We came here looking for Salvador Scream ourselves, but obviously he's not here. I don't know if there's much we can help with, other than by searching this place for clues as to where he's gone."* After a moment, she adds, *"You're a lot more cheerful than I'd have expected from someone worshiping a god of darkness and pain."*

----------


## Moriar

*"I agree, it is refreshing to meet someone be cheerful about darkness...and pain?"* Vivino adds.  *"Perhaps we can search this place together for clues."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Great!"* she says. *"It's already crowded in this room, though, so .... after you."*

----------


## Moriar

Vivino will head on in and start looking for clues or anything else of note.

----------


## lostsole31

There's a door to the east and north out of the studio (not counting the exit to the south. Which do you take?

----------


## Ason

The more Loari talks, the more perplexed Ernak looks. Several times he opens his mouth to speak and then closes it again, clearly unsure what to say.

Finally, he changes the subject by saying with a shrug, *"Given Salvator's, erm, macabre reputation, we should be wary as we explore. I doubt an artist would boobytrap his own home, but the district is in chaos right now, so he may have taken precautions. Or if he's already fled, who knows what damage a half-finished artwork of his might do?"*

Ernak himself makes no move to inspect the door for dangers, however.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Oh, wait!"* Laori says, trying to remember something. *"Okay..."* she says to herself, trying to remember things, *"I already told you about the rumor that some emperoror has him. OH! I know! I found something in this room you might be very interested in..."
*
She takes out a scrap of cloth. *"I found and kept of an embroidery. I recognize it as coming from a government official's uniform, but I don't understand it's significance. I assume a bloodstained fragment of a politician's uniform would be of interest to you, though."
*
She hands over the scrap. *"Oh, I almost forgot! I heard that Salvator might be held by some emperor guy."
*
It seems a solid memory is not one of her crosses to bear in this life.

The group takes a look at what is obviously from a high-ranking Korvosan official, since the city's coat-of-arms appears on the fragment.
*Spoiler: Ernak*
Show

Ernak, you recognize that this fragment comes from the uniform of the seneschal of Castle Korvosa.

----------


## Ason

Ernak crooks his head at Laori and asks quizzically, *"By 'some emperor guy,' you mean that gang leader taking over this area, right? If this torn fabric is whose I think it is,"* Ernak shoots a meaningful look at the rest of the party, *"then I think I know where we can find Salvator. But just to be sure, can you lead us to where you found that cloth?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Yes?"* she says very questioningly. *"I thought I was pretty well-informed of the political movers and shakers from Nidal through Varisia. I tried to be well-informed about the city-state of Korvosa before coming here, but since I got here, nothing is what I thought it would be. I don't think the queen has established herself as an empress? So, I am guessing it is some local guy with delusions of grandeur. Anyway, follow me!"*

She opens the northern door to reveal a fifteen-foot-long hallway with facing doors at the end.  She heads up and thumbs to the western door. *"That's the actual main entrance, but this,"* she opens the eastern door, *"is his bedroom. I found that scrap between the wall and the bed."*

A single bed, the blankets and pillows atop it scattered and in disarray, sits to the south in this room. More muddy boot prints mar the wooden floor here and a splash of dried blood decorates one pillow.

----------


## Moriar

*"Once we are done searching here, did you want to come with us to see and or free Salvator?"* Vivino asks Laori before proceeding to search the room.

*Spoiler: Senses*
Show



Vivino will use his senses to search the room and also try to get a sense of Laori's honesty and sense of character.

----------


## lostsole31

The party does a quick-search of the bedroom, and do not find anything else of note.

----------


## Ason

Ernak pauses for a moment, glancing between Laori and the party members on the verge of speaking, before finally saying,* "That scrap of cloth belongs to the man we're seeking. I have no doubt about it now. The mud and blood in here tell me he didn't leave willingly. I can only imagine that gang leader has one--or likely both--Salvator and our friend, though I can't say why he would want to kidnap either man."*

He pauses to think through his next words carefully before continuing, *"I think we'll have to pay a visit to the Emperor of Korvosa sooner rather than later. While I'd prefer to work this out diplomatically, given our last scrape with his goons and the battle scene left here, I'm guessing it may not be much of a social call. Perhaps the boot prints could point us in our next direction, though?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"I agree with your assessment Ernak.  You mentioned that you knew where this emperor and therefore our sought after acquaintance.  Would you be able to guide us there in order to scout things out?"*  Vivino asks.

----------


## lostsole31

Laori looks confused. She scratches her head. She stops scratching her head. She looks at Vivino with mouth open, and then closes mouth and looks down, before repeating the process three times more, each time looking more confused than the last. *"Did I say I know where the Emperor is? If I did, I don't know why I'd say that."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Good to know information that as well Laori, bit it had sounded like Ernak knew perhaps.*" Vivino clarified.

----------


## Ason

Ernak shakes his head at Vivino's suggestion. *"No, I merely meant that... the man we were asked to find? I'm pretty sure that bloody scrap of cloth belonged to his uniform. He was here, now he's gone, and there's signs of a struggle. Who else should I guess besides that emperor fellow? I suppose we could ask around, if we're not able to find clues or footprints to follow here, if that's what you mean. But asking around too much might draw the wrong kind of attention."*

----------


## lostsole31

Laori is trying to process this, *"Wait, so a highly-placed member of the government is actually an inspired artist? Who IS this Salvator Scream, anyway? You'd think he could afford a better studio than this one."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha speaks up, finally. *"I think we've already attracted the wrong kind of attention, and it's only a matter of time before the 'Emperor' finds us. Unless we want to wait for his goons to find us, I think being proactive and speaking to people is a good idea."*

----------


## Moriar

*"My apologies Ernak.  Perhaps we should return to our original plan of discretely asking people around the docks for the Emperor or Salvatores whereabouts?"*  Vivino states.

----------


## lostsole31

Runa nods and says, *"Agreed. I'm heading out to keep Diva company. Remember, though ... we did good here today, but we're also tired, and we've seen how it affected our ability to fight. Perhaps we should reconvene with Jamento or Pimento or whatever his name was and Linzi?"*

----------


## Ason

*"Amin, I think it was,"* Ernak clarifies. *"We'll definitely need a proper rest before we chase any leads the emperor, as given our last meeting with his crew the next one could get bloody."

"Laori, would you want to work with us to track down Salvator? It might be dangerous, and people could get hurt, especially if the emperor's involved, so I understand if you decline. To lay our cards on the table, Salvator had been meeting with a friend of ours, a local swordmaster who maybe knew where to find a different friend of ours who works for Korvosa's government. I imagine all three men are now kidnapped by the emperor you mentioned,"*  Ernak pauses, taking in that fact, before adding sarcastically, *"so woe betide anyone else who gets named as a possible lead for our little band's search, I guess, heh."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'd be happy to!"* Laori chirps cheerfully.

Runa is already outside, is anyone/ everyone else good with this plan?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha nods. *"Sounds like a plan. I could certainly do with some rest."*

----------


## Moriar

Vivno agrees with this plan and heads outside as well.

----------


## lostsole31

The party manages to get to the burnt-out redoubt (poetry!) and meet with Linzi and Amin. Amin watched over Linzi so at least she's rereshed. Neither they nor the party on the way there meet with any trouble. You might see the odd Korvosan, but it's clear they are fearful and don't wish to interact.

Once the party meets up, Runa admits, *"Listen, it looks like you're doing well here for now. If you don't mind, so we don't have to continue running escort or ... no offense, Pimento ... babysitting, I am going to fly him during cover of night back to the main city. First, I'll stop by the waterfront of Barris and Ridwan are still there and direct them to rendezvous here."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you for your help Runa.*" Vivino says

After Runa departs he turns to the others, "*While we wait for the others to arrive, anyone have any ideas on how best to track down this Emperor?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Sure!"* pipes up Linzi. *"Get some sleep and attack with a fresh perspective. You guys smell AWFUL ... like you had a fight with a sewer monster or something. And you look bedraggled as can be."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak furrows his brow in thought as he puzzles over the next steps near the wreckage of last night's fire. *"Amin or Laori, I don't suppose either of you know off-hand where this emperor's lair is, do you? I think all our leads are pointing to him, unfortunately."*

If neither native of the area knows, Ernak gives an appreciative smile before continuing. *"Well, Vivino... you, Dane, Jacintha, our two new friends, and I could probably ask around the nearby area while we wait for Barris and Ridwan to catch up. Six is the most we'd ever want for this sort of thing anyway. That's large enough to fend off any gang attention but probably just small enough to not be obviously suspicious."*

He pauses, again taking stock of things. *"Our initial contact is missing. The last person we know that contact was with was likely kidnapped by the emperor, and we found a clue suggesting the person we're truly looking to rescue is likely at the emperor's lair too. So visiting the emperor is all I can think of, and as I'm not much of an urban tracker or a diviner, asking around is I can come up with myself. If anyone has any better or safer ideas, however, I'm all for that instead."

*After his small monologue, Ernak pauses, considers Linzi's words, and then sheepishly adds. *"...actually, a rest might do us all some good. Maybe we freshen up and then worry about what comes next? If it is the emperor we're after, we'll need all our strength for the work ahead. Asking around can wait a few more hours anyways. It's not like a lair is going to move around on us, ha!"*

----------


## lostsole31

Ernak turns to see that Runa has already taken Amin away, and Laori just shrugs.

The fatigued party tucks in and hides, moving to sleep but setting watches nonetheless, covering the remainder of this day and through the night and into the morning.

During that time, everyone eats and drinks. Linzi didn't have any rations, so Dane has to give her one. Laori also didn't expect to be caught in "wildnerness mode" and doesnt' have any kind of pack or loadout.

Ernak, you have the most food. Do you share with Laori?

----------


## Ason

Ernak gingerly holds out one of his rations to Laori and studies her expression as she receives the gift, trying to understand this strange woman.
*
"Tell me, Laori, where are you from?"* he asks as the party shares their meals, *"If you haven't met Salvator before, should I take that to mean you're not from Old Korvosa?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Laori is only too happy take the food.

Everyone beds down, witch watches being set, and it is a long long rest through the remainder of the day, into the night, and then the next morning.

Does anyone change their daiies the next morning?

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: morning prep*
Show



Only thing Vivino will do on the morning is to replace reduce person with Shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*Starday, 16 Desnus 4708 AR (Waxing Gibbous)
Weather: 70 / 55 F. Trace precipitation (< 1/8" rain). Dry.*

The next morning, everyone gets up and performs their daily actions.

What now?

----------


## Rithryn

Dane wakes up to his usual ritual of putting on his armor and cursing Asmodeus.

----------


## Ason

After their usual morning routines, Ernak says to the others, *"So... unless anyone has a better idea, I suppose we try to find that gang leader now? Should we just ask around?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Sounds good to me!"* chirps Linzi. *"I mean, people are keeping to themselves, but this isn't a post-apocalyptic wasteland. It's still a very dense population, just one that's been through trauma."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Agreed, perhaps we should go back to the dock's?"*  Vivino suggests. *"Neither myself nor my sister Varia are the best talkers, but she sometimes says I can be scary"*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane raises his hand.
*"I spent my youth in a bar, and trained with Cailenites. I'm good with people."*

----------


## lostsole31

The L-adies (Linzi and Laori) look about curiously. Linzi pipes up, *"Umm, is Sister Varia a contact here we should meet?"*

----------


## Moriar

"*Well, to be honest you have already met her to some degree,"* Vivino admits.* "A time ago, I was able to absorb her personality into my being when she almost passed away.  Now she 'resides' within me.  I'm hoping to be able and bring her back one day properly.

Though lately I do feel as if she is getting stronger*," Vivino finishes with a somewhat confused look on his face.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Ohhhh!, Ha ... haha .... hahahaha, how charming!"* comes a forced laugh from Linzi who then whispers to Dane, *"He's crazy."*

*"Is, uh, is ... Sister Varia with us ... now?"* she asks Vivino off-handedly and no longer looking quite at him, before another side-mouthed whisper to Dane, *"Don't make eye contact, and don't run."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Not at this time no,"* Vivino answers.  *"I'm sure you will know when she is at the surface.  She tends to use what illusion magic I have to make the appearance more like her.


Now, shall we go talk to people?"*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane gestured forward. 
*"Aye, let's go."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha frowns at the mention of Vivino's... other soul in his body, but says nothing.

To the suggestion of going out and talking to people, she adds, *"I'll do what I can to help. I know Old Korvosa, and I'm decent with people. And I'm eager to find some sort of useful lead."*

----------


## lostsole31

*D*espite Jacintha's willingness to talk to folks, it's really Ernak who leads the charge, seconded by Dane. Of course, their gift of gab means that they take a little longer than they necesarily needed, but they do good work in calming the folks they talk to. Still, four hours is a small investment of enjoying fellow human contact and learning several key points of information.
The Emperor of Old Korvosa rules Old Dock from his palace on Silk Street. Hes seized control of several tenements there, and rarely leaves the place. Mobs of his fanatics scour the streets of Old Dock, seeking more conscripts for his cause. Those who resist are instead captured for other purposes.The emperor sees Old Korvosa as his stage. He forces some of his prisoners to take part in violent, deadly games or gruesome performances, pitting them against his most ferocious pets and followers. Others he simply beheads with his favorite toy, an extravagant guillotine called the Tall Knife.Those who seek to speak with the emperor must first earn his respect by providing him with entertainment. Of late, it is said that the emperors favorite entertainment is a brutal game he invented called blood pig. Hes converted a large rooftop inside of his palace into a playing field for this game, and the howls and screams of those playing and watching can be heard throughout Old Dock every evening.Before the quarantine, the emperor was a man named Pilts Swastel, the owner of a notorious theater called Exemplary Execrables in Old Korvosa.

The Emperor of Old Korvosas palace is located at 11 Silk Street in Old Dock, a collection of tenements and abandoned stores that barely escaped destruction during a recent fire that consumed much of the city block to the west.

----------


## Ason

As the party reviews all they have learned so far, Ernak looks up at the sky in an attempt to guess the time of day.

When the review is finished, he offers, *"So... what's the plan on going after this guy? I'm not sure kicking in the door will end in our favor, but bloodsports are not my favorite kind of performance either..."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Though bloodsports do fit into my area of expertise, perhaps we should try scouting out these places to get a better idea of what we can expect?"* Vivino suggests. * "Perhaps we would be able to locate our friend before things get out of control?"*

----------


## Ason

Ernak furrows his brows in contemplation. *"Scouting before we leap in sounds wise. Are you thinking sneaking around the place or bluffing our way in? I suppose we could always do the former and default to the latter if we're discovered. It at least would not hurt to see the outside of this place."

"But since Tesh started that fight for us with the Emperor's goons the other day, it's possible they'll be on the lookout for a group matching our description. Not much to be done about that, but at least I can..."* At that, Ernak activates his sleeves of many garments to shift the color and style of his nonmagical clothing to at least grant some differences in appearance. When the process is finished, he gives a what-can-you-do smiling shrug with a chuckle at his own expense.

----------


## Moriar

*"That is a good idea Ernak,"* Vivino agrees and soon his own outfit and face shimmer until he looks more like at typical dock worker.  He looks to be carrying a somewhat bent quarterstaff rather than a scythe.
*
"Let us observe what we can from the outside.  Be  ready to do some smooth talking Ernak if we get spotted.  Let us head out and see what we can see of this hideout."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party moves out towards where they've been told is the neighborhood of Pilts' Palace.

The streets surrounding the palace are littered with bodies, rubble, and refuse; feral dogs, stirges, drain spiders, and other vermin scuttle around with a bravery not seen in the city before the quarantine. The farther one ventures into Old Dock and the closer one draws to the palace, the fewer citizens appear behind boarded windows, and the more signs of the emperors mob grow. Vandalism, brutalized bodies hung up on display, remnants of fires, and other evidence of public violence are everywhere.

The Emperor of Old Korvosas palace is located at 11 Silk Street in Old Dock, a collection of tenements and abandoned stores that barely escaped destruction during a recent fire that consumed much of the city block to the west. The palace consists of six buildings, the lower floors of which have been gutted and destroyed by mob violence. Only the upper floors of the northern buildings remain intact; to the south, the roofs alone remain, leaving hollow shells of buildings below. Other than this, all of these wood buildings are stable and in no danger of collapse, despite the large amount of cosmetic damage the mob has inflicted on them in the form of graffiti, scorch marks, and weapon play.

Do you try to mingle in with the mob, or avoid the mob entirely and find a side way into the palace?

----------


## Moriar

*"Shall we try to merge with the mob and be our own group within said pack?"* Vivino whispers a suggestion.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Okay!"* Laori says cheerfully. She reaches down to the ground in her spiked elven chain with mithral spikes, her beautiful and exotic spiked chain hanging from her side. She puts s single finger in mud, and then boops her nose with it. She looks at the others through her completely black eyes and gives that beatifically creepy smile.

----------


## Ason

Ernak arches one eyebrow in amused skepticism at Laori's disguise before whispering back to Vivino and the others.* "I'd prefer to first try discretely slipping around the mob, if that's okay with you, Vivino. If that fails, then we'll have to brave the mob after all. It's just that 'a Korvosan, a Shoanti, an elf, and a dwarf walk into a palace' is how you start a joke. I'm not sure the rest of us can blend in as well as you can."*

Eyeing the 'palace', he adds, *"Plus, I'm no engineer, but six buildings with no real lower floors means there's got to be a few ways into this place. There might just be an opening on the other side. Let's circle around the palace and see if we can avoid the eyes of onlookers entirely."*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane lightly taps his armor.
*"Im not much for sneaking."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak shrugs and says optimistically, *"I think Dane and Vivino have me outvoted, unless Jacintha has any input to share. Blending in with crowds it is then! I'll just slouch to look less conspicuous, I suppose."*

----------


## lostsole31

Linzi, not represented in Ernak's joke, simply shrugs. She knows that she is not represented because halflings actually are sneaky.

Jacintha what is your input?

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"Hmm..."* Jacintha furrows her brow in thought. *"I'd prefer to sneak around, but a group is only as stealthy as its loudest member. Honestly, I'm not sure either option has much chance of success, but... let's try and blend with the crowd, see how that goes."*

----------


## lostsole31

As the party moves closer to the crowd, they are so exotic and mixed that they are easily noticed and the mob reacts to the party's presence as they jeer the newcomers. Lewd comments are hurled, racial epithets howled, and all manner of insults are lobbed at the party. Four thugs congregate to front of the mob to accost the party, with one speaking up, *"What's the meaning of your intrusion into the emperor's domain? Explain your presence in Old Korvosa."*

----------


## Ason

Ernak keeps his slouching posture and turns to the thug who initiated  the conversation. Drawing on his childhood days in Old Korvosa, Ernak  peppers his speech with neighborhood slang whenever he can to establish  his legitimacy.* "Everyone knows the Emperor's crew is tough, and you can see it's hard getting by 'round here looking like we do,"* he says while jerking his thumb back at the rest of the party amid the crowd's jeers.

*"But my friends and I have cracked a few skulls back in the day, and even Shoanti gotta eat,"* Ernak states with a grin. *"Plus,  I figure every emperor needs to have some 'exotic' goons, just for show  if nothing else. Taldor's got them Ulfen Guards, and Korvosa now has  those Gray Maidens doing the queen's dirty work. Since we don't exactly  'fit in', it's not like enlisting us would threaten the Emperor's  current movers and shakers, like yourselves, but we've still got the muscles to  do what needs doing. So we figured we'd come check out the Emperor's  place for ourselves and see what's to see around here."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Reminder:* Ernak is wearing a Headband of Social Competence, so if he is about to say something that will antagonize the main thug (_i.e. "worsen his attitude"_) then Ernak will stop his little speech right there, catching himself mid-sentence if need be.

Also, just for fun, I don't think Ernak has directly told a lie, though he's definitely lied by implication here.

Also,  because Ernak definitely does not trust this man, he is going to Sense  Motive throughout this exchange to assess whether these thugs are trying to trick or otherwise  take advantage of the party.

----------


## lostsole31

The Shoanti's desires to join are met with derision and scorn from the mob, but the guard waves them down, despite laughing with them.  *"Fair enough, surrender your weapons to us, and we'll take you to be judged by the emperor."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

As Jacintha has little need of physical weapons, she doesn't hesitate in taking out her kukri and presenting it to the guard -- but she does glance to her teammates to see if they're doing the same.

----------


## Moriar

*"Beware the spiky bits,"* Vivino says with a grin as he hands over his scythe.  *"Looking forward to getting that back*"

----------


## Ason

*"Judged?"* Ernak says quizzically, pausing before he hands over his weapon, *"That's a very specific word. Is there something I should know about what's ahead?"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Ernak would like to make a Sense Motive check vs this guard and the other gang members around him, as he isn't exactly trusting of them.

He is not trying to be openly defiant or hostile to the guards with this question but rather is just puzzled.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane lets out a sigh as he looks at his weapons.
*"Aye, here."*
H hands them his earthbreaker "Drinking Companion", than from his back his Earthbreaker "Blessing", han hands them two light hammers.
*"Hope they aren't too heavy for ya."*

----------


## lostsole31

> As Jacintha has little need of physical weapons, she doesn't hesitate in taking out her kukri and presenting it to the guard -- but she does glance to her teammates to see if they're doing the same.


They accept her sheathed kukri.



> *"Beware the spiky bits,"* Vivino says with a grin as he hands over his scythe.  *"Looking forward to getting that back*"


There's a round of laughter for the first part, and even louder for the second. 

One of the guards points to Vivino's sling, and does a gesture for him to hand it over. Does he?



> *"Judged?"* Ernak says quizzically, pausing before he hands over his weapon, *"That's a very specific word. Is there something I should know about what's ahead?"*


He just smiles and grins as he takes your earthbreaker, and there's laughter amongst the mob, something about "jabber" and a "tall knife."

Meanwhile, Ernak, you handed over your weapon (singular, as you put it, which likely meant your earthbreaker). They seem to be waiting for you to hand over your obvious bow, quiver of arrows, warhammer, and knives. Do you?*Spoiler: Ernak OOC*
Show

The guard is gleeful.




> Dane lets out a sigh as he looks at his weapons. *"Aye, here."* H hands them his earthbreaker _Drinking Companion_, than from his back his Earthbreaker _Blessing_, then hands them two light hammers. *"Hope they aren't too heavy for ya."*


The 32 pounds worth of weapons are not too heavy, but he does have to hand off to other guards (as he's been doing with the other weapons), because of the bulk. Meanwhile, Dane, he looks you up and down at your armor and says appreciatively, breaking "character" just enough to say, *"Nice rig."*

Laori cheerily hands over her spiked chain. Of course, that spiked chain is her weapon. She also wears spiked chain ... as in an elven chain shirt with spikes. Coming from any other woman's mouth, what she says next would sound suggestive and sultry, but from her it is asked as innocently as a naive bairn. *"These other chains are attached. Should I take off my top?"*

That definitely garners a lot of catcalls.  

*"S-s-sure,"* says the guard, hungrily.

And with that, she carefully takes off backpack and everything for outerwear so that she can then take off her elven spiked chain. The guard has to hold it carefully to not stab himself.

Linzi of course, has her finely crafted crossbow and her more mundane aldori dueling sword.  The problem is, you do not currently have Linzi for her to give up those weapons!  :Haley: 

Do you (plural) crane your necks looking around for her, or focus on the task at hand?

----------


## Moriar

Vivino will hand over his sling and though he won't crane his neck looking for Linzi he will keep an eye out for her.

----------


## Ason

With a last longing look at his earthbreaker, Ernak steels his face as parts with the rest of his weapons. A look of realization dawns on his face, and he says quietly and conspiratorially to the lead thug, *"Oh, you mean the Emperor's game? I'm looking forward to it, heh. I'll put on a good show for his 'loyal subjects', don't worry."*

 Straightening up from his slouch to his full height, he adds loudly with bravado for the crowd's benefit, *"So who's ready for some blood pig?! I promise I won't hog all the glory! Eh? We won't give you a boar-ing show! Ha ha!"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

If possible, I'd like for Ernak to make some kind of check here to attempt to curry favor with the crowd. He think he knows what's coming next, given the rumors we heard at the start of this section. He's going to lean into that guess, unless his headband of social competence tells him that's a really bad idea. He's not really gung-ho on the idea of violence as art, especially if innocents get hurt in the process, but he recognizes he doesn't have much of a choice at this point, so he's trying to make the best plays he can with the bad hand he was dealt. Maybe Bluff? But he's also trying to put on a show, so I could see Perform (Act) instead. Your call, but like I said, he's going to try to win over the crowd if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

Oh, there are a lot of cheers as Ernak says his bit and hands over his weapons and makes his claim. Plenty of jeers, true, but some support. The party begins to be led into area *C1* (Palace Entrance). The interior of this home has been gutted. A huge mound of rubblebroken timbers, bits of wall, ruined furniture, and other debrislies heaped in the center of the room. Rickety wooden stairs wind up to a splintered hole in the wall near the roof above.

They are walked up the stairs, members of mob and guards leading and following all, and then guided across the rope bridge into Area *C2* (Guardroom). What was once an attic has been cleared of all clutter, leaving a large open area under exposed rafters and the roof above. Rope bridges lead to other areas outside of the room to the northeast and southwest, and a flight of stairs descends to a lower floor to the northwest.

While the northeast rope bridge is level, the southwest one climbs an additional 10 feet to area *C3*, turning the bridge into a somewhat unsettling (but still relatively safe) rope stairway. The wooden stairs descend to a floor that has been filled almost completely with rubble that blocks entry from below.

Finally, it's across that rope bridge and to area *C3* (The Emperor's Throne): This open-air balcony is shielded from rain and sun by a brightly colored canvas roof that extends up over the area like a half-dome, held in place by a wooden framework. The inside of the canvas has been decorated with scenes of gruesome debauchery; battlefields, executions, torture chambers, and human-eating monsters all vie for space. The balcony contains two major features of note. The first is a high-backed throne that looks like a poor mans version of the Crimson Throne, a thing of blood-red cushions and silks and spikes. Directly west of the throne stands an intimidating device: a tall guillotine of carved wood and bone, its base depicting grasping demonic feet and the housing of its glittering blade a leering demonic face.

This balcony is where the Emperor of Old Korvosa holds court, 25' off the ground and overlooking a large rooftop.

Sitting in the throne is a an odious mana thin Chelaxian cursed from childhood by acne, made worse of late by his recent bout with blood veil. Pilts has an extensive collection of costumes, and he delights in mixing and matching them to create an endless array of variations on what he believes to be royal attire. That his costumes are generally threadbare and ratty gives him the look more of a vagrant king than actual royalty, but all who have pointed this out to him before have felt the Tall Knifes kiss. Despite his unsavory appearance, Pilts has an almost hypnotic speaking voice and a real talent for grandstanding and delivering compelling soliloquies; these are his greatest tools for gathering the desperate and cruel to his banner.

The Emperor is attended directly by four thugs and a small-sized, hooded creature. In addition, guards are about the heroes, and the main bulk of the mob is squeezed in wherever it cand find standing room.

After hearing whispers in his ear from a couple guards from downstairs, he nods impatiently and calls out in that voice that stands in such contrast with his dreadful look, *"How may the Emperor of Korvosa help these unfortunate waifs who have found themselves in his lands?"*

----------


## Rithryn

Looking between his companions Dane let's out a small sigh before  stepping forward with a short bow.
*"Greetings your lordship, we have come here seeking your wisdom. We are in search of a man named Salvatore  if you have any information on his whereabouts than we would like to purchase that information? We could pay in either a monetary form or some sort of agreement?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The line of guards keeps Dane from stepping forward, so Dane has to call out from his position. After he does so, the Emperor responds, *"Yes, it's true! I am the royal patron to the prominent artist Salvator Scream. In fact, he is my houseguest ..... but he won't be going anywhere anytime soon."*

----------


## Rithryn

Dane nods at the "emperors" words.
*"Would you allow us to speak with him? We have come far and through great dangers to ask him some questions."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Ha!"* barks the Emperor, with a pause of several seconds before laughing fully, and his mob and crew joining in.

The Emperor is a master at conducting his crowd through the laughter before bringing it to a close. *"Even an Emperor would not dare intrude upon an artist at work. No, our houseguest's privacy is sacred."*

----------


## Rithryn

*"Your grace, we would like to pay for our grievances we have done against you? I hear you own a sports auditorium, might we wager a moment of your artists time against a time on the field?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The emperor's eyes go wide as does his smile, and then the lunatic claps once as if to signal the end of discussion. *"Hear, eh? With the gaming field below and right behind me? Must be a blind dwarf? Har-har-har-har..."* and so follows the crowd in laughter.

Once the laughter begins to die down, he says, *"If you and your people there can win a game of against my best players, the team known as the Shinglesnipes...."* and he pauses as the mob breaks out into a raucous cheer before continuing as that cacophony diminishes ... *"I will allow you five minutes with Salvator - under my supervision, of course! As you have honorably given up your weapons, I promise to return your gear to you safely, and see that you are granted a safe escort out of Old Dock after your interview if you win this game. If you don't win," and here his smile takes on a more malicious quality, "you will be taken before Jabbyr there and the Tall Knife."*

Cheering from the crowd.

*"Do you agree to these terms?"*

Something about his posture tells you that there is no more room for asking clarifying questions or seeking concessions.

----------


## Rithryn

Dane speaks clearly.
*"I agree!"*
He looks to his companions.
*"Are you all up for it, it is more than just my life at stake in this game?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Aye Dane. I'm with you."* Vivino says.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I love games!"* claps Laori's hands exhaustedly, her childlike mania matching the emperor's lunacy step-for-step.

----------


## Ason

*"I accept."* Ernak says loudly.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha frowns, but says *"I'm in,"* with little hesitation.

----------


## lostsole31

With the last of the interlopers agreeing to play for their lives or a chance to meet an artistic genius, the mob cheers!

*"These are the rules!"* calls out the Emperor, creating a hush across the crowd.

*"The goal of bloodpig is to be the first team to score 5 points!*

*"A player scores a point for her team by throwing, kicking, dropping, or otherwise placing a pig into her teams pit. Your pit is located over there..."* (here he points to area *C4f*) *"...while the Shinglesnipe's pit is located there."* As he points to area *C4b*, the crowd cheers on their home team favorites.

*"Each of these pits contains a starving wolverine. The pig, once thrown into a pit, suffers a violent and noisy, yet swift death."* (Cheers.) 

*"At the game's start, a pig is loaded into one of two cages."* Here he points to *C4a* and *C4e*.

*"Whenever a point is scored, a fresh pig is loaded into the cage on the opposite side of the playing field from the pit where the previous pig was killed.

"Each member of a team must start the game within her teams square in the middle of the field. Your team must start in that area..."* (here he gestures to *C4d*) *"....while your opposition will start there."* At the last he gestures to *C4d*. *"Exact positioning in these areas is left to the game players to decide. No more than eight players can play on a team; but, since you don't have enough players to round out your team," the emperor shrugs, At least you wont be as crowded when the game begins.
*
Laughter at the joke and cheers from the crowd.
*
"No weapons are allowed in a game of blood pig. Casting spells before or during a match is also against the rules. Each time one of these rules is broken, the opposing team gets a point. The use of fists and other unarmed attacks do not count as the use of weapons; players are allowed (and expected) to throw punches (lethal or otherwise) during a game.

"Players .... take the field!"*

Lots more cheering now.

----------


## lostsole31

The Shinglesnipes take the field to much fanfare.  The Emperor flips a  coin, and it must have come up heads, as a frightened pig is raised up  from the cage below on the PCs' side, right next to Vivino. Vivino looks  ready to pounce, but the Emperor waits a full round before he finally  cries, *"Go get your pig!"*

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* Jacintha, you are the first to go. What do you do? Vivino has yet to "get his pig."

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha, without a better idea as to what to do, decides to go for some interference. She moves up to one of the enemy team and directs a punch their way.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jacintha moves one space SE, then six S. Once there, she punches at Player Red.

Attack: (1d20+12)[*15*] Damage: Flat 1 damage plus sneak attack (4d4)[*11*]

EDIT: 2 base damage. For Debilitating Injury for this attack, I'll choose Hampered.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* Jacintha, without a better idea as to what to  do, decides to go for some  interference. She moves up to one of the enemy team and directs a punch  their way. She should have gotten him, but she learns that this is a  skilled athlete who is on the ball. He manages to move at just the last  minute so that Jacintha's ends up impacting neglibly against his studded  leather armor.

*R1T23:* Dane, what do you do?

----------


## Rithryn

Dane readies himself at the goal for the pig.
*Spoiler*
Show

Readies action to knock the pig away (towards an ally if close) if it comes within reach.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Dane readies himself at the goal for the pig. 

*R1T22-20:* Green charges Ernak with a bull rush, pushing him back 10'. Blue hustles right up to Vivino.

*R1T17:* Vivino, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Vivino lets out a howl of rage as he takes on an animalistic appearance.  

Then he grabs the pig and moves away from red acrobatically.

*Spoiler: pig time*
Show



Enters rage.

Grabs pig.

Then shifts 5' to southwest.  Then tumbles away and looking to be 10 ' north of Jacintha.


Acrobatics roll: (1d20+13)[*32*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Vivino lets out a howl of rage as he takes on an  animalistic appearance. He reaches in to grab the pig as Blue fails  miserably in trying to trip him. With the squirming pig in hand, Vivino  jukes the incompetent Blue and darts to the south.

*R1T16:* Laori gets into some type of spooky pose and then hustles deep into the enemy field.

*R1T15-7:*  Brown charges Vivino to try and steal the pig. Yellow intercepts Laori  and intimidates her. Purple comes up and steals the pig out of Vivino's  hands! Red-Blue takes the pit (goal), escorted by Pink. Red shifts  position to now be flanking with Purple and tries to elbow Jacintha, but  she deftly moves out of the way.

*R1T2:* Ernak, what do you do? The opposition now has the pig (Purple).

Dane on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Ernak grits his teeth and squares his stance in response to the bullrush before yelling out to his teammates, *"Don't let 'em rest! Keep pushing!"* He then attempts to sweep the legs of the man to his left as he pushes past him to the southwest.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Swift:* adopt Primal Warrior Stance
*Move:* Inspire Courage (_no range limit as long as allies can perceive him_) for +2 morale v charm/fear effects and +2 competence to attack / weapon damage (_the former should also boost CMB, I believe_)
*Standard:* trip attempt on blue (1d20+21)[*24*] (_includes +2 from inspire courage, +2 from deft maneuvers feat, and +1 from stance's size bonus; no AoO because of deft maneuvers_)
*Five Foot Step:* southwest

*Attacks of Opportunity:* Ernak will reserve his AoO to use against any opponent who moves near him while holding the pig. He will use a trip attack for that AoO.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T2:* Ernak grits his teeth and squares his stance in response to the bullrush before yelling out to his teammates, *"Don't let 'em rest! Keep pushing!"* He then sweeps the legs of the man to his left as he pushes past him to the southwest. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Jacintha, what do you do?

Dane on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Dusk Raven

Jacintha moves to flank the pig-carrying enemy team member, and delivers a quick jab to his midsection, hopefully hindering him enough so that he won't be able to carry the pig as far.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 10 feet to the west, thus flanking Purple, before attacking him with an unarmed strike. Using the Arcane Accuracy Magus Arcana as a swift action to give a +5 (included) to her attack roll.

Attack: (1d20+17)[*27*]
Damage: (1d3)[*3*] plus sneak attack: (4d4)[*10*] and applying the Hampered Debilitating Injury.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Jacintha moves to flank the pig-carrying enemy  team member, but in doing so she completely opens herself up. Purple  misses with a kick, but Red strikes Jacintha in a nerve point in her arm  for *14 NL + bewildered*. Brown tries to trip her but fails. Jacintha gets to where she was going and delivers  a quick jab to Purple's lower leg for *13 NL + hampered* to hopefully hinder him enough so that  he won't be able to carry the pig as far. 

*R2T23:* Dane,  as you observe the goings-on, you realize that as long as you are next  to the pit, and as long as the pig has to cross within your reach to get  to the pit, you don't have to "ready" an action as such, but take an  AOO to block (even w/o Unarmed Combatant). What do you do?

Other team on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Dane does the only thing he really can do for now. He delays ...

*R2T22-20:* With Ernak isolated, Green sidesteps to flank with the prone Blue. He knees Ernak in the groin for *22 NL + disoriented*.  Ernak is focused on the pig-holder, so Blue stands without worry, and  kicks Ernak in a vulnerable spot in his upper right arm for *18 NL + disoriented*.

*R2T17:* Vivino, what do you do? Purple has the pig.

Laori on deck, Shinglesnipes in the hole, Dane delaying ...

----------

